#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-01
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> ello brat
<Pendulum> paultag: are you in the loco council channel?
<paultag> Pendulum, yup.
<Pendulum> paultag: well done.
<paultag> Pendulum, are you an eddie izzard fan?
<paultag> I read that in his voice
<paultag> "Aaaah well done! You must get up very early in the morning."
<czajkowski> paultag: glad yer getting the hang of that
<czajkowski> :p
<paultag> czajkowski, I have to manually join every login, it's really lae
<paultag> lame
<pleia2> paultag: use a server password when you connect to freenode
<pleia2> freenode sees it as a nickserv password
<paultag> pleia2, wait, what?
<paultag> No way!!
<pleia2> yes
<paultag> That would make my life awesome
<pleia2> that's how the rest of us do it :)
<paultag> well shit!
 * paultag huggles pleia2 
<czajkowski> paultag: language
<pleia2> it also avoids this:
<pleia2> 09:58:56 -!- paultag [~tag@cpe-76-190-130-58.neo.res.rr.com] has joined #ubuntu-community-team
<maco> !language
<ubot2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pleia2> 09:58:56 -!- paultag [~tag@cpe-76-190-130-58.neo.res.rr.com] has quit [Changing host]
<paultag> +1 pleia2 :)
<pleia2> 09:58:56 -!- paultag [~tag@ubuntu/member/paultag] has joined #ubuntu-community-tea
<paultag> Well, I'm going to try this out
<paultag> much better
<paultag> thanks there pleia2
<duanedesign> cya all in the am
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> dholbach: The new harvest is totally rocking.  I just saw it :)
<kim0> morning fellas
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: long flight ?
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: morning man
<dholbach> kim0, it was alright, but I'm properly jetlagged now :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<nigelb> kim0: dholbach just says disaparates into Berlin :p
<nigelb> s/says//
<nigelb> Pendulum: Hiya :)
<nigelb> dholbach: whoa, that's a lot of action items.
<dholbach> nigelb, no slacking this cycle
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
<nigelb> Well, if you want to offload some action items, let me know :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello
<nigelb> morning czajkowski :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: did ya find taffes eventually? ;)
<czajkowski> yup thanks to Pendulum and doctormo
<nigelb> \o/
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nigelb> duanedesign: sleep cycle out of whack? ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: actually this is pretty close to normal :)
<duanedesign> well, normal for me :P
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> \o/ http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/case-studies/french-national-police-force-saves-%E2%82%AC2-million-year-ubuntu
<Pici> woo!
<nigelb> ok, off home, later all!
<Pici> Cyas
<daker> hello everybody
<kim0> o/
<daker> so i have a question
<daker> i am asking the UDS organizers if there is a chance to organize the UDS somewhere in Africa ?
<kim0> It's just generally good to just ask your question and wait for an answer
<daker> coze it's really important and it will push the FLOSS movement
<AlanBell> daker: my understanding is that the next two UDS locations have been decided
<AlanBell> and the next one is Budapest
<daker> Two ? oh :s
<AlanBell> It has been suggested that sabdfl takes us home to SA
<Pici> I suspect that cost might be a limiting factor there.
<Pici> Also, does anyone know if the UDS surveys were sent out, and if they only went to sponsored people?
<duanedesign> i have not received one Pici
<Pici> duanedesign: Okay.
<daker> Pici, what do you mean by "limiting factor" can you elaborate ?
<daker> Pici, i mean "cost might be a limiting factor"
<Pici> daker: Canonical does not have unlimited funds.  They sponsor (an increasing) number of people to attend each UDS.
<jussi> daker: Suggestions for suitable places (good internet, ~450 people in double rooms, cheap enough, 450 perrson audotorium etc) can be sent to marianna
<daker> jussi, thanks
<jussi> daker: theres no guarantees of course, and youll have to go find her email somewhere...
<Pici> I think it was on the wiki page for UDS-N
 * kim0 waits for the accidental paste :)
<JanC> it's not only cost for those who get funded but also cost for those who don't
<Pici> Right.
<nigelb> JanC: +1
<daker> JanC, why ?
<JanC> although, of course cost would be less for those in/near South Africa then
<popey> daker: some people pay their own way to go
<popey> i paid my own way to go to my first UDS in Sevilla
<Pici> I've paid for all the UDSes I've attended.
<nigelb> I might for O :)
<nigelb> Really glad its announced early, we can actually get good deals on flights
<popey> I dont see how having UDS somewhere in Africa helps African FLOSS adoption specificall
<popey> _y
<nigelb> s/-/+
<popey> but I do see that othr events around it could
<popey> but we dont tend to do events around UDS like we used to
<Pici> Too busy.
<popey> FOSSCamp for example
<JanC> I guess the most likely place in Africa might be Morocco, as it's close to Europe and relatively stable/safe  ;)
<popey> I understood that they might go back to florida again
<daker> JanC, yeah :D thanks you
<daker> s/thanks/thank
<JanC> daker: you're from Morocco ?
<daker> yep
<popey> Morocco would certainly be a somewhat more... hmm... 'cultured' place than florida :)
<popey> well, more than Disney anyway
<jussi> heh
<nigelb> well, I just did Mor<tab>, sigh.
<nigelb> Well, Morocco would be fun indeed.
<JanC> you can always propose it, if you know a good conference location, maybe for 1.5 years from now...  ;)
<daker> JanC, that's good
<nigelb> I was hoping we'd have a UDS in some Asian city, anywhere Dubai, Singapore, Hong Kong, lots of places with good hotels (I don't know about price though)
<daker> nigelb, maybe in 2years from now :D
<JanC> nigelb: I know at least one person who certainly wants to organise it if it's in Singapore or Vietnam  ;)
<nigelb> Singapore would be lovely.
<jussi> 2 years from now it should be in the US
<nigelb> 2.5 years then :)
<jussi> <cough> taiwan<cough>
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> +1
<nigelb> London? ;)
<JanC> I think the problem is that Asia is quite expensive to travel to/from, and there are often visa problems
<nigelb> I believe Singapore has visa on arrival.
 * nigelb checks
<JanC> I know Vietnam has visa on arrival
<JanC> but does visa on arrival mean you always get it?
<nigelb> well, no visa for US citizens
<nigelb> I think it does
<JanC> so, in that respect it would be easier than the US actually?  :p
<popey> there should be a webapp which looks at the home locations of all attendees and calculates average flight costs to all cities then figures out a location for you :)
<JanC> that would be rather complicated
<popey> yup
<popey> exactly the kind of task a computer should do :)
<popey> and not a human
<Pici> popey: I believe that Jorge was talking about that at one of the community sessions at UDS.  Although he was comparing it to D&D.
<JanC> the problem is that in some countries the price for visa depends on what official you meet at arrival etc.  ;)
<JanC> not to mention that airplane tickets to the same location might vary between 50 and 500 € sometimes
<nigelb> http://www.worldtravelguide.net/singapore/passport-visa Interesting
<nigelb> ok, it looks like the rains a bit less.  Time to go home \o/
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, I started feeding work items into the blueprints - is it enough to set the "series goal"?
<dholbach> and how are you doing? had a good trip back?
<jono> dholbach, cool beans - yeah, now is the time to start populating blueprints
<daker> popey, JanC http://www.worldtravelguide.net/morocco/passport-visa
<jono> don't worry about the series goal yet
<jono> good flight thanks :)
<dholbach> jono, I think I can't set it anyway, I can just 'propose' it
<jono> dholbach, cool
<dholbach> jono, I'm just waiting to see how many work items I end up with :)
<jono> dholbach, wise
<dholbach> jono, ok, it seems you need to accept them for them to get on the work item tracker - I'll leave the rest up to you :)
<jono> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> gracias
<daker> popey, JanC there is ~50 countries that they need just a passport
<daker> including USA, UK and other countries
<sense> good afternoon
<daker> good afternoon sense
<sense> hi daker
<jono> dholbach, hey, I know you are tired, we can cancel our call if you want to head off and grab some sleep or chill?
<dholbach> jono, I doubt we have much to talk about yet, I'll just plough through some of the easy stuff that doesn't require all my brain during the time :)
<jono> dholbach, sure - just focus on getting the BPs ready, and then lets review them later this week
<jono> make sure the workload is doable
<dholbach> jono, blueprints are ready, specs will take longer
 * duanedesign waves at everyone
<jono> dholbach, thanks
<Technoviking> morning all
<duanedesign> morning Technoviking
<duanedesign> Technoviking: latest work on the forums looks great
<Technoviking> duanedesign: thanks for the UDS session pics, they were  a big help
<Technoviking> duanedesign: thanks, going to see how hard it will be to change the header now
<duanedesign> Technoviking: ok great! I was not sure if they went through :P I was dealing with airport wiFi.
<Technoviking> I love the MCO airport, compared to most it is great services.
<Pici> It was empty compared to EWR.
<Pici> Or maybe the Continental terminal is just like that.
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<scott-work> dholbach: when you get back would you stop in #ubuntustudio-devel?  we wanted to ask you some questions about xwax please
<doctormo> Morning everyone
<scott-work> good morning doctormo
<Pici> Howdy
<doctormo> I feel great now, socially recharged. Now to hold onto UDS-buzz for as long as possible :-)
<Pici> Heh, I've been thinking the same.
<jono> kim0, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-dev-training-events
<jussi> MCO was horrible - or at least the delta terminal was...
<sense> MCO feels a bit old and past its glory days, but I liked the free wifi.
<sense> AMS is much less boring and more comfortable, but there is no free internet!
<sense> You have to pay KPN for it.
 * jussi is spoiled though, with helsinki vantaa...
<sense> jussi: Comfort and free wifi?
<jussi> sense: yup
<sense> ah!
<jussi> and modern to boot
<sense> That is nice as well.
<sense> AMS is a mix of older buildings, new buildings and stuff to link that.
<sense> jussi: But! Is HEL in a lake? AMS is!
<sense> The water is gone, but it is a lake!
<jussi> sense: no,but its next to one :P
<sense> jussi: A lake? In Finland? Huh?
<jussi> lol
<jussi> yeah, we only have like 188000 of them... :P
<sense> What is the lake-per-capita ratio?
<jussi> hrm...
<jussi> well if we have a little over 5 million people...
<sense> You beat Norway there!
<sense> Anyway, that is not even one lake per person?
<sense> Finland's LPC is 0.0375776
<jussi> right. so population: 5,313,399 (2008) and lakes: 187,888
<sense> Number of Dutch: http://www.cbs.nl/nl-NL/menu/themas/bevolking/cijfers/extra/bevolkingsteller.htm
<sense> ah! One more than when I last looked.
<sense> Congratulations to the new parents.
<sense> 16.644.700
<Technoviking> safety tip: never post a mac screenshot :)
<sense> Technoviking: for personal safety reasons, or for technical safety reasons?
<Technoviking> personal safety
<sense> ah
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html
<jcastro> we are doomed!
<dholbach> jcastro, already?
<doctormo> scott-work: Do we have a wacom daily ppa?
<dholbach> jcastro, still waiting for Jono to accept a bunch of blueprints :)
<jono> dholbach, expect to wait a little longer, I am un screwing my inbox
<paultag> OK, well my internet is dead. I'm mooching off my neighbors, but I can't stick on it, it's so laggy. I'll be on email if anyone needs me, be sure to pass on the word
<scott-work> doctormo:  i am not aware of one
<paultag> much love
<dholbach> jono, enjoy
<jono> dholbach, and I will approve them when we have reviewed them on a call and discussed the actions
<jono> so you don't have too much to do ;-)
<jcastro> ugh you gotta be kidding me
<sense> jcastro: Two todo-items! O Noes!
<jcastro> beginner team's already done 2 work items
<scott-work> doctormo:  to be honest, after your last comments about lack of developers/development i was concerned that this might be dead
<doctormo> scott-work: Not dead, just undernourished.
<doctormo> scott-work: I'm working on getting the wacom project people more involved with having ubuntu support instead of recommended compiling in upstream docs.
<doctormo> I also had the chance to talk with Ping Cheng of Wacom at UDS.
<scott-work> doctormo: oh, do tell :)
<doctormo> scott-work: It's probably better if I try to join the dots than attempt to do programming ;-) But yeah I think a ppa for daily builds, some announcements upstream and some clearing on the ubuntu forums and wiki should put us in good form.  I also found a wacom-utils python package which does the job of allowing the user to set preferences for their wacom.
<scott-work> outstanding
<jcastro> stepping out for caffeine
<jcastro> bbiab
<jcastro> I've finally reached inbox 1!
<jcastro> where "1" means, one page!
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> sweet
<duanedesign> :)
<jcastro> jono: is it worth having our call today? I would prefer a day to catch up. A deferrment to tomorrow would help me out
<jcastro> my WI's are kind of a big pile right now
<jono> jcastro, no worries, but can we have a really quick call now about something different?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> skype or ... ?
<jono> skype
<jono> calling
<jcastro> 20 secs to test mic
<jcastro> wait!
<jcastro> ok i'm good!
<dholbach> ok, enough messing around with specs & blueprints today - it's dinner time - see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> popey: hmm, looks like the friday sessions and lightning talks and summary videos didn't make it yet?
<Technoviking> jcastro: how long will you be doing Unity Q7A and Ask Ubuntu>
<jcastro> Technoviking: I guess it's ongoing, the DX guys are on it now and most of the major questions are answered so you can unsticky if you want
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks, We will have a new stick in the NAtty subforum
<Technoviking> what is the design team channel?
<Pici> #ayatana ?
<Technoviking> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Or maybe thats the dx team.  /me shrugs
<doctormo> jcastro: Unity, why will the user be required to install a package to enable normal gnome desktop when it's installed already for the fallback?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> unless your hw doesn't support unity
<jcastro> and then you'll get "classic" gnome anyway
<jcastro> Technoviking: the UDS session forum people still hate me? :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: I never knew sigs were so important to people
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> I gave up too and just added a sig
<jcastro> when in Rome
<Technoviking> I never have had a long sig, always hated people who did
<Technoviking> the forum rank I created are been hit though, and make the flow of info on the screen well
<Technoviking> hopefully I can convice people 2 lines, no color, no graphics sig will look alot more modern
<jcastro> this must be some kind of joke
<jcastro> it's already 3:10pm
<Technoviking> hell, a stream pipe exploded outside my building and I missed it.
<Technoviking> Too busy and losing my hearing to Severed Fifth:)
<doctormo> jcastro: I had a bit of trouble with my net connection, so if you responded, I didn't see it.
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> unless your hw doesn't support unity
<jcastro> and then you'll get "classic" gnome anyway
<jcastro> doctormo: ^
<jono> jcastro, erk, I don't think it was wise to announce the proceedings
<jono> remember we are distilling them into an edited document of proceedings
<jono> that is what I wanted us to announce
<doctormo> jcastro: So say your hardware does support unity and you still want classic gnome. Why do you have to install an extra package for that?
<jcastro> jono: oh ok, what should I do?
<jono> jcastro, no biggie, just leave your blog as it is
<jcastro> doctormo: we don't ask you if you want firefox/epiphany, evo/tbird, etc. either?
<jcastro> jono: I'll update with a "these are in progress and raw"
<jcastro> but that won't bump it on planet
<jono> thanks
<doctormo> jcastro: Er no, what I mean to ask is why is there a technical requirement to install something that is already installed.
<jono> hmmm did I read somewhere that there is a libreoffice dailly build?
<jcastro> there are some upstream
<jcastro> let me find them
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> jono: UPDATE: As many of you have pointed out, these are raw and in some cases don’t even make sense since they’re pasted in from people furiously typing into gobby documents. They’ll be polished as the week progresses.
<jono> thanks
<jono> jcastro, I am asking the leads to summarize outcomes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final
<jono> and then I will put them into a properly laid out PDF and release it
<jcastro> ah, rock and roll
<jono> :)
<jcastro> http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta2/deb/
<jcastro> hmm, I have a WI to talk to meeks anyway, I'll add it to the agenda
<jcastro> I saw some floating around
<jcastro> but that's as official as I can find
<doctormo> jcastro: Should I point my question at the desktop/foundations team? they might be able to answer the technical point.
<jcastro> doctormo: I don't get your question
<jcastro> but yeah, probably
<doctormo> I want people to be sure that what we say they will have to do, is actually what they will have to do. Even when it seems illogical.
<jcastro> I don't know how you would fit both desktops on the same CD
<doctormo> jcastro: That's a requirement anyway, for fallback.
<jcastro> yeah I don't know how they will do that, it's a good question
<jcastro> doctormo: send it to -desktop, half the desktop team is on holiday today
<doctormo> thanks!
<jcastro> jono: did you see meek's libreoffice contributor graph?
<jcastro> http://people.gnome.org/~michael/blog/2010-10-25.html
<jcastro> hey doctormo
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/performance-desktop-n-install-footprint
<jcastro> that should have some answers
<jcastro> unity is only 2.5mb!
<jcastro> man I had no ideas changelogs are like 28megs!!
<doctormo> Looks like classic will stay, I'll send the email anyways for clarification.
<jcastro> doctormo: ask them to clarify it in the spec too
<jcastro> that will make it obvious
<doctormo> sent
<doctormo> That libre-office  graph is cool, wonderful to see what dropping a contributors assignment can do ;-P
<jono> anyone running natty yet?
<AlanBell> I am planning to upgrade the chickens from Kubuntu 10.04 to Kubuntu 10.10 tomorrow
<sense> czajkowski: Awesome picture at <http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072457032_AvoXD>! :P
<AlanBell> not often you can do lipreading from a static photograph
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-02
<duanedesign> jono: jcastro:  did not see you before i left friday. It was great to meet everyone. Glad we got to cover some ground discussing the Beginners Team. Looking forward to what comes out of this cycle.
<jono> duanedesign, was awesome to meet you!
<jono> thanks for your great contributions at UDS!
<duanedesign> i am still on a 'UDS high' been working on transmitting that to the team :)
<duanedesign> get everybody pumped for this cycle
<jono> duanedesign, nice! :-)
<jono> everyone is pumped for natty, bring it!
<duanedesign> \o/
<nisshh> i just confirmed Unity runs on my Pentium 4 here, wooo!
<duanedesign> nice
<nisshh> duanedesign, heh, i did say it runs, what i didnt say is slowly :)
<duanedesign> I have been running it for about 3 days. Starting to  really like it
<nisshh> yeah
<duanedesign> nisshh: right :P
<nisshh> i have to say it is nice to use
<nisshh> just missing a few things i really want, but hopefully natty will be the cycle for that stuff to happen :)
<duanedesign> i found myself having to type 'nautilus' into the Terminal a few times
<nisshh> oh man
<nisshh> that was annoying
<nisshh> but from the discussion going on it sounds like that will be fixed
<duanedesign> yeah. If i remember, after you go down so many levels it will switch to nautilus?
<nisshh> jono, oh btw, are you still planning on chipping in and doing the gstreamer chapter for the developer manual, if not, i am happy to do it
<nisshh> duanedesign, something like that i think
<jono> nisshh, not going to have time, sorry
<jono> I am slammed right now
<nisshh> jono, thats fine, i just wanted to know so i could plan for it
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> understandable
<jono> thanks nisshh!
<jono> biab, going to wash up
<nisshh> :)
<nigelb> morning all
<nisshh> morning nigelb :)
<nisshh> thats quite possibly the first time you have said that and its been morning where i live too :)
<nisshh> because i live in such a strange timezone
<nigelb> nisshh: hah, you're in NZ?
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> heya czajkowski :)
<nisshh> nigelb, no, australia GMT = 8
<nisshh> GMT + 8 i mean
<nigelb> nisshh: hah, you can keep lifeless and ajmitch company
<nisshh> ah yeah
<nisshh> nigelb, its a pain this timezone because all the UDS sessions i wanted to go to were at like 3am :)
<czajkowski> just in from being out since 8am
<czajkowski> was so much fun
<nisshh> czajkowski, what did you do that was so fun?
<czajkowski> Disney magic kingdom and Epcot
<nisshh> oh ok
<nigelb> nisshh: heh, it started at 6:30 pm ended at 3:30 am :D
<Pendulum> hiya
<nisshh> nigelb, hehe, yeah
<nisshh> nigelb, for me it started at midnight :)
<nigelb> nisshh: ok, worse :p
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah, tell me about it :)
<nisshh> wait, no, thats not right
<nisshh> sorry it started at 9pm for me
<nigelb> hah
 * czajkowski is going to bed 
<nigelb> czajkowski, Pendulum: G'nite :)
<nisshh> gnight czajkowski
<Pendulum> g'night :)
<nigelb> lol, europeans have a lie in thanks to a bug in apple's alarm :D :D
<doctormo> nigelb: You mean lye.
<maco> i thought lye was a corrosive substance
<nigelb> doctormo: lye?
<nigelb> doctormo: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/lie-in
<doctormo> maco: It is.
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
 * nigelb groan.
<nigelb> I'm looking forward to Thursday
<nigelb> Friday is holiday \o/
<nigelb> morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey morning :)
<kim0> o/
<nisshh> hehe
<nisshh> just submitted my first assignment that uses the Ubuntu font
<nigelb> \o/
<nisshh> lecturer loved it
<AlanBell> my kids have handed in several bits of homework in the Ubuntu font
<nisshh> AlanBell, nice! it has just got me a pass :)
<nisshh> note to self: if you want an A+, use the Ubuntu font
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb ;)
<huats> morning
<dholbach> hey huats, randa, dpm
<huats> hello dholbach
<doctormo> Morning all
<randa> dholbach: !!!! HELLO
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> morning dholbach, huats, randa, doctormo
<dpm> hey kim0!
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<doctormo> Any of you guys have wacom tablets?
 * dholbach doesn't
<nigelb> I have some pain tablets, do they count? ;P
<jussi> doctormo: try #ubuntustudio
<kim0> nah no wacom
<doctormo> jussi: Of course I know scott keeps around a few people for testing.
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning czajkowski
<nigelb> 7 am is awfully early ;)
<Pendulum> hiya
<Pendulum> nigelb: not when you want to be at parks by 9/9:30 :P
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> priorities dont you know
<nigelb> hah
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> where are you two goin today
<czajkowski> Magical kingdom
<cjohnston> we hit animal kingdom and magic kingdom yesterday
<czajkowski> we went over to MK last night
<czajkowski> got on splash mountain to cool off
<cjohnston> so did we
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> then over to epcot on test track TWICE
<cjohnston> what time did yall leave? we got kicked out of MK
<czajkowski> then planet hollywood for dinner
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> cjohnston: got kicked?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: how's Hope ?
<cjohnston> headed to work
<cjohnston> nigelb: park closed
<cjohnston> shes fine afaik
<nigelb> cjohnston: ah, I thought unruly behavor
<nigelb> Pendulum: can ya tell mhall and michelle to consider themselves poked about photos? :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^^
<czajkowski> heh
 * popey sighs
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<czajkowski> it's a disney thing
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> no no no
<cjohnston> mornin popey
<czajkowski> 2_more_days to the invasion
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-November/233161.html
<czajkowski> ught
<Pici> 'morning everyone.
<nigelb> morning Pici
<czajkowski> not online for the day
<duanedesign> morning all
<doctormo> Hey duanedesign
<dpm> morning duanedesign, had a nice trip back?
<duanedesign> hello dpm
<duanedesign> dpm: i did have a smooth trip home, thank you.
<dpm> cool :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: do you know if Kal gets on IRC?
<doctormo> I haven't seen him aroun
<doctormo> d
<jcastro> popey: the IS team's channel is ... ?
<dholbach> jcastro, #canonical-sysadmin?
<jcastro> ah thanks
<nigelb> and he works at Canonical.
<jussi> lol
<popey> :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Even Canonical people aren't plugged into the warthogs archive.
<doctormo> ;-)
<nigelb> lol
<duanedesign> does anyone know if I can get 'member.location' or something similar through launchpadlib? Trying to make a map showing a teams distribution.
<jussi> duanedesign: probably quicker to ask in #launchpad
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> jussi: thank you!
<dholbach> .latitude and .longitude afaik
<duanedesign> ahh, interesting
<duanedesign> dholbach: that did it \o/
<dholbach> duanedesign, rock on
<duanedesign>  /5
<Technoviking> popey: stop spamming me...."Blame Popey!!!" :)
<nigelb> lol
<popey> :) @ your tweet
<nigelb> popey: haha, your tweet is even more funnier :D
<jcastro> jono__: food then voting, I shouldn't be long.
<jono__> jcastro, np
<dholbach> ok my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: back, I can catch up whenever
<jono> jcastro, no worries, have something to fix up first, lets talk this afternoon
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> I've updated my bp's
<jcastro> I'm going to be splitting up my WI's now
<jcastro> so spam warning!
<dpm> time to call it a day here, see you all tomorrow, with more BP spam for everyone!
<sense> .Is there a modern/recent/pretty PDF/ODT template for Ubuntu community related use available? I would like to use such a thing in my LoCo/
<jcastro> I just ran into them the other day
<duanedesign> sense: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/presentation/6-slide-presentation-template
<duanedesign> and: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/presentation/ubuntu-1004-lts-presentation
<sense> duanedesign: Thanks, I'll take a look at those.
<jono> jcastro, I am going to grab launch, want to walk and talk with me?
<jono> s/launch/lunch
<jcastro> yeah, phone me up!
<jono> will do
<jcastro> it's a date!
<jono> cheers, dude
<jono> I will bring a single red rose
<jono> lol
<jono> call in a sec
<jcastro> I'll bring the wine
<jcastro> you, me, doctormo's bowler hat ....
 * Technoviking sings romantic music for Jono and Jorge manlove.
 * popey gets the brain erasers
<sense> Aren't you both supposed to be married already? :)
<hggdh> it's an open relationship
<AlanBell> ITYM Free as in Freedom
<Technoviking> It is a beautiful thing
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-03
<czajkowski> I should not be alllowed to shop
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> What'd you buy me?
<czajkowski> nada
<cjohnston> wtf
<cjohnston> See the pictures from Monday?
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> all packed up to leave
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> we havent started
<cjohnston> gotta pack for cold weather
<czajkowski> it was lashing rain today
<Pendulum> hiya
<czajkowski> it's not meant to rain here!!!!
<duanedesign> howdy
<czajkowski> evil rain
<maco> where?
<Pendulum> orlando
<maco> its not supposed to rain in florida during hurricane season?
 * maco giggles
<jcastro> hay cjohnston
<jcastro> can you mail me a sanitized version of your irsii config?
<cjohnston> ya.. ill do it tomorrow.. putting it on my todo
<duanedesign> jcastro: i was putting together a loose 'curriculum' for the different Beginners Team Focus Groups. I was working on Stack Exchange. I was thinking a good start would be:
<duanedesign> read the FAQ, read the About, and get a handful of badges
<duanedesign> but i can't find the badges. you know what they are, what they require. :P
<jcastro> duanedesign: click badges on the top
<jcastro> duanedesign: a good way for beginners to help would be to ask good questions
<duanedesign> jcastro: good point
<duanedesign> jcastro: aha, heh, i found it
<duanedesign> big 'ol button at the top of the page :P
<jcastro> heh
<doctormo> Man this jcastro stack exchange thing is really hard work, I've answered a ton of questions and hardly any of them get voted or set as answered.
<jcastro> doctormo: I just linked you up on one
<jcastro> doctormo: concentrate on linking to official docs, etc.
<jcastro> your answers are like 80% there
<jcastro> screenshots also help
<doctormo> jcastro: Thanks, waiting to post to 11096, 3 minute limit.
<doctormo> Do you get updates for every submitted issue? I see you edit most of the questions I've looked at.
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<jcastro> oh, you mean a bump?
<jcastro> yeah, when someone retags or edits something
<jcastro> I usually do that to clear up stuff, fix formatting, etc.
<doctormo> Ah damn, because of my delay the answer to go digging in the logs is accepted over running xinput list
<jcastro> and it gives the question a natural bump
<doctormo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11096/
<doctormo> I'm looking for this link you've sent me, would I see it in my profile?
<jcastro> it's ok, he can change it
<jcastro> no, I linked up your answer to the kernel update question
<jcastro> I didn't know about xinput list
<jcastro> +1 from me!
<doctormo> :-) I can also tell you how to test if you have touch support
<jcastro> remember you can always go back and add more
<jcastro> I work on my answers over time
<paultag> jcastro, have a second?
 * nigelb waves
<nigelb> good morning all
<doctormo> hey nigelb
<nigelb> hola doctormo
<doctormo> nigelb: Like my images of wacom hardware?
<paultag> doctormo, you forgot mine :'(
<doctormo> paultag: I didn't forget, these things take time to make!
<paultag> doctormo, :)
<paultag> jcastro, let me know when you're back online, man
<doctormo> paultag: Although if you post an photo of your tablet, with the exact model number written on the back and the usb-id, you'll make me a happy bunny.
<paultag> doctormo, I'll send it off now
<jcastro> paultag: YO DAWG
<paultag> jcastro, have a quick sec to chat? I won't take up too much time ( I got a ton of stuff to get done )
<jcastro> ya
<jcastro> anything for an ohioan
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> doctormo: wait where?
<doctormo> nigelb: http://doctormo.org/
<paultag> doctormo, you've got mail
<doctormo> paultag: Very conny of you
<paultag> doctormo, I've got pics of all the stuff that comes in the box. Use what you want, I put a text file in the archive -- it's all public domian, do what you gotta do
<doctormo> paultag: fantastic stuff, so what's the usb id of this baby?
<paultag> doctormo, good question. Let me pull now
<paultag> doctormo, ID 056a:0065 Wacom Co., Ltd Bamboo
<nigelb> doctormo: your site is down :/
<doctormo> nigelb: It's not, just still blocked from India.
<nigelb> doctormo: time to change your hose
<nigelb> *host
<doctormo> nigelb: Time to change your counties obsession with windows, this is why it's blocked. It's a residential server which sends emails (legitimate emails)
<doctormo> So I hear whole ranges of IPs are blocked because of viruses and such
<nigelb> doctormo: oh, NEAT!
<nigelb> (proxy ftw)
<nigelb> doctormo: why the copyright all over the place again?
<doctormo> nigelb: No real reason, I just want to make sure that the images I post on wikimedia etc are authoritative and people don't start using these low resolution images.
<nigelb> ah, ok
<duanedesign> nigel!
<nigelb> duane!!
<duanedesign> :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<jono> night, all!
<jono> and morning dholbach!
<jono> have a great day!
<nigelb> morning doctormo
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> dholbach:
<nigelb> (what a tab fail)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: um, is there a blueprint for the team reports app?
<dholbach> no
<nigelb> notes on how its envisioned to work?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReportsApp
<dholbach> it was not discussed at UDS
<nigelb> oh, ok, I thought it came up at UDS
 * nigelb branches code.
<dholbach> it was started half a year before
<dholbach> but nhandler and I ran out of time
<nigelb> I don't know much of django, but I can take a poke and ask for help when I get stuck
<dholbach> I'll update the wiki page in a bit, a new contributor to the app just asked a bunch of questions
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> as long as there's somone to hold hands, I'm ok
<dholbach> and I filed a bunch of bugs that should explain what's planned
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dholbach> dpm, better again?
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<nigelb> dpm: ubuflu? :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, yeah, more or less
<nigelb> dholbach: are you spared from ubuflu this time :? :)
<dpm> hi nigelb, yeah, the bad thing is that I got it even before coming back home
<nigelb> dpm: oh, yuck, *at* UDS?
<dholbach> nigelb, up until now, yes
<dpm> yeah, I'm sure the air conditioning did it
<nigelb> dholbach: lucky :)
 * nigelb hugs dpm 
 * dpm hugs nigelb :)
<nigelb> morning ara, kim0 :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: ara howdy folks :)
<kim0> nigelb: o/
 * jussi drools... again... http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/smartbook
<jussi> they had them at UDS - WANT!!
<dpm> morning kim0 and ara
<dpm> hey jussi
<ara> morning dpm, kim0, jussi
<nigelb> jussi: wow.
<kim0> jussi: battery life ?!
<kim0> CPU 800Mhz, RAM 512M, 16GB storage .. looks like a giant phone :)
<kim0> estimated battery life 6 hours
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Work Items: http://bit.ly/bkSK53 || Things to work on (in order): Blueprints, LoCo Day || JFo's short acting career: http://goo.gl/YVUO
<huats> morning
<jussi> lol
<jussi> that topic reads funny if you omit the ||
<jussi> morning huats
<huats> morning jussi
<jussi> we have to work on Blueprints, LoCo day and jfo's short acting career :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> hey
<randa> hi czajkowski when are you coming to London then?
<randa> :D
<czajkowski> Friday
<czajkowski> leave orlando today
<randa> ;)
<randa> but... what time is it in Orlando
<czajkowski> 6:12 am
<czajkowski> <--- not online for next 24 hours
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> morning all
<nigelb> heya jono
<jono> hey nigelb
<kim0> jono: morning :)
<jono> hey kim0
<jono> dholbach, kim0, jcastro, dpm team call?
<kim0> ready
<dpm> hey jono, yeah
<jcastro> one sec!
<jono> grabbing my head set
<jcastro> mumble?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jussi> jono: got a min for a quick skype?
<jussi> after jcastro of course
<jussi> or your team call etc
<jono> jussi, I have four hours of calls ahead of me
<jussi> oh. well maybe tomorrow then :)
<jcastro> 4 hours of calls
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> that's like "I have 4 hours of petting great white sharks ahead of me"
<nigelb> jcastro: hahaha
<duanedesign> hello alll
<nigelb> heya duanedesign
<duanedesign> the third l is because I am being extra inclusive
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> ney there nigelb. Im getting a late start
<nigelb> yeah, seems like
<duanedesign> nigelb: do you know Rohan'shadeslayer'?
<nigelb> duanedesign: oh yes :)
<duanedesign> nigelb:  he was the first person I met at UDS. We had a great time Sunday night talkiing and eating pizza
<Pici> He was on the same flight as I back from UDS
<duanedesign> Pici: fromm orlando to U.K.?
<Pici> duanedesign: From Orlando to Newark.
<Pici> He had a connecting flight, I did not.
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> I was all tired and disgruntled from having my flight rerouted way out of the way. I was complaining to Rohan and then he told me how long the flight is from India. :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh
<nigelb> thats an eye opener
<dholbach> ok I call it a day
<dholbach> let's hope I wake up later tomorrow :)
<dholbach> see you!
<duanedesign> cya dholbach
<jcastro> bai!
<dpm> see ya dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<nigelb> who wanted to know about the UDS survey?
<nigelb> Just letting ya know that everyone gets it (I just got one)
<Pici> nigelb: It was me.
<paultag> I got one, too
<nigelb> Pici: :)
<nigelb> paultag: well, its takes the email from lp I guess.
<paultag> yup
<dpm> goodbye everyone, have a nice rest of the day!
<nigelb> night dpm :)
<czajkowski> jono: you're special
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<nigelb> hrm, wonder what czajkowski is buttering up jono for :p
<czajkowski> jono: got your mails but I'm still on vacation, will reply over weekend
<czajkowski> jono: also we never got to chat :(
<jono> czajkowski, np
<czajkowski> nigelb: I dont need to butter jono up
<jono> czajkowski, yeah, we can chat on the phone
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> free wifi at airport rocks
<czajkowski> catching up on mountain of mail
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh
<Pici> 'yay'
<cjohnston> I thought we had 24 hours of no cz<tab>
<cjohnston> :-/
 * cjohnston hides
<czajkowski> not feeling the love buddy!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I bought you tequila!
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston: czajkowski only accepts JD
<cjohnston> no... she accepted the tequila
<cjohnston> theres proof
<cjohnston> lol
<Pici> *rimshot*?
<czajkowski> I did.. plus the evil chaser
<cjohnston> need I remind all?
<czajkowski> no
<cjohnston> ya.... the tequila I could deal with... the chaser made me want to pule
<sense> czajkowski: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072457032_AvoXD
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> puke
<nigelb> hahaha
<czajkowski> sense: if you ever want a career change. you would make a great child minder! you are very good with kids
<cjohnston> very true
<cjohnston> sense: I heard that you were hurting the next day
<sense> thanks
<sense> cjohnston: Yeah, my lower legs were very stiff!
<AlanBell> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs024.snc4/33557_451418318802_748753802_5706585_5553772_n.jpg  <- all looks nice and well behaved to me
<cjohnston> hehehehe AlanBell
<nigelb> czajkowski: lovely!
<AlanBell> sense: amazing how easy it is to lipread what czajkowski is saying in that first photo
<sense> :)
<czajkowski> oi oi :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol
<nigelb> I agree!
<cjohnston> hehe: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072478009_68aaH
<sense> Dangerous sword fighter!
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> hah
<AlanBell> jussi is also good with kids, and ever eager to pass on important skills to the next generation http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs903.snc4/71601_1552991116197_1577746386_1282221_2376665_n.jpg
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> who is the other person (I know Penny) http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072556548_nBRoN
<Pici> nigelb: Amber's daughter.
<cjohnston> Becca
<nigelb> ahhh
<nigelb> I had a guess, but I wasn't sure.
<nigelb> Most rocking picture of all => http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072566811_mwEcb
<nigelb> sense: ^^ ;)
<sense> well...
<nigelb> paint splatter ++
<sense> :)
<sense> I'm quite enthusiastic with paint!
<cjohnston> There are a couple pictures of Becca from self that I really like... "If you see my Mom on IRC, would you ping her and tell her I'm hungry" and "Ubuntu took my Mommy... who GNU?"
<sense> I look remarkably alive at that picture, considering it was at the end of the UDS.
<czajkowski> lots of activity on FOSDEM mailing list
<sense> cjohnston: I saw those!
<sense> Who came up with them.
<sense> ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: those are on amber's facebook.  I love them
<cjohnston> I dunno.. I just remember that we were thinking of things
<cjohnston> Or "Mommy replaced me with Jono Bacon"
<sense> awww
<nigelb> sense, cjohnston: http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs095.snc4/36114_1433938322982_1068640102_1291784_291460_n.jpg
<cjohnston> yup
<sense> :P
<AlanBell> CEO rocking the house http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072568435_wqL6w
<cjohnston> she was going all night
<nigelb> which one's jane?
<nigelb> (either way, awesomeness)
<cjohnston> Yes
<AlanBell> left, dark hair
<nigelb> totally rocking
<nigelb> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072083200_BGpQC ==> who's this?
 * Pici zooms
<cjohnston> lol
<Pici> Nametag says Michael Terry.
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> \o/ http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072289553_EQjs3
<nigelb> hat and tea =  doctormo
<nigelb> finally james_w logs into facebook :p
<sense> This is what we did with the laser swords: <http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072537662_Jzse6>.
<sense> In one sword they were powered by three batteries and there was a resistor in the circuit. Not here!
<sense> and more batteries as well, as you can see.
<nigelb> wow
<sense> Eventually we managed to get three strings of LEDs burning from these batteries.
<sense> No LED ever burned through, though.
<jcastro> jono: I'm on standy on your ustream if you need informative links
<jussi> still havent found anyone with a picture of me in my death suit....
<james_w> nigelb, :-)
<nigelb> james_w: :D
<nigelb> jussi: well, show us, instead of teasing :p
<jussi> nigelb: I dont have a picture...
<nigelb> jussi: tut tut
<jussi> Some people took some pics, but they havent surfaced yet
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<nigelb> jussi: perhaps the person themselves haven't surfaced yet ;D
<jussi> perhaps :D
<jcastro> jono: http://askubuntu.com/users/5287/mark-shuttleworth
<jcastro> mark's answers to some questions
<jcastro> might be good reference
 * nigelb waves to JFo 
 * JFo waves to nigelb 
<AlanBell> that ustream chat thing is *rubbish*
<jcastro> yeah
<sense> AlanBell: You can chat on IRC!
<sense> They're using an IRC server as the backend.
<sense> chat.ustream.tv #at-home-with-jono8350
<nigelb> Pici: where art thou in the pictures?
<Pici> nigelb: Theres the side of my head in one of the photos of Pen
<JFo> there are entirely too many pictures of me
<cjohnston> I didn't find any of me!
<duanedesign> the only one of me is a blur as I run by on my way to catch my flight
<nigelb> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072494123_4ps5B
<nigelb> Pici: ^^ ? :)
<Pici> nigelb: Yes ;)
<nigelb> JFo: you're far too famous :D
<JFo> apparently
<JFo> :-/
<cjohnston> JFo: maybe you shouldn't have been on stage... the entire time lol
<JFo> cjohnston, I wasn't
<JFo> I don't think :)
<nigelb> JFo: wasn't it you that caused the accident in front of your house while sunbathing? :D :D
<JFo> <-doesn't remember
<JFo> nigelb, heh, no
<JFo> I never sunbathe
<cjohnston> im not shocked by that statement JFo
<Pici> It was the devil water.
<nigelb> s/sun//
<nigelb> :p
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> who's this adorable young man? http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072497924_HP3eN
<cjohnston> That is dantalizing's little guy
<nigelb> your loco?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> ah
<JFo> oh yeah, cjohnston was good to see you. I just never got a chance to chat :-/
<nigelb> truely dedicated photographer :) http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072502697_6ZBvW
<cjohnston> Oh well.. lol... I'm sure I'll see you again somewhere
<JFo> cjohnston, true
<JFo> nigelb, that is kate, the new release manager
 * nigelb blinks.
<nigelb> that's like awesomeness!
<JFo> heh
<JFo> she is here at Linux Plumbers also
<nigelb> I guess a whole bunch of platform folks are there
<JFo> mostly distro kernel team
<JFo> some hardware enablement
<nigelb> linaro folks too I guess?
<JFo> yeah, a few
<cjohnston> just a few?
<cjohnston> lol
<JFo> surprisingly yes :)
<JFo> not as many as I expected
<cjohnston> seemed like a bunch.. or atleast a bunch who were interested
<JFo> oh tons of people were interested
<JFo> but the space is limited to 300 ppl total
<nigelb> is the structure like uds or more like a normal conf?
<JFo> actually really like a mix
<JFo> there are 3 rooms
<JFo> and there are several miniconfs happening
<JFo> like a Boot and init session for 2 hours this morning
<JFo> and a Power management session lasting about the same
<JFo> as well as a realtime one
<sense> AlanBell, czajkowski, jono: I'm working on a reorganisation proposal for Ubuntu NL's structure. Is there somewhere an overview of the different/recommended ways to run a (local) community? Or any chapter in the Art of the C?
<JFo> and a desktop one
<JFo> with one room having a series of smaller talks
<JFo> all very interesting stuff
<nigelb> ok, time-machine required.
<JFo> indeed
<dantalizing> woot for my adorable little guy!
<cjohnston> he is really cute dantalizing... and huge!
<nigelb> dantalizing: indeed, very adorable :)
<Pendulum> hiya
<nigelb> Pendulum: back home safely? :)
<Pendulum> yes
 * Pici waves
<Pendulum> with ubuflu
<Pendulum> hi Pici
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum, glad you had time to enjoy disney before the ubuflu
<duanedesign> hello Pendulum
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<nigelb> \o/ ubuflu
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> "CFO asks his CEO, "What happens if we invest in developing our people and then they leave the company?" CEO answers, 'What happens if we don't, and they stay?"
<jcastro> hah
<paultag> nigelb, then you work at Microsoft
<nigelb> paultag: haha
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> 1 am is such unholy hour for documentation :/
<sense> Some awareness is missing in the Ubuntu NL community; people started to make women-jokes in the forum topic someone opened about the 5% mark of women in Ubuntu Members and when I said something about it a guy asked me from what planet I come...
<paultag> sense, fun!
<Pici> Thats unfortunate.
<sense> Yeah, jokes about the fact that women cannot change gear properly are really funny! Sigh...
<paultag> sense, I'm willing to bet my sister or my father's girlfriend could kick their ass racing a car, or even just shifting a manual transmission
<sense> Some people at the forums would not believe that because they've seen one girl screwing that up.
<sense> and they explain it by saying that women are generally bad at technology. :S
<paultag> sense, One of them is a pro auto racer, she races a Porsche
<paultag> so.. yeah.
<sense> :)
<paultag> She can beat me racing, that's for sure :)
<nigelb> Porsche - drool.
<sense> She's probably much more accomplished than those sad boys from the forum.
<nigelb> paultag: ok, looks like I can count you in to co-author 'Theurapetic effects of coding for geeks'
<paultag> nigelb, Sure can :)
<JanC> sense: considering that almost all cars in Europa have manual transmissions, and most women can drive cars here, I think we can conclude that most women can use them...  discussion closed  :P
<sense> JanC: +!
<sense> and with that I say good evening to you all!
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<Pendulum> hiya cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey Pendulum
<cjohnston> i see you made it home
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> how are y'all?
<cjohnston> packing
<Pendulum> :)
<cjohnston> how was the trip back
<Pendulum> ok
<Pendulum> i'm sad to be gone :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-04
<jcastro> cjohnston: pong!
<jcastro> cjohnston: got the configs, much <3
<cjohnston> ya man
<doctormo> Is it time to stop playing angry birds when your thumb hurts?
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING!
<doctormo> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi doctormo
<doctormo> Anything good happening today dholbach?
<dholbach> what kind of question is that? there's always something good happening - especially in the Ubuntu world!
<doctormo> dholbach: I should have had dinner with you at UDS, I always seem to miss you there.
<doctormo> dholbach: So what glorious happening are we partaking in today?
<dholbach> I'll continue writing specs and probably work on some statistics about the sponsorship queue, so we can get an idea if the new approach is going to work or not :)
<dholbach> and you?
<jussi> my body is still on US time. so this is horrible being up now :(
<dholbach> I'm still a bit tired myself, but I'm getting there - I'm almost cured :)
<kim0> good morning folks
<kim0> nigelb: dholbach o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<doctormo> dholbach: Trying to find a solution to my lonelyness issue, 2 years without a job is starting to grate my nerves and sap my motivation.
<doctormo> Also drawing some wacom tablets and am egar to hear back from mpt about apt-cat
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey ara
<ara> morning dholbach, dpm
<dpm> good morning dholbach, morning ara!
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<dpm> heya kim0 :)
 * nigelb yawns and waves
<nigelb> my sleep cycle is out of whack
<doctormo> nigelb: You didn't even come to UDS
<nigelb> doctormo: but I was awake last night for 24 hours after 4 hours of sleep the previous night :/
<doctormo> er, yea I was asleep for about 14 hours I think. It was hard to tell, it was a long time I know that.
<doctormo> From 2am to 6pm... 16 hours.
<nigelb> doctormo: I did the opposite.  too much time awake
<nigelb> hola kim0 :)
<kim0> hey hey :)
<nigelb> today I'm late - I just got up an hour ago or so :/
<nigelb> doctormo: jcastro is Jorge Castro :p
<nigelb> not Jeorge :D
<doctormo> nigelb: right right, why does no one allow me to spell their names how I remember mispelling them!
<nigelb> doctormo: oh, people are very picky about spelling
<nigelb> I get irritated at how my name gets misspelled
<nigelb> Its a very common British name but not so much in India.
<doctormo> Nigel? do people think it's nay-gal?
<nigelb> doctormo: Nygyl,Naigyl are some of the fun spellings
<doctormo> nigelb: You say that goodness gracious me with the British guy coming over to India and no one can pronounce his name?
<doctormo> saw*
<doctormo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU70qAfQAo8
 * nigelb clicks
<dpm> hi daker
<daker> hi dpm
<huats> morning
<nigelb> morning huats
<nigelb> Its wonderful to see people difusing ubuntu-debian tensions in #debian-ubuntu
<nigelb> looking back to maybe 1 year back, its definitely become better :)
<Pendulum> hiya
<czajkowski> Pendulum: wllo
<nigelb> czajkowski: across the pond? :)
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum 
<Pendulum> hiya nigelb
<Pendulum> czajkowski: it's weird not to have you here :(
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aww *hugs*
<czajkowski> I had an hour delay this morning arriving
<czajkowski> came home and napped for 3 hours
<czajkowski> now to get back up and about again
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> luggage was last off as well :(
<czajkowski> it's also lashing rain!
<Pici> Good morning... I think.
<nigelb> czajkowski: rain ehre too.
<nigelb> czajkowski: did you finish packing round 2? ;)
<Pici> Its raining and rather unpleasant outside here as well.
<Pendulum> Pici: here too
 * nigelb loves rain.
<nigelb> ooh, via mdz: http://www.neatorama.com/2010/11/02/geek-optimism/
<czajkowski> nigelb: in the middle of it now
<czajkowski> Pendulum: all good your end ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yep. got home safely. just fairly sick at this point.
<czajkowski> :(
 * nigelb hugs Pendulum 
<Pendulum> better sick here than at disney!
<czajkowski> this is true
<czajkowski> stil :(
<Pendulum> nigelb: I thought you were off for the rest of the week?
<nigelb> Pendulum: In a bit.  Finishing up things at work.
 * dpm lunches
<nigelb> ok, I gotta go.  Catch y'all Monday \o/
<nigelb> Its an extended weekend here and I'm gonna have some fun for 3 days away from technology :D
<AlanBell> happy diwali
<Pendulum> nigelb: get some sleep :P
<nigelb> AlanBell: thanks
<nigelb> Pendulum: very less likely
<nigelb> I will, however, take lots of pictures of the beautiful place I'm going to stay :)
<highvoltage> jcastro: I'd like to link to askubuntu.com from the edubuntu website, what's the right way to link there? should I just link directly to the askubuntu.com page or is there some kind of tag or category or section it should link to?
<jcastro> highvoltage: is it for something like "ask us edubuntu questions!" or something?
<jcastro> you can send them to a page which will pretag it for them with edubuntu or whatever if you want
<highvoltage> jcastro: I guess we just want to let our users know that askubuntu.com exists. I think I'll just link to askubuntu.com directly.
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> or you can do "Ask us a question about edubuntu" and take them directly to the question page with an edubuuntu tag already selected
<jcastro> up to you
<Pendulum> jcastro: is there any way of reporting problems with askubuntu and/or stack exchange in general other than to ask a question? neither site is screen-reader useable :(
<Pendulum> (and based on a question asked on stack exchange over the summer, that's actually a regression and stack exchange used to be mostly accessible)
<jcastro> If you mail me I'd be more than happy to forward it on to the team
<jcastro> (sorry I can't report a bug, I can't use your site, nice one!)
<jcastro> :)
<Pendulum> I'll find what I know and see what I can pull together
<jcastro> Pendulum: so it used to be and it isn't now? I wonder if it's the theme
<czajkowski> Peeka boo
<popey> knew there was one channel missing
 * Pendulum hugs popey 
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> ohh a saussage sambo, frie egg and a bucket of tea
<czajkowski> perfect :D
<popey> tonight I'm planning to record 10 screencasts :)
<czajkowski> as you do..
<czajkowski> crazy loon
<czajkowski> want to reply to mails as well on your to do list :D
<popey> hah
<popey> nahhh
 * popey selects all mail
 * popey clicks "delete"
<popey> what mail?
 * czajkowski prods popey I'll be in poking distance in less than 24 hours buddy! 
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> just sayin'! :)
<jcastro> dpm: have you broken down any of your WI into milestones yet?
<popey> eek
 * jcastro needs an example as I always get the syntax for the titles wrong
<paultag> czajkowski, you like poking popey, eh?
<jcastro> popey: \o/
<dpm> jcastro, no, not yet, but I've got an example from past bps, gimme a sec and I'll link you to them
<czajkowski> well one of ye needs to reply to mals, before I get more flack from nixteral :(
<paultag> czajkowski, ME?
<czajkowski> nice guy though
<paultag> czajkowski, I reply to my mail, thank you :)
<dpm> jcastro, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-launchpad-translations-reporting-api
<jcastro> highvoltage: FYI http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask?tags=edubuntu would do a direct question
<jcastro> dpm: perfect, thanks!
<czajkowski> paultag: darkwingduck is a cool guy! lotta fun
<paultag> czajkowski, he rocks. I keep good friends :)
<paultag> czajkowski, He's another UBT guy. Born and bread.
<dpm> jcastro, no worries. Here's perhaps a better example with the actual milestones for natty:
<dpm>   https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-firefox-4
<jcastro> dpm: poor micahg!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> at least he'll have the fun to spam everyone to death when completing work items :)
<jono> kim0, want to hop on the phone?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<jono> kim0, lets do skype
<kim0> ok
<jono> and I am going to make some coffee while we chat if that is ok
<kim0> jono: sure thing :)
<dpm> jono, we had a call scheduled. Do you want to postpone it until you and kim0 are finished?
<dpm> jono, oh, sorry, that's in 1h
 * dpm goes back to work...
<kim0> dpm: you get the decaf Jono
<dpm> :-)
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> jono: call at will
<jcastro> decaf? booooooo.
<highvoltage> jcastro: great, thanks
<paultag> yo doctormo, you in?
<jono> kim0, thanks for putting up with all the coffee making noises at the beginning of the call
<jono> and hearing me get more and more energetic as the caffiene started to kick in
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> can you send some energy over this way please
<Pendulum> jono: how many cups of coffee do you have in a day?
 * popey looks at the stack of cups next to his laptop
<Pendulum> popey: coffee or tea, though?
<popey> coffee
<Pendulum> odd people
<popey> no accounting for tastes huh
<czajkowski> yeha though mental note Pendulum not ordering tea again from starbucks that was hard
<popey> ordering tea in starbucks is hard?
<popey> I love their chai latte
<Pendulum> we went to the most incompetant starbucks ever
<popey> haha
<Pendulum> asked for one grande tea with milk and one tall tea
<czajkowski> how they managed to get confused over 2 teas I will never understand
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> first they thought the tall tea was a tall coffee
<Pendulum> and they thought the grade tea was a chai latte
<Pendulum> (this was when ordering)
<Pendulum> then got the tea and they had prepared it correctly
<popey> who spoke?
<Pendulum> me
<popey> blimey
<czajkowski> HAH!
<czajkowski> cheeky
<popey> :D
<Pendulum> but they'd forgotten to clear out the charges for the things they'd gotten confused over
<Pendulum> so wanted to charge almost $8 for 2 teas
<duanedesign> afternoon all
<popey> dude, _I_ have to watch your mouth when you talk!
<Pendulum> it was using a drive-thru, but still shouldn't have been that messy
<Pendulum> I order tea at starbucks all the time, just that one didn't understand
<czajkowski> paultag: ye keybuk  had a simlar issue
<popey> ahh the magic drive through voice-corrupting intercom huh?
 * czajkowski makes a mental note to speak slowly in UK!
 * popey will be teaching czajkowski the queens english when she comes over
<Pendulum> popey: keybuk had to ask her to speak English at one point.
<popey> haha
<Pendulum> I generally do okay, but I've got CAPD so I 1/2 read lips anyway
<czajkowski> yes in between trying to scare me shitless
<jono> Pendulum, I have two largish cups each day usually
<jono> one in the morning, one at lunch
<jono> I used to drink more, but I am transforming into an old man
<Pendulum> that's not so bad
<jono> so I replace my coffee with vodka and meth
<jono> lol
<Pendulum> haha
<JFo> excellent choice
<duanedesign> martin introduced me to some proper english tea at UDS. That stuff was potent. I had half a cup and didnt drink any coffee for the rest the day
<czajkowski> pg tips
<duanedesign> czajkowski: yep :)
<popey> lol
<popey> seriously?
<czajkowski> I had my barrys I was happy
<popey> 15:44:38 < czajkowski> pg tips
<popey> oops
<czajkowski> jono: enjoying your tea!
<jcastro> jono: I'm running late on reorganizing my WI, I told you by lunch today but more like EOD today my time, is that ok?
<jcastro> jono: did you want to review them today?
<jcastro> like on the phone?
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jono> jcastro, no, I want to review it today
<jono> I made it pretty clear I need them completing by the EOB yesterday
<jcastro> right that's what I mean, review EOD my time?
<jcastro> ok, when do you want to have our call?
<jono> jcastro, I don't think we need a call unless you have business to discuss - next step is reviewing the 11.04 strat
<jono> ok, I will review your content after you finish
<jcastro> ok, I'll have them sorted in an hour
<jono> just please get them done ASAP
<jcastro> I have them just not milestoned yet. #$%@#$%@#$Q%
<jono> thanks
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<duanedesign> i created a map showing the geographic diversity of the Beginners Team. http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kwcKJKsnHGfWIKUgWgMu6A?feat=directlink
<jcastro> jono: ok all set.
<jcastro> jono: any idea why our stuff doesn't show up in the graph?
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/all.html
<jcastro> same with our team-specific graph
<jono> jcastro, you finished all your WI?
<jcastro> jono: yessir
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> much appreciated
<jcastro> SP is all updated too
<jono> I will review then, and then we can see what is going on with the graphs
<jcastro> theoretically there should be no work items outside of what I mention
<Pendulum> AlanBell: were you in the diversity at UDS session?
<AlanBell> no, I think I was in the colour management session in that slot
<AlanBell> you were in it though were you not?
<Pendulum> yes. just wasn't sure if you'd been there and had taken some notes ;-)
<AlanBell> ah no
<AlanBell> I was in the roundtable when it was initially discussed I think
<jcastro> jono: how am I looking so far?
<AlanBell> ^^ hot or not
<jono> jcastro, still stuck in a world of shit and email, will check soon
<jono> I have a lunch meeting and then I am processing the 11.04 stat
<jono> strat
<jcastro> good, whatever takes attention off of me
 * jcastro continues to stare at the wall
 * JFo practices his navel gazing
<jcastro> JFo: dan, come up here, and bring your knife
 * JFo gets his knife
<duanedesign> Pendulum: where you looking for notes from that session (diversity)?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: I just wasn't sure if there was anyone who was taking notes who wasn't physically in the room since I got an e-mail looking for notes
<duanedesign> ahh, ok
<jcastro> Pendulum: you've got mail!
<Pendulum> jcastro: erm. I'm not the one with the screen reader (I can access ask ubuntu), but I'll talk to the people who tested it and see what they say
<Pendulum> I just keep bringing it up since some one needs to :P
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah I am just trying to connect people together, any help there would be lovely
<Pendulum> yeah, i'm going to see what info I can get :)
 * jcastro goes off to try unity places so I'll be in and out
<jcastro> sense: have you tried to play with the unity sample neil showed at UDS?
<sense> jcastro: I haven't had time to do so, I'm preparing for a test week—starting next weekU2014
<sense> and I just took over leading Ubuntu NL.
<sense> So it has been quite busy here. :)
<sense> and I will be quite busy next week as well
<jcastro> I am trying it now!
<sense> but I sure want to play with Unity Places as soon when I've got time
<sense> jcastro: How is it going?
<sense> Having fun?
<jcastro> I just started, still pulling deps down
<jcastro> hopefully by tomorrow/early next week I'll have a video for people to watch
<sense> would be nice
<jcastro> I would /love/ an imdb place for example
<sense> :)
<jcastro> ah easy
<jcastro> it's just autotools, make, make install
<jcastro> all that I need to do is figure out how to run it
<sense> Oh god, someone actually started defending his views that there are things men are better in (parking) and women are better in (multi-tasking) in the 5%-women-in-Ubuntu-Members-thread on the Ubuntu NL forums. Sigh...
<sense> followed by our only female moderator trying to confirm the fact that women are more sensitive than men
<sense> and that men often know it better...
<Pendulum> oh dear
<Pendulum> *hugs*
<Pendulum> jcastro: do you have reputation on meta.stackoverflow.com ?
<jcastro> Pendulum: yeah
<doctormo> paultag: back, how can I help?
<jcastro> sense: ok so it all works, I have it, but I needed to --prefix=/usr it, I've filed a bug
<sense> ah!
<sense> Do I need to triage it? ;)
<jcastro> and one on synergy not working in unity
<jcastro> and I'm about to file another one on the dash
<jcastro> no I got vandine to confirm it
<sense> That probably works better for getting them fixed.
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> 3 unity bugs today
<jcastro> 2 more and I get a prize!
<czajkowski> heh
 * AlanBell really wants unity on compiz fairly soon
<jcastro> yeah me too
<jcastro> I have a 9000-series gforce in this thing and it's already dragging
<AlanBell> I keep wanting to look at things with the compiz colourblind simulation filter so flip to compiz then back to unity and it just gets so confused doing that
<duanedesign> jcastro: did you install unity-place-files and unity-place-applications?
<jcastro> duanedesign: I have those already
<Pendulum> jcastro: can you upvote http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/68898/how-accessible-are-the-stack-exchange-sites-for-users-of-screen-reader-software
<jcastro> Pendulum: done
<Pendulum> thanks :)
<Pendulum> IMO needing a script that has to be done every time to make it work is not "accessible"
<duanedesign> jcastro: ahh, i thought maybe that was what you were talking about.
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> lint for locos
<jcastro> nice paultag
<paultag> jcastro, it works killer
<paultag> jcastro, I'm working on having it let people file bugs too. It's going to be solid after I'm done with it.
<Pendulum> paultag: speaking of which did you remember to join the loco council channel? :P
<paultag> Pendulum, yes :3
<paultag> paultag, thanks :)
<czajkowski> lol
<Pendulum> czajkowski: :P
<czajkowski> deep down paultag you know we love you dearly :p
<paultag> czajkowski, Oh pfft, yeah :)
<paultag> czajkowski, I don't think you know how much I chuckle to myself in this room :)
<czajkowski> heh
<Pendulum> :)
<paultag> brb
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> longest brb ever paultag
<paultag> czajkowski, I'm here
<paultag> czajkowski, just in other channels and working on loco lint
<czajkowski> :D
<paultag> :)
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> I'd like to sleep now
<Pendulum> so go sleep
<czajkowski> wired
<Pendulum> :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-05
<czajkowski> jono: with tweets like that I suspect you're going to get a lotta email :subject: Just one more for you
<akgraner> Hi all!  :-)
<cjohnston> hey akgraner !
<akgraner> cjohnston, hey!
<czajkowski> ello
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey
<czajkowski> akgraner: how ya doing '
<akgraner> czajkowski, can I just tell you M.Finn and I have become very close friends :-)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> you missed Mr. Green M. Finn
<czajkowski> He rocks
<czajkowski> akgraner: how are the kids doing ?
<akgraner> czajkowski, I'll send you the pics of me in what is left of my basement enjoying that smooth taste of butterscotch...
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<czajkowski> so next time we meet no more jameson
<czajkowski> and more Mickey Finns
<czajkowski> gotcha
<akgraner> as a matter of fact I am sipping on it now :-)
<akgraner> the kids are doing great
<akgraner> I am so proud of them
<paultag> <3 akgraner
<paultag> popey, prod
<paultag> !community-council
<ubot2> paultag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akgraner> paultag, thanks!
<paultag> !communitycouncil
<ubot2> paultag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paultag> akgraner, much love. Hope all is well. Pass it on to Pete and the kids, too
<akgraner> czajkowski, just making out my todo list - and ready to get on with things
<akgraner> paultag, will do
<czajkowski> paultag: for CC you can also poke pleia2 which is more her timezone at this hour
<czajkowski> akgraner: *nods*
<paultag> czajkowski, roger doger
<akgraner> clean up on the house starts tomorrow - and we looked at floor plans and have talked to a couple of builders
<czajkowski> where are ye staying at present?
<akgraner> I just wanted to tell everyone hello and that I missed you all
<akgraner> czajkowski, with my parents
<czajkowski> akgraner: we miss you too
<pleia2> akgraner: hugs!
<paultag> pleia2, have a sec?
<akgraner> I went to my daughters school to talk to them and I had an Ubuntu shirt on  - and one of the admin folks said - Hey we use Ubuntu on our servers for my side job
<paultag> pleia2, I need someone on the CC to add the LC as a bug supervisor to a project I just registered, should take half a sec :)
<akgraner> he was like wow I didn't think there was anyone else around here who knew about Ubuntu - I laughed
<pleia2> paultag: can you email the CC with the request? I don't know the protocol here
<paultag> pleia2, it's an ubuntu-locoteams meta-project
<paultag> pleia2, It's for LC issues, persia is getting back to me :)
<pleia2> if persia knows more about it, perhaps he should do it :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> thanks pleia2, you rock
<akgraner> he asked, "so what do you and pete have to do with Ubuntu?"  I said, "nothing much he does stuff with the kernel and I like to tell people about it."
<pleia2> akgraner: cool :)
<nhandler> This is why I need a better Ubuntu shirt. The one I have is a great shirt, but the Ubuntu logo is too tiny ;)
<akgraner> nhandler, nods gotta get you some more Ubuntu attire
<czajkowski> nhandler: TEAM REPORTS :D
<czajkowski> paultag: can you set up the LC for this month please :D
<nhandler> czajkowski: Yep. I sent out an email yesterday, but I should start poking people
<paultag> grrr
<paultag> czajkowski, yeah, sure, np
<czajkowski> paultag: don't grr me mister
<nhandler> It does help that we don't publish UWN on Sundays anymore (gives me a bit of extra time to poke a few more teams)
<paultag> :)
<nhandler> paultag: She'll get out her whip if you don't watch it ;)
<paultag> nhandler, Oh trust me, I know
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll email the news team folks and see if we can't get everything back on track for Monday
 * czajkowski shines her halo :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. I'll try and get another action from the Fridge todo thing done by then
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome
<akgraner> nhandler, also I got an email from Charlie they have copied the code over and are almost ready for us to try our the test site so they are almost ready for fridge.ubuntu.com to be updated
 * popey hugs akgraner 
<czajkowski> Charlie in IS rocks !
<akgraner> popey, thanks!
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep and he is an Army guy too
<nhandler> akgraner: Great. I meant to poke you about that the other day. Did they also look into possibly keeping links from breaking with some url re-writing magic?
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nhandler, yep they are working on it
<czajkowski> akgraner: is he? cool
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> I heard newz was looking into that - need to follow up on that
<popey> paultag: got your prod, i see pleia2 dealt with you accordingly
<popey> (which is helpful because I need sleep)
<paultag> yeah, thanks popey
<czajkowski> popey: nn
<popey> http://ucasts.tv/2010/11/05/ucast-0001-a-brief-tour-of-the-desktop/ btw :)
<popey> (not that any of you lot need it)
<nhandler> Those types of videos are still nice to look at. Some are made very well
 * cjohnston is off for the night.. walkin around NY all night has made us tired
<czajkowski> cjohnston: nn
<jono> czajkowski, seriously... :P
<czajkowski> jono: I refrained from mailing!
<czajkowski> tempting as it were
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<jono> what time is there?
<jono> you still in Florida?
<czajkowski> nope back in limerick
<czajkowski> it's 2:40am
<czajkowski> got home at 6:30 am yesterday
<jono> czajkowski, 2.40am? ahhh yeah the clocks changed
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> and I have to leave at 4 for airport so no point in sleeping now
<paultag> czajkowski, http://blog.pault.ag/2010/11/05/loco-lint-feature-file-an-issue-for-the-loco-council-quickly/
<paultag> czajkowski, it rocks hardcore :)
<jono> ugh
<jono> where are you going czajkowski?
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> jono: UK!
<czajkowski> relocating for 6 months
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh yeah, of course!
<jono> have fun
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> will do
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> just need to learn to speak slowly so folks understand me
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> keybuk and popey have issues understanding me
<czajkowski> jono: have a good UDS ?
<jono> czajkowski, I did
<jono> awesome time
<czajkowski> excellent
<jono> now reviewing the 11.04 strategy
<czajkowski> jono: can you possibly give this a shout out ? http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/23/the-business-value-of-open-source-software/
<czajkowski> jono: so curious how will your burn down work this cycle as it was under ubuntu the project like other teams had as well
<jono> czajkowski, done
<czajkowski> jono: thanks
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: are you still not awake :P
<czajkowski> aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: hey :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach :)
<daker> good morning
<huats> morning
<daker> kim0, did you bought the sheep ?
<kim0> daker: :) we have the butcher handle that
<dholbach> kim0, what's being celebrated?
<kim0> dholbach: The willingness of Abraham (Ibrahim) to sacrifice his son Ishmael (Isma'il) as an act of obedience to God
<kim0> dholbach: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eid_al-Adha
<dholbach> kim0, so you started the preparations for November 16 already? :)
<kim0> hehe yeah :)
<dholbach> daker, did you start preparations too? :)
<daker> yes
<daker> dholbach, 2 weeks before is the right time to start preparations
<dholbach> daker, good to know - so if I see families celebrating or long queues in front of the butcher over here I'll at least know what it's all about :)
<daker> yes
<daker> did you know that "Tangier" is the second hotest city of the next year
<daker> http://www.lonelyplanet.com/usa/new-york-city/travel-tips-and-articles/76165
<dholbach> I'm all for UDS Tangier!
<popey> :)
<popey> UDS ISS!
<daker> dholbach, for me it's "Marrakech" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marrakech
<dholbach> daker, I've never been there, but everybody I know who visited it is raving about it - you should hear my mom, she can talk about how much she enjoyed Marrakech for hours :-)
<dholbach> one day... I'll make it there too :)
<daker> that would be an excelllent choice
<dholbach> I'm all for it
 * dpm <-- early early lunch
<dholbach> dpm, for somebody from Spain :-P
<duanedesign> good morning all
<Pici> Happy Friday.
<duanedesign> \o/
<Pendulum> hiya
<duanedesign> howdy Pendulum
<Pendulum> how're you duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> Pendulum: doing really well
<duanedesign> Pendulum: thanks for asking :) How are you?
<Pendulum> still sick
<duanedesign> ugh
<IdleOne> popey: looking forward to seeing more ucasts. :)
<popey> thanks
<popey> if you have any suggestions for content I'd love to hear it..
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Screencasts
<popey> ^^
<IdleOne> maybe add a Suggest Ucasts link :)
<IdleOne> got a feeling you site is getting a lot of hits at the moment
<popey> hehe
<popey> its certainly had a bit of an uptick
<jcastro> popey: is keymon in the archive?
<popey> dont think so
<popey> neat isnt it?
 * popey adds it to the list of things to make a video about :D
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/user/whiprush69?feature=mhum
<jcastro> popey: what do you suppose happened there?
<jcastro> the ogv plays fine locally
<popey> how did you convert/upload it?
<jcastro> I just uploaded the ogv and it converted it
<jcastro> which I suspect is the problem
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526326/ is the script I use to do the video conversion, if it helps. I have medibuntu enabled and some extra packages installed (specifically libavcodec-extra-52, libavdevice-extra-52 , libavfilter-extra-1, libavformat-extra-52, libavutil-extra-50 , libpostproc-extra-51, libswscale-extra-0) ..
<jcastro> oooh, handy, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> the mp4 version plays on iphones and ipads too which is nice :)
<popey> i dont have a solution for playback on android yet :S
<jcastro> what's best to upload to youtube?
<jcastro> the flv or the webm?
<popey> good question
<popey> last night i uploaded an flv and it cut off at the end
<popey> so right now I'm uploading mp4 to see if that makes a difference
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEAYsxAyx9A
<jcastro> yeah!
<popey> :)
<popey> glad yours worked, mine (8 mins long) youtube thinks is 21 seconds
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> what's the etiquette for a video on planet?
<jcastro> just a text link?
 * popey shrugs
<popey> i do the old html5 lark
<IdleOne> why are you not posting that to ucasts?
<popey> why is who not posting what to ucasts?
<IdleOne> jcastro and his banshee video
<popey> i refer you to our conversation of about an hour ago :)
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<IdleOne> I'll hush :/
<popey> hehe
<jono> morning all!
<JFo> \o/
<Pendulum> morning jono
<popey> yo yo yo jo no!
<JFo> and a wicked cup of co co
<jono> yo yo yo
 * popey turns JFos cap backwards and hangs the fat gold chain of 'spect round his neck
<popey> or something
<JFo> heh
 * JFo takes a B-Boy stance
<Pici> o.O
<JFo> :)
<doctormo> Time go spend birthday time with the adoring community, chow online peeps.
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> I think people think they'll wake up tomorrow and wayland will be working
<Pici> I keep thinking of the evil corporation from the Alien movies.
<jcastro> Wayland - Unity
<Pici> Hehe
<cjohnston> hmmm
<jcastro> man, this is awesome
<jcastro> "So if Ubuntu is dropping X where does that leave Kubuntu - as a fork of a fork?"
<jcastro> ...
<popey> hahah
<jcastro> there's not much to say here
<popey> Reply with one word..
<popey> "Twelve"
<cjohnston> No.. it leaves kubuntu as a spoon
<cjohnston> or a spork
<cjohnston> ;-)
<popey> mmmmm spork
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
 * dholbach hugs you all
<cjohnston> bye dholbach !
<Pici> I call today 'friday'
<Pici> bye!
<Pendulum> have a good weekend dholbach *hugs*
<cjohnston> only two more hours till I can go do tourist stuff again
<Pendulum> cjohnston: having fun?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> sittin around this mornin waiting for Hope's class to be done...
<cjohnston> Did you see pictures from yesterday?
<dholbach> bye :)
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<jcastro> popey: are you behind this? http://identi.ca/ubuntutwo
<jcastro> it's pretty loltastic
<jcastro> jono: I'm EOWed in 30 minutes, last call!
<paultag> jcastro, hahaha, that account is great!
<jono> jcastro, no worries
<jono> have fun!
<jono> any wordpress gurus here?
<AlanBell> jono: not sure I am guru level but what is up?
<popey> jcastro: no, not I
<popey> jcastro: I know who it is tho
<popey> dear jono in your next severed fifth release, please name your tracks with NN_ at the start for track numbers, love popey
<paultag> If you could put binary metadata before the track, then a few second gap before the song that would be good too
<paultag> get it, I'm making fun of you popey
<paultag> popey, ;) <3
<popey> psssst
<paultag> :)
<popey> (I only downloaded it because I need a CD I can rip/burn legally) :p
<popey> (don't tell jono)
<paultag> hehehe
<popey> (it's illegal to rip CDs in the UK :( )
<czajkowski> is it..
<czajkowski> good to tkno
<czajkowski> know
<Pendulum> czajkowski: get some sleep
<popey> sadly yes
<paultag> czajkowski, I thought England was lighter then Ireland about that stuff
<paultag> I could have sworn that Ireland had some goofy copyright laws
<AlanBell> it isn't something that would ever be enforced, but I think popey wants to put a screencast of himself ripping a CD on the internet
<AlanBell> so self-incrimination would be unwise
<popey> exactly
<czajkowski> smart
<paultag> AlanBell, ahhhha
<AlanBell> you are in practice not actually going to get in trouble for putting your CD collection on your iPod
<popey> nor are you in practice likely to get in trouble for downloading a windows xp cd from the internet and putting it on a pc, but I'm not going to video myself doing that either! :)
<popey> or video myself doing 130MPH
<jcastro> popey: what is jo talking about
<jcastro> "WebOS > Android, except for apps."
<jcastro> so, other than being useful, it's great!
<popey> hmm?
<paultag> jcastro, heh
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-06
<czajkowski> Good morning
<duaneipho> morning all
<duanedesign> any suggestions on an iphone irc client. The one I am using now I do not enjoy using.
<nhandler> duanedesign: colloquy is rather nice. You could also use ssh to access a remote irssi instance
<duanedesign> thanks nhandler
<popey> duanedesign: i use colloquy too, its the best one I have found
<duanedesign> ahh, great. Thanks
<doctormo> jcastro: Could you edit question http://askubuntu.com/questions/11815/how-to-install-wacom-bamboo-pen and take out the compile commands?
<duanedesign> doctormo: hello martin. Got my first box of PG tips :)
<JanC> doctormo: do you still need something edited in that question?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-07
<jcastro> hi doctormo
<jcastro> the question seems fine to me?
<jcastro> nice job on the poster question
<jcastro> two +1's from me!
<duanedesign> good day all
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey Pendulum. You feeling better?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: not really, but thanks for asking. how're you?
<duanedesign> Pendulum: doing well. Been busy trying to update the Beginners Team processes to take into account concerns/issuess raised at UDS.
<Pendulum> :)
<duanedesign> gotta be careful not to try and do too much at once and get burned out.
<duanedesign> I gotta be careful..*
<duanedesign> have a good Sunday Pendulum. o/
<jcastro> popey: around?
<popey> yup jcastro
<jcastro> nice video
<popey> thanks
<jcastro> popey: I need to redo my ask one
<jcastro> now that it's a theme etc.
<popey> I'm planning to do an ask one too fwiw
<jcastro> how does ucasts work, just like the old screencasts team? I just say "hey popey look here"?
<popey> well
<jcastro> oh, ok, if you were going to do it then <3
<jcastro> let me show you my old one
<popey> heh
<popey> I have seen your old one :)
<popey> its on blip isnt it?
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/4081707/
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> not saying dont do one
<popey> i mean, i can't stop you :)
<popey> but to answer your question ucasts is kinda 'my' project
<popey> the screencasts team is now run by duanedesign and he can add any videos you send him
<jcastro> oh ok, so it's sort of like popeyvision
<popey> yeah
<jcastro> ubuntu with sideburns
<jcastro> english videos about ubuntu
 * popey checks to see if popey.tv is available
<czajkowski> lol
<popey> right, time to record another
<czajkowski> popey: can you do a cast on how to set up favs folders on unity as it's not commmon sense
 * popey adds to the list
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Screencasts is my list btw :)
<popey> feel free to add to it
<czajkowski>  :)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> np
<popey> woop woop, another one in the can
<popey> gonna queue this one up for tomorrow I think
<paultag> hey doctormo, around?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-10-31
<ejat> hi all ..
<cprofitt> bkerensa: I have a UEFI laptop, but had to switch UEFI off
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeahs its weird some people are saying UEFI is blocking 11.10 but 11.04 worked fine so I assume possible bug
<jcastro> test
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
<cjohnston> jcastro: he has gone to bed
<cjohnston> did you lock down summit by chance?
<mhall119> jcastro: whats up?
<jcastro> I needed the url to the summit ical but I found it
<jcastro> looks like the guidebook import is broken, but it's not us
<jcastro> so I sent them a mail
<jcastro> I just wanted to confirm that it wasn't us. :)
<cjohnston> what specifically is broken?
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mine seems to be looking pretty ok
<popey> Morning!
<bkerensa> popey: Good Morning :D
<AlanBell> morning popey@canonical.com
<nigelb> Morning!
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<nigelb> I thought he'd be alan.pope@caonical.com
<AlanBell> think he was going to namespace squat on alan @ canonical.com
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Probably.
<bkerensa> anyone know what barabadine.canonical.com is? I noticed Ubuntu seems to ping that hostname quite a bit
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> like 20 > requests a day according to my router log
<nigelb> It could be popcorn or the census thing
<AlanBell> census, or a keyserver of some kind
<AlanBell> it is  one of the things that can reply if you ping keyserver.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> probably checking PPA keys or something when you update
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/ ubingo
<nigelb> Can we do multiple cards? :D
 * nigelb will try two cards this time.
<AlanBell> just updated it with a link to the live stream
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: Isn't it awfully early?
<czajkowski> yes
<nigelb> Ouch
<nigelb> Morning!
<czajkowski> meh used to waking up early
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I haven't woken up around 4 in a long time. Although it does sound a lot like bed time ^-^
<czajkowski> its why rooming with pen works out well we both usually wake up early
<AlanBell> pen get in OK?
<czajkowski> yup
<popey> i have no idea who I am rooming with
<popey> poor them
<czajkowski> popey: irlando airport has free wifi, just opne a browswer and click yes and you're sorted.
<czajkowski> *orlando
<popey> yay
<popey> shouldn't you be in bed?
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> with laptop
<czajkowski> am sorely tmepted to wipe this machine this week and do a clean isntall
<popey> moo
<czajkowski> popey: boo
<czajkowski> popey: you on zee plane yet
<popey> nope
<popey> delayed
<czajkowski> bugger
<Pendulum> popey: are you on a direct flight?
<popey> yes
<popey> it's having 'unscheduled maintenance'
<Pendulum> :(
<Pendulum> if it makes you feel any better the last time I was on a flight that had that, we got off the ground (although late) and did make it safely :)
<popey> estimated take off in 1.25 hours
<head_victim> Always better to do your maintenance while still on the ground I say.
<Pendulum> at least they're giving you an estimate takeoff
<Pendulum> for a while yesterday my flight was just listed as "delayed"
<Pendulum> most of the delay was "too many planes scheduled to come into the same gate"
<Pendulum> the first of which was very late because ZOMG Snow
<Pendulum> I can't believe I just used "ZOMG", someone shoot me
 * czajkowski shoots pen 
<czajkowski> ohhh
<czajkowski> I've just remembered sometong
<czajkowski> TAFFEY!!!!!!!!!
<Pendulum> hahaha
<Pendulum> how was the maple stuff?
<czajkowski> yummy
<czajkowski> just nipping to kitech to get one
<czajkowski> STARVING
<Pendulum> what time does breakfast actually start? we can always go early
<czajkowski> 6:30
<nigelb> popey: jamie also on your flight?
<popey> yes
<popey> i am sat next to him
<nigelb> heh, your tweets are right together :)
<czajkowski> maple.syrup.taffey++
<nigelb> popey: Now that its delayed you might want it really delayed so you can listen to the plenary from the airport :P
<jussi> mhall119: nigelb ping! I have an idea for summit. :)
<mhall119> jussi: put it in the blueprint
<jussi> mhall119: which is where?
<nigelb> jussi: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit
<nigelb> jussi: Remote this time? :)
<mhall119> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit
<jussi> mhall119: I tell you it also: I would love to have the marker line like for example gcal has, on the day view which tells where the day is at currently
<mhall119> ah, nigelb beat me to it
<jussi> mhall119: nigelb, thoughts?
<nigelb> Nice idea. I don't know how complicated it is to implement though.
<jussi> nigelb: and yes, remote this time
<nigelb> :)
<jussi> (baby is too close to coming out)
<czajkowski> hmm no bp for the leadership session which means I cant mark myself as going and it clashes with something else :/
<mhall119> czajkowski: I think cjohnston was working on that last night
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> as of about 20 mins ago no bp
<nigelb> Hrm, also rescheduler might get turned off somewhere around today.
<nigelb> So you'll have to request something to be moved manually.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> figured leadership would have had a bp given the focus of it
<czajkowski> anyways breakfast
<czajkowski> toodles
<nigelb> which day is leadership summit?
<jussi> @now orlando
<jussi> bah, ubot2 has no @now :(
<nigelb> yeah
<jussi> oh meh, orlando isnt even in the list. big city in same timezone or timezone name pls?
<nigelb> New York
<jussi> [13:45:39] <jussi> @now new york
<jussi> [13:45:40] <ubottu> Current time in America/New_York: October 31 2011, 07:45:39
<nigelb> sounds right
<jussi> right, so things start at 9.
<nigelb> Yep, another 1:15 hours to go.
<jussi> bah, Ill be in a meeting. probably gonna have to skip a session or 2.
<jussi> nigelb: I almost wrote [nigelbabu] instead of [summit-hackers] but I wasnt so mean :
<jussi> :P
<nigelb> jussi: heh
<nigelb> we generally put everything sumit-hackers
<nigelb> and assign it when starting to work on something.
<jussi> yeah, I figured
<jussi> but seriously, even if you just hightlight the current session line that would be helpful
<jussi> In my tiny mind its simple, check time, look for sessions on at $time, highlight those. (but thats just me being a non programmer) :D
<nigelb> jussi: so the thing is - we'd like to innovate how we do the rendering of the schedule.
<sense> jcastro: That Android app doesn't show correct times if you're outside EDT!
<akgraner> jcastro, you around?
<sense> The schedule looks empty, btw. Is everything scheduled already?
<head_victim> I really should read emails better, jcastro I just accepted Ubuntu Members to the etherpad.
<head_victim> I thought I was getting it AS a ubuntu member :/
<nigelb> bah
<head_victim> Bad or intended result?
<nigelb> intended
<nigelb> head_victim: If you hadn't accepted, I'd have done it :)
<head_victim> nigelb: that is a weight off my mind. I really have to stop "I'll just clear my inbox before bed" routines
<nigelb> hehe
<head_victim> We'll pretend that's how it was meant to happen
<nigelb> head_victim: I bah'd at a bunch of emails landing in my inbox
<nigelb> about 10 or so
<head_victim> I'd just cleared it when I got about 5 in the last refresh. That was number 3.
<nigelb> heh
<head_victim> Ah well
 * head_victim apologises again for the quick click and heads to bed
<alourie> hey Ubunteros
<alourie> have a great UDS-P!
<alourie> a lot of great sessions are there...
 * alourie hopes to get to some of them remotely
<jcastro> cjohnston: YO
<jcastro> DONE
<jcastro> DONE!!!!
<nigelb> jcastro: ohai
<czajkowski> ALOHA
<cjohnston> jcastro: turn of the auto scheduler please
<jcastro> I don't know how to do that
<Pendulum> There's No Snow Here!
<cjohnston> do I stil have access jcastro ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: you need Daviey or IS.
<cjohnston> nigelb: its a cron?
<nigelb> yeah
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> ill work on it
<cjohnston> jcastro: does Arwen have access?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> cjohnston: haha you are on the screen
<jcastro> haha.
<cjohnston> i know
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<czajkowski> cjohnston: pretty photo
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> cjohnston: \o/
<czajkowski> you look very happy as is itnet7
<jcastro> cjohnston: you looked AMAZING.
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> everyone notice rikki had a beer in hand?
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<ejat> aloha ..
<nigelb> jcastro: YES
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey
<jcastro> design theater this morning too?
<mhall119> jcastro: it is at 3
<cjohnston> jcastro: ill work on it
<cjohnston> jcastro: the one this afternoon was removed.;
<cjohnston> i believe the time was per request
<jcastro> ah ok
<cjohnston> i dont like the time tho
<cjohnston> and the rescheduler has been turned off jcastro
<jcastro> \o/
<czajkowski> so frigging thirsty
<cjohnston> theres drinks in the back czajkowski
<czajkowski> wanna get one and bring it to me :D
<czajkowski> I'll be ever so nice
<Pendulum> cjohnston: wanna bring some up to us :P
<cjohnston> lol
<Pendulum> well I can't exactly sneak quietly and I'm blocking Laura in
<AlanBell> can you ask the camera to pan round the room at the end so we can see everyone
<czajkowski> it's right beside us
<Pendulum> they just took it down
<Pendulum> or took one down
<AlanBell> still going
<Pendulum> who should I be telling people to poke if they need pad access?
<Pendulum> cjohnston: ^^
<AlanBell> Pendulum: me or nigelb
<nigelb> who doesn't have access?
<nigelb> I just approved the last bunch
<AlanBell> they need to have a launchpad account and be a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<nigelb> Right.
<AlanBell> which most people are already through included teams
<nigelb> I'm actively approving requests that have come in
<Pendulum> are you keeping on top of the discussion in -uds?
<AlanBell> yeah
<cjohnston> AlanBell: we have 18k members now.. im an admin as well now
<AlanBell> yup
<cjohnston> if anyone can think of other teams to add for pad access, please let me know
<czajkowski> cjohnston: is it possible to add locoteams
<czajkowski> or is that too wide a criteria ?
<czajkowski> say approved locoteams ?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it doesnt seem so because its a delegated team
<AlanBell> it is added czajkowski
<czajkowski> ggrand
<AlanBell> cjohnston: it isn't a subteam, but it is an alternative accepted team in the signon
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ok
<AlanBell> ~linaro and ~linaro-community as well
<AlanBell> basically the only people needing to join the group should be people who have just created a launchpad account for the purpose of getting to the pad
<cjohnston> czajkowski: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-government-campaigning
<AlanBell> orly?
<AlanBell> is that scheduled?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: its new
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> get Amanda Brock along to it if it gets scheduled
<czajkowski> cjohnston: has it beed added to the schedule #?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: dont know
<czajkowski> dear etherpad stop logging me out
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> file an RT
<cjohnston> not yet czajkowski.. talk to michelle if it isnt scheduled by the end of the session
<czajkowski> dear cjohnston get it to stop it reconnecting
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I can't do anything about it.. thats an ISD thing.. its not even a part of summit
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm fixing the icecast url on particpate page which is broken
<nigelb> jcastro: ohai! Updated uds.ubuntu.com for correct icecast url.
<jcastro> lolz
<nigelb> :)
<doctormo-web> *yawn* So, anything happening this week?
<nigelb> Small event down in florida
<mhall119> lol
 * czajkowski tickles mhall119 
<ejat> :)
<mhall119> tickles now huh?
<doctormo-web> nigelb: Are you down there this week?
<nigelb> doctormo-web: Nope
<doctormo-web> nigelb: How's it going?
<nigelb> doctormo-web: pretty good!
<nigelb> The timing this time is pretty awesome.
<nigelb> I can come home from work and start UDS sessions
<doctormo-web> yeah it's pretty rotten for me, I can take the baby night shift from 1am to 7pm like I did last night and sleep away the morning sessions.
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> How's the baby :)
<doctormo-web> She is _so_ cute!
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> this isa good session
<czajkowski> wedged packed thank feck for air con
<doctormo-web> nigelb: What sessions are you looking forward to?
<Pendulum> this is a very good session
<nigelb> doctormo-web: There's a good set on wednesday
<nigelb> today there's a bunch of debian ones 'm looking forward to.
<doctormo-web> Pendulum: hrum? The lunch break session?
<mhall119> lunch is in 30
<nigelb> doctormo-web: DST
<nigelb> Turn your clocks back :)
<nigelb> Or ahead
<nigelb> or wait
<nigelb> US didn't move.
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> stop confusing the man
 * nigelb got confused with doctormo-web being in the UK.
<cjohnston> nigelb: are you going to make it to the new design guidelines session
<nigelb> cjohnston: today/
<mhall119> cjohnston: that's at 3pm right?
<czajkowski> in the deisnging and creating ubuntu experiences
<czajkowski> which is really good
<czajkowski> *designing
<cjohnston> yes
<czajkowski> I like the User experience session
<nigelb> cjohnston: I can make it.
<nigelb> I have tomorrow off
<cjohnston> awesomeness
<mhall119> AWESOMENESS!
<mhall119> oh wait, she really can kick me now...
<doctormo-web> czajkowski: What's the channel?
<czajkowski> I will kick you both
<czajkowski> doctormo-web: check the schedule
<czajkowski> not sure
<czajkowski> sorry
<nigelb> There's only one response to that - AWESOMENESS :D
<czajkowski> bonaire5 I think
 * nigelb runs
<doctormo-web> Bonaire 5, what's the translation into irc?
<doctormo-web> Let me look it up
<czajkowski> it's nearly over
<nigelb> doctormo-web: #ubuntu-uds-bonaire5
<doctormo-web> Ah ok, so czajkowski what design thing was really awesome?
<czajkowski> this session doctormo-web
<bkerensa> Morning all
<bkerensa> :D
<doctormo-web> Hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi doctormo-web
<doctormo-web> At UDS this week? following any sessions?
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is not at UDS :) I might pop in virtually though
<czajkowski> aloha
 * ejat pokes czajkowski
<dholbach> ejat, she's in Bonaire 3
<alourie> what's a current UDS time?
<czajkowski> why are we poking me
<czajkowski> ejat: yes?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-government-campaigning
<mhall119> cjohnston: going to become a lobbyist?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> not my meeting
<dholbach> pleia2, time/date update well spotted :)
<pleia2> I was trying to use it myself and was ..hey wait!
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> pleia2, but it's going to be 17:00 over here in Orlando, right?
<pleia2> dholbach: right
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-01
<nigelb> This etherpad thing is completely screwing wwith my inbox :)
<nigelb> Also, morning!
<pleia2> at least you were warned :)
<pleia2> I didn't know until cjohnston told me tonight that I was supposed to be helping :P
<nigelb> pleia2: :D
<nigelb> pleia2: Did I get voluntold for UW?
<pleia2> yes you did
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Sorry I missed the session
<nigelb> 3 hours of sleep got to me. I got up now after 9 hours of sleep :)
<pleia2> you've worked with audreyr so we gave you the python mentoring collaboration stuffs
<pleia2> yay sleep
<nigelb> cool :)
<nigelb> Is the party over?
<pleia2> yeah, it was only a 2 hour thing
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> Ok, akgraner *is* a legend.
<nigelb> I see UWN in my inbox!
<pleia2> yeah :)
<nigelb> Cheers to News team :)
<pleia2> we got the summaries done early so there wouldn't be a ton to do today
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> Well, as usual, we did a summit bug fix yesterday ^-^
<pleia2> is there a publicly accessible read-only link to the etherpad notes?
<nigelb> without joining the team?
<nigelb> No :(
<nigelb> We'll have to move it to the BPs
<pleia2> ok, I just copied the text into pages on my people.ubuntu.com page for my blog post
<nigelb> Morning AlanBell ;)
<nigelb> (My inbox says you're awake)
<nigelb> (and spamming :P)
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> nigelb: can we get the room audio links populated in summit?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I would love to. I needs Jorge, Mike or Chris.
<AlanBell> so jcastro: mhall119: or cjohnston: could populate the room icecast links, that would be awesome :)
<nigelb> If someone gives me access, I'm happy to. But I don't have access :)
<AlanBell> me too
<nigelb> I changed the icecast url to point to the right page lst evening.
<nigelb> so glad jorge gave me that access ^-^
<AlanBell> I was out in London yesterday evening, will catch up on some audio from tumbleweeds stream captures
<nigelb> Yeah, I missed half the keynote :(
<nigelb> My boss called me into a meeting right in the middle of it.
<AlanBell> http://mirrors.tumbleweed.org.za/uds-p/
<AlanBell> I would kind of like to integrate the audio into the meetings page
<nigelb> Really need to find tumbleweed and give him a hug :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: Propose in the summit session.
<AlanBell> so below the etherpad have a play button that streams from tumbleweed's captures
<nigelb> I'm currently hacking on LP for summit.
<AlanBell> right, school run o/
<alourie> good morning
<inetpro> nigelb: you can find tumbleweed at #ubuntu-za
<nigelb> inetpro: I meant in real life :)
<inetpro> nigelb: ahh :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> hi
<AlanBell> you need to stay up later partying czajkowski
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> AlanBell: my back was so fecked
<AlanBell> :(
<nigelb> :(
<nigelb> Ok, late lunch for me. Laters.
<cjohnston> uggh
<AlanBell> sup?
<cjohnston> im up... :-/
<czajkowski> cjohnston: me too
<czajkowski> what's your excuse
<cjohnston> czajkowski: i have to drive
<czajkowski> hows Hope?
<cjohnston> good
<nigelb> Mornin popey!
<Pendulum> morning
<nigelb> Morning Pendulum
<czajkowski> Pendulum: morning
<czajkowski> Pendulum: popey breakie ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: when do you want to go?
<czajkowski> Pendulum: when ever you fancy
<czajkowski> cjohnston: whats your ETA ?
<AlanBell> are you two sat in the same room?
<nigelb> obviously IRC is a better choice.
<Pendulum> AlanBell: 2bedroom villa :D
<cjohnston> 15-20 depending on traffic
<jussi> czajkowski: you got the same villa as last time?
<jussi> that was pretty much a mansion
<Pendulum> jussi: yeah
<czajkowski> Pendulum: 7:45 ish ?
<czajkowski> or ;ater
<czajkowski> I've had some taffey to k eep me going
<nigelb> what exactly is taffey?
<nigelb> Chocolate?
<jussi> taffey <3
<jussi> nigelb: no
<Pendulum> nigelb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taffy_%28candy%29 specifically, czajkowski has http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_water_taffy
<nigelb> Interesting
<nigelb> mhall119: Btw, apparently you broke ical spec.
<nigelb> *apparently*
<popey> brekkie o'clock
<jussi> ScottL: enjoying UDS?
<ScottL> jussi, yes, very much!  but the first day was exhausting
<nigelb> ScottL: Everyday is :)
<Pendulum> ScottL: you're here?
<ScottL> Pendulum, aye
<czajkowski> he is indeed
<Pendulum> ScottL: you do work on Ubuntu Studio, right?
<Pendulum> ScottL: Ubuntu Studio got a mention in Designing & Creating Ubuntu experiences if you didn't hear about it so I"m not sure if you want to look at the notes from yesterday and see if it's something y'all might have a group that wants to possibly work on
<cjohnston> czajkowski, I'm here
<czajkowski> ok
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I'm ready to go whenever you want
<czajkowski> ok m,e too
<ScottL> doh, missed pendulum while talking to roommate :(
<ScottL> oooh, i will certainly look at the notes from that meeting though!
<popey> czajkowski: you missed, i had bacon and syrup for brekkie :D
<czajkowski> popey: did you like it
<alourie> hello
<alourie> who is in charge of video.ubuntu.com/live ?
<cjohnston> alourie: IS
<alourie> cjohnston: what is IS ?
<alourie> :-) sorry for this, I just really don't know
<cjohnston> a section of employees
<cjohnston> whats the problem
<alourie> cjohnston: none, I just had an epiphany moment about it's usabilty
<alourie> usability that is
<cjohnston> you can pass it on in #canonical-sysadmins
<alourie> cjohnston: ah, that's what I was looking for, thanks :-)
<czajkowski> we;re having a mini loco council meeting
<czajkowski> and working on our action items :D
<cjohnston> AlanBell: happy?
<AlanBell> err, always happy
<AlanBell> about anything specific?
<cjohnston> summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today
<AlanBell> icecast urls \o/
<AlanBell> perfect
<AlanBell> thanks
<cjohnston> can you please check them all and make sure they are good
<nigelb> cjohnston: Thanks for the icecast urls :)
<AlanBell> urls look good, and they turn up on the per-session notes page below the pad too
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> UNDERUSED FEATURE!
<AlanBell> thats why I wanted them populated :)
 * bkerensa has to do maintenance on a CentOS server today.. Oh joy for yum
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/11/01/loco-council-oneiric-cycle-review/
<czajkowski> pleia2: can you give that some tweet love
<czajkowski> please
<pleia2> 08:32:38 <@root> twitter - Error: HTTP error: 403 Forbidden (sharing is not permissable for this status (Share validations failed))
<pleia2> your tweets are private?
<pleia2> rted the @planetubuntu one
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye thanks
<bkerensa> :P
<czajkowski> mhall119: got stats resolved
<czajkowski> you're gonna be getting the ingo
<czajkowski> and then we get the stuff minius ip from you
<mhall119> okay
<czajkowski> :-)
<jcastro> AlanBell: what project do I file a bug for the etherpad for?
<AlanBell> depends on the bug
<AlanBell> is it in etherpad or summit?
<AlanBell> jcastro: in fact, the only sane place on launchpad to file it is summit
<cjohnston> but if its etherpad, its not against summit
<jcastro> AlanBell: I want to file a bug for social buttons on the etherpad page
<jcastro> so I can +1 my session notes, etc.
<AlanBell> summit :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: make sure you submit the code with the bug
<AlanBell> jcastro: great suggestion and will absolutely get that in for -q
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-02
<alourie> good morning
<nigelb> AlanBell: The ARM server that's announced looks amazing!
<duanedesign> nigelb: i missed the demo. Was interested to see that
<nigelb> duanedesign: There was a demo? dammnn :)
<czajkowski> morning
<duanedesign> morning czajkowski
<nigelb> Morning czajkowski :)
<nigelb> czajkowski says off the list and someone does reply all :/
<AlanBell> Bug #878593
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878593 in loco-directory "Support openstreetmap" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878593
<nigelb> AlanBell: thoughts?
<nigelb> I don't mind etherway tbh :)
<nigelb> As long as someone signs up to do the work.
<AlanBell> fine by me, but I don't really have a strong opinion
<AlanBell> I just saw the bug number on the session details for loco portal and wanted the link
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> I need to plan my day.
 * AlanBell thinks there should be a unity lens for summit
<czajkowski> nigelb: always the way
<nigelb> AlanBell: we have an API. Get cracking!
<czajkowski> I've even to ry and figure out what team he's talking about
<nigelb> czajkowski: :(
<AlanBell> and a "quickly create unity-lens-python" template
<nigelb> I want oto wwrite a desktop app.
<nigelb> That does notifications and such.
<nigelb> Using your personal ical.
<nigelb> Interesting. Google reader has xkcd feed by default!
<nigelb> well, its in Recommended Items.
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Morning
<cjohnston> o/
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Quick private message?
<cjohnston> sure
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Actually I don't think private chat works on Freenode if you're not logged in.
<doctormo-other> You on xmpp/jabber/gmail?
<popey> morning all
<doctormo-other> Hey popey
<Pendulum> hiya popey
<nigelb> Morning popey :)
<czajkowski> meh
<doctormo-other> Not a good morning czajkowski?
<czajkowski> no doctormo-other oddly enough it is not
<doctormo-other> czajkowski: I hope you didn't take any offense by my email.
<czajkowski> doctormo-other: actuallly I did. I was asked by the new person in Canonical to find out if cds had been received also spamming peoples mail bos as jessica pointed out is annoying for some folks where as if only 4-5 teams didnt get them just dropping me a note offline so I can pass it on
<doctormo-other> czajkowski: Well I never mean offense, I'm interested in the problem. In this case as usual I mangled my words and didn't say what was bugging me.
<czajkowski> well calling someone a Valkyrie was ride
<czajkowski> chagning the subject of the mail was just not needed and offensive alone tbh
<doctormo-other> Ah that's mangling jokes, although I do disagree that changing the topic is not offensive in any way.
<doctormo-other> /that/, /
<doctormo-other> czajkowski: I'm sorry about the email, I meant to mean that the new person in Canonical should be introduced to the community and made to feel welcome and visa versa so issues didn't need to take the time of your good self. Any issues should probably be in the open or one to one with the right person directly.
<czajkowski> doctormo-other: she and her boss both felt it would better come from me and the LC as we know the teams and could short list the teams that are affected also they are looking at thigns from their end
<czajkowski> she's new to the company and honest if she got the mail that you just sent me I'm not sure how happy she'd be tbh
<doctormo-other> czajkowski: Please don't resort to personal attacks, it isn't nice.
<czajkowski> eh... oh nm
<AlanBell> I won't make the loco portal session live, but will catch up on notes/audio later
<cjohnston> :-(
<daker> cjohnston, when it will start ?
<cjohnston> 20 minutes
<daker> cjohnston, which channel ?
<cjohnston> uh
<cjohnston> bonaire-3
<jcastro> mhall119: can you make sure the charm session is spread to your ISD list or whatever it is?
 * AlanBell felt the move to etherpad lite was skimmed over
<nigelb> AlanBell: That was basically JFDI. Although I wish either you or I were there.
<AlanBell> well ok, but it requires a server somewhere to put it on (current pad server? summit server?)
<AlanBell> plus what happens to the existing content?
<AlanBell> just turn it off?
<nigelb> AlanBell: etherpad content is not really permanent until next uds
<AlanBell> warn everyone at the end of this UDS that it might vanish some point this cycle?
<nigelb> it needs to go into a BP.
<AlanBell> it does, but nobody knows that
<nigelb> Yeah, we'll need to wwarn
<AlanBell> nobody knows we plan to turn it off
<nigelb> AlanBell: want to send a mail to uds-announce?
<AlanBell> or do we plan to keep the existing etherpad server running and do etherpad-lite integration going forward?
<nigelb> that's elmo's decision
<nigelb> He's open to whatever.
<AlanBell> cjohnston: mhall119: what do you think?
<nigelb> AlanBell: I called chris on his phone
<nigelb> I'll probably try again in a bit when he's finished with lunch
<AlanBell> there is no tearing hurry
<AlanBell> I just thought it wasn't examined in enough depth in the session
<cjohnston> AlanBell: etherpad isnt really related to summit per se
<AlanBell> do you think a separate blueprint should be raised for it?
<cjohnston> raised for switching?
<AlanBell> it isn't just switching
<cjohnston> what else is there
<AlanBell> open ID integration
<AlanBell> theme reimplementation
<AlanBell> content migration or not to attempt that
<AlanBell> work items for IS to implement it
<cjohnston> i think that's for you and IS.
<cjohnston> we will need content migration for summit.. other than that, i don't know that summit will need anything
<alourie> hallo
<cjohnston> hi
<mhall119> AlanBell: I don't really have an opinion on how we do etherpad
<AlanBell> err ok
<AlanBell> so should we just leave it as is?
<cjohnston> if lite will fix the connectivity (not go down as much) that would be great
<cjohnston> if we dont have to do SSO twice.. that would be wonderful
<cjohnston> other than that I dont know what needs to be donme
<AlanBell> names populating from SSO would be good
<cjohnston> that would be fine
<AlanBell> should we try to get etherpad-lite packaged and in the repos for deployment?
<cjohnston> i dont know what we will gain by it
<cjohnston> i dont know much of anything about etherpad
<alourie> does someone know whether https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-P/TestingInUbuntu is going to be streamed?
<cjohnston> no sessions are video streams
<cjohnston> streamed
<cjohnston> and social events will not either
<alourie> and audio?
<AlanBell> I think that is a good question alourie
<cjohnston> AlanBell: i highly doubt it
<cjohnston> al	^
<cjohnston> its a social event
<AlanBell> it is 15 lightning talks on automated testing
<cjohnston> its a social event
<cjohnston> pleia2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/885236
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885236 in summit "404 page doesnt exist" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * bkerensa wonders if he does a talk at Yahoo if Canonical might ship some Oneiric CD's (small amount)
 * bkerensa is not keen on giving out burned CD's at Yahoo
<czajkowski> bkerensa: it's a one by one case assessed
<czajkowski> bkerensa: is it a conference?
<bkerensa> Nope
<bkerensa> A Supervisor at Yahoo
<czajkowski> see we have conference packs for unapproved teams
<bkerensa> proposed to Corporate and Product Management for me to speak
<czajkowski> Maybe you can ask and explain what it's about
<bkerensa> so likely they will be hosting a lunch with most of the tech related employees attending
<czajkowski> well usually it's if a canonical corporate person was there they'd bring them along
 * bkerensa will send a e-mail to our local canonical people and ask them to send the request upstream
<czajkowski> bkerensa: can do or ask directly
<pleia2> cjohnston: heh, oh geez, replying now
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Yeah... Well Canonical was not invited even though they were at the release party when it was discussed... It will be community focused to get Yahoo employees using Ubuntu and those who use it joining the LoCo for events and such
<cjohnston> I blame you pleia2
<pleia2> his software is being weird, the tweet link works fine
<czajkowski> bkerensa: well short of inviting someone from the USA office?
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I have no idea who to ask directly? rt@ubuntu.com?
<czajkowski> no info@shipit.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> rt is for IS issues.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Idk I have to ask the Yahoo guy who is on our LoCo but slangasek was at the release party and didnt show any interest for having a canonical employee at such a event
<czajkowski> I cant speak for him sorry.
<pleia2> bkerensa: how many do you need?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well I need to find out how many people will come and make sure Yahoo greenlights it but the employee who is in our LoCo is somewhat senior and said they do talks like this all the time
<bkerensa> I imagine not more then 20
<pleia2> I can ship up 20, just email me your address: lyz@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> you're surrounded by approved locos :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Sure.. Let me wait till I get a date in stone? :)
<pleia2> sure, you know where to find me
 * bkerensa just wanted to make headway before the last minute :P
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> ;p
<jcastro> test
<czajkowski> pong
 * alourie really wants the same shirt jono wore yesterday (that with Community on the back) :-/
<jono> alourie, :-)
<alourie> jono: I like the message :-)
<jono> alourie, :-)
<alourie> jono: I hope there's more than one of those ... ;-)
<jono> alourie, they are for the track leads - so I have them
<jono> I might give some out though
<czajkowski> I think what would be great would be track lead t-shirt colours that match the colours on the timetable
<Pendulum> czajkowski: +1
<czajkowski> so I can see orange = community
<czajkowski> REd =
<czajkowski> blue =
<alourie> jono: oh? does bribe work?
<czajkowski> would make spotting the leader for the area
<alourie> czajkowski: that's a cool ide
<Pendulum> alourie: you have to build the best pillow tower
<alourie> a
<alourie> Pendulum: hm
<jono> Pendulum, LOL
<alourie> a pillow towers contest?
<jono> alourie, well, you have to be a Medium, as I only have them in one size
<czajkowski> in the leadership session
<czajkowski> it's interesting
<alourie> jono: I think I fit
<jono> alourie, let me see what I can do
<alourie> :-)
<jono> alourie, mail me your address :-)
<alourie> great
<alourie> jono: you mean a physical, real one?
 * alourie makes himself Medium
<doctormo-other> jono: I read that as: you have to be a medium i.e listening to spirits.
<alourie> doctormo-other: :-D
<alourie> me and spirits go along, so I don't think it would be a problem
<jono> doctormo-other, LOL
<doctormo-other> I'm really excited to get young Violet into her Ubuntu onesie, take some photos.
<doctormo-other> I'm I turning into one of those too proud fathers? ;-)
<jono> doctormo-other, that's so awesome
<jono> youngest Ubuntu user
<jono> :-)
<jono> doctormo-other, we miss you here, pal
<Pendulum> doctormo-other: so next year she'll be at UDS then?
<alourie> doctormo-other: how old is she?
<alourie> jono: mail sent
<cjohnston> she's be sponsored Pendulum..
<doctormo-other> alourie: 21 days!
<Pendulum> cjohnston: for her cuteness?
<cjohnston> sure
<alourie> doctormo-other: ah...this is cute
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: She'd be free to ride on a plane for next UDS :-P
<alourie> doctormo-other: you still count in days :-)
<doctormo-other> Tired though...
<cjohnston> .14
<alourie> and proud fathers is nothing to be ashamed of
 * alourie is prepping Ethan for the Ubuntu stuff
<alourie> he's young but promising
<Pendulum> doctormo-other: see, she provides your own UDS simulation experience with the exhaustion ;-)
<alourie> well, it's too late
<doctormo-other> http://doctormo.org/2011/11/02/ubutu-onesie/ <- see photo
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-03
<czajkowski> nn folks
<jussi> czajkowski: when you wake up, one thing I just noticed about the loco directory. I was trying to find a loco that included boston, but when I searched for boston, only a few venues came up, not any locos. that could probably work better.
<AlanBell> http://www.cabinetoffice.gov.uk/resource-library/open-source-procurement-toolkit UK government talks about open source and Ubuntu gets a mention alongside RedHat in the Open Source Options document
<jussi> AlanBell: epically awesome!
<AlanBell> only took 2 years of lobbying to get that :)
<czajkowski> jussi: all LD dev stuff is cjohnston or mhall119
<jussi> czajkowski: ok. mhall119 cjohnston ^^^ :D
<jussi> oh, and good morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> jussi: morning
<czajkowski> boston is the Ma team though so not sure what else you're looking for
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, I figured that. but Im after that the ma team comes up when I serarch for boston.
<jussi> (it doesnt currently)
<nigelb_> jussi: could you file a bug please?
<jussi> nigelb_: of course. where?
<czajkowski> jussi: on the ld
<czajkowski> the footer says file a bug
<jussi> oh :)
<nigelb_> jussi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<jussi> nigelb: bug 885631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885631 in loco-directory "Loco directory search does not show up loco when searching fro large/capital city. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885631
<nigelb> jussi: Thanks :)
<nigelb> jussi: So, right now its only a text search. That's why it doesn't work so well.
<jussi> nigelb: yeah, I figured. now go fixor it! :D
<nigelb> heh
 * jussi hugs nigelb
<nigelb> I've been careful to take up only things that I can finish this cycle :D
<nigelb> Like, getting moe developers involved.
<nigelb> jussi: Join us to fix it!
<nigelb> :D
<jussi> actually, nigelb, I didnt hug you at UDS. this is a large issue that needs rectifying!
<nigelb> jussi: haha
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<AlanBell> we need to fix search on summit
<nigelb> There's either a bug or a work item for that.
<nigelb> If it isn't, its on my list anyway.
<AlanBell> the flat list of sessions should do it
<nigelb> yeah, like what tumbleweed has
<AlanBell> right now I am opening ical feeds in gedit and searching there
<nigelb> Nice hack ;)
<AlanBell> ctrl+f on the schedule page is useless
<nigelb> Totally.
<doctormo-other> txwikinger: Because Florida is one of the worst places I've ever visited, only better than Dallas.
<txwikinger> doctormo-other: I was at UDS in Dallas
<txwikinger> We met there
<doctormo-other> yes
<txwikinger> I used to live in Dallas
<doctormo-other> Now mind you it wasn't the people, it was the paratide that really got on my nerves.
<txwikinger> paratide?
<txwikinger> Well.. Dallas is a special town
<txwikinger> They should have gone to a hotel in the suburbs
<txwikinger> Nobody wants to be around the placce UDS was
<doctormo-other> apartheid*
<txwikinger> We should have a UDS in Toronto
<doctormo-other> txwikinger: We should have UDS in England, we've never had it there ;-)
<AlanBell> won't happen :(
<Daviey> doctormo-other: lets have it at my house.
<doctormo-other> I still can't connect to these audio thigns, what are they supposed to play in?
<AlanBell> doctormo-other: vlc or totem
<doctormo-other> totem is a no go, nothing plays fromt he m3u file
<Daviey> doctormo-other: fwiw, the very first UDS was in England.. :)
<Daviey> Although, not sure it was called UDS then :(
<doctormo-other> Daviey: doesn't count, I wasn't invited.
<nigelb> Daviey: UDS at your house? I'm in!
<Daviey> groovy.
<txwikinger> Daviey: No sure I am reay to go back to UK though ;P
<Daviey> me neither, it's nice and warm here.
<txwikinger> ha.. I am waiting for the snow
 * txwikinger loves winter with snow
 * txwikinger shouldn't forget his dentist appointment today over all the UDS stuff
<txwikinger> Is it only me, or are there far fewer interesting sessions this year?
<popey> its lts
<popey> there are far fewer interesting things happening
<popey> bugfix and polish is the order of the day
<doctormo-other> txwikinger: Compared to when? I think the most interesting one was UDS Boston, because I was the most ignorant then.
<AlanBell> may you live in interesting times
<popey> i need more stickers for my laptop
<popey> decided to cover it
<doctormo-other> popey: What kind would you like?
<txwikinger> Well I was only at the one  at Dallas, and I could hardly get some breath there
<txwikinger> the one afte that was good also, I got up every morning at 4am not to miss anything
<txwikinger> popey: I have no problems with bugfixes and polish.. however, some things are not as easy to attend when remote
<doctormo-other> txwikinger: The dinners are really hard to attend remotely.
<txwikinger> doctormo-other: indeed
<cjohnston> AlanBell: could the 'legacy' pad be kept for a while after the switch
<AlanBell> yeah, probably
<doctormo-other> popey: Grab a Vancouver Ubuntu sticker, oh wait, not at UDS right. :-(
<AlanBell> cjohnston: ideally we would iterate through all the created pages, scoop up the text and chuck it into the etherpad lite server, but I don't want to set that as an expectation just yet
<AlanBell> if people are pleasantly surprised we kept all their data then that is perfect
<cjohnston> right.. and im asking for worst case
<AlanBell> yeah, we can definitely keep the current pad server kicking about for as long as we want
<AlanBell> but it might have to move off the pad.ubuntu.com URL to oldpad.ubuntu.com or something
<AlanBell> and we won't be putting anything into production before the end of this year
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot2> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<cjohnston> massive !fail
<AlanBell> what is?
<nigelb> cjohnston: You are welcome to do the mgiration.
<cjohnston> not moving sooner
<nigelb> cjohnston: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<nigelb> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<nigelb> Really? :D
<AlanBell> actually, we should do it this evening to be ready for friday sessions nigelb
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> but the next <2 months
<AlanBell> to production?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> jcastro: if you see dpm please send him to bonaire-4
<AlanBell> is there some time pressure we don't know about?
<cjohnston> yes.. not doing crap the week before uds
<AlanBell> I have *no* intention of doing crap in the week before UDS
<nigelb> cjohnston: I can guarantee you something,
<nigelb> Its not happening at least in the next 4 months.
<cjohnston> that it will be done in the middle of the next uds
<AlanBell> I am thinking of doing the SSO before christmas, then deploying in january
<cjohnston> by sso what do you mean
<AlanBell> if we deploy to production before the SSO is done then that would be silly
<AlanBell> login.ubuntu.com integration with node.js
<cjohnston> is that not done already?
<AlanBell> so the pad knows who you are, and requires login to edit and presents read only to unauthed users
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> and we don't fancy doing it on the java based etherpad
<nigelb> +1
<cjohnston> k
<AlanBell> at the moment there is an ugly hack with an apache reverse proxy in front of the etherpad server, and you need SSO to get the proxy to happen
<AlanBell> etherpad doesn't know who you are at all, so we can't kick out anyone being disruptive
<AlanBell> it is security theatre at the moment
<popey> jcastro: can I do a lightning talk tomorrow pls?
<nigelb> popey: be there after lunch in the queue.
<nigelb> That's it.
<nigelb> First come, first serve
<doctormo-other> pleia2: *hug* thanks for mentioning deviantArt
<pleia2> doctormo-other: of course :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: PM?
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> popey: bkerensa: o/
<bkerensa> ?
<popey> hello
<AlanBell> I gave popey a link to the draft post
<AlanBell> popey: I suggested also linking to the canonical blog white paper article
<popey> also worth pointing out the guy who maintains the installer for Ubuntu (Colin Watson) believes there is no malicious intent from HP (or other vendors) which is implied by the article.
<popey> More likely it's just a bug in the Ubuntu installer
<popey> and the absolutely best thing that could be done is file a bug about the issue
<AlanBell> has that been done bkerensa?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Idk... Allison Randal (Canonical) is helping the person via ML last time I checked
<bkerensa> posted
 * bkerensa has to do a conference call to L.A. ttyl
<AlanBell> great
<bkerensa> OMG
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> epic echo
<czajkowski> what is scott richies irc nick
<cjohnston> YokoZar
<czajkowski> cjohnston: thanks
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: It's taking forever to download some test data for the loco directory, do you have any advice?
<AlanBell> put the kettle on?
<AlanBell> it does take ages
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: Nah i decided to hack commands/import-live-data.py and disable a few of the big ones, like users and comments.
<AlanBell> good thinking
<AlanBell> what are comments?
<doctormo-other> No idea, even if they're empty I don't need them ;-)
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: How are you today?
<AlanBell> good thanks
<doctormo-other> OK so semi-data isn't useful, which is annoying.
<doctormo-other> And the data from live is too big to be useful.
<doctormo-other> AlanBell, cjohnston: optional banner art for loco team pages: http://imagebin.org/182343
<AlanBell> interesting stuff :)
<doctormo-other> Turn your loco page into your home page! read the brain wave.
<AlanBell> would that stay there for all things within the loco?
<AlanBell> so if you are on an event or whatever
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1373/detail/ for example
<AlanBell> not sure the banner should be between main nav and subnav, but that isn't essential to the concept
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: On my example code, it's only on the team_detail page, but it's intergrated into the theme so any page could switch it on.
<AlanBell> that kind of thing might help it feel more like a microsite for the loco
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: You're not attending your own event?
<AlanBell> nah, far too far for me
<AlanBell> I am running the Happy Hour series, not going to every one of them :)
<doctormo-other> But yes that looks like just the kind of page to put this on.
<AlanBell> a fairly recent change I made was on the event page the first option on the subnav now goes back to the ubuntu-uk team_details page
<AlanBell> rather than to the somewhat offputting global events list http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<doctormo-other> Good change!
<AlanBell> I see very little value in the global list of events and meetings tbh
<doctormo-other> That's a programmers design: list all
<doctormo-other> Well if I can get two loco directory devels to thumbs up the concept, I'll finish the coding.
<mhall119> doctormo-other: I like the idea, but agree with AlanBell that it looks odd sitting between the main nav and sub nav
<mhall119> also, we'll have to make sure that the image adheres to certain width and height restrictions
<mhall119> and I assume that we're going to allow teams to upload the picture, rather than having it hosted elsewhere, so I'll need to check with IS and make sure we've got a place on the filesystem to store them
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-04
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: i normally do one every other week or so, and just keep a master copy of the DB.. for a while I had a cron setup to do it in the middle of the night every other day
<czajkowski> just went up up a helium balloon
<mhall119> czajkowski: sounds fun
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> morning
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello
<cjohnston> uggh
<czajkowski> cjohnston: why ugh
<Pendulum> cjohnston: too early?
<cjohnston> yes
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> does anyone know where marks keynote video is ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bOwyGYTMv8
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks
<czajkowski> pleia2: fridge down for you ?
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, it's down (again)
<pleia2> fridge hasn't been very reliable these past few months :(
<czajkowski> :/
<pleia2> I'll touch base with akgraner to see if there is someone we can talk to about it today
<czajkowski> pleia2: you rock
<dholbach> bah, fridge is ")&$/"$&$"&
<mhall119> fridge is perl?
<pleia2> wordpress
<pleia2> oh, haha
<mhall119> :)
<pleia2> a little slow this morning :)
<nigelb> mhall119: that was a good one ;)
<mhall119> I'll forgive you, it's the Friday of UDS
<nigelb> Probably valid perl as well.
<czajkowski> Fridge is special
<nigelb> Fridge is AWESOME.
 * mhall119 kicks nigelb 
<czajkowski> A) fridge is not
<czajkowski> B) no more awesome words lots more other wowrds in the english lanauge
<czajkowski> c)
<czajkowski> Friddge is not AWESOME
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> hello friday
<cjohnston> im confused
<mhall119> czajkowski: AMAZING!
<czajkowski> that'll do
<czajkowski> but not for fridge
<cjohnston> fridge should be back
<jussi> Right, of to take my lovely wife on a date (DInner and a movie). Ill see all you peoples later :)
<czajkowski> jussi: have fun
<jussi> czajkowski: Ill try. We are going to see Tintin in 3d :)
<nigelb> damn
<nigelb> I want to see that
<nigelb> Its releasing next week here :(
<akgraner> pleia2, I talked to elmo - I'm filing a new bug - will CC editors list - he looked at the site and told me they needed to do some apache tweaking, memory increase etc
<akgraner> he said he would personally make sure it gets looked at
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you :)
<akgraner> you're welcome :-)  I'll stay on top of that
<nigelb> why did I agree to this etherpad thing again.
<nigelb> My inbox is such a disaster.
<pleia2> nigelb: at least you agreed to it, I just got added :P
<nigelb> pleia2: :D
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> http://www.projetofedora.org/node/384  nice to see this on the fedora pages
<doctormo-other> nigelb: Ooh, Tin Tin, looking forward to that myself.
<nigelb> doctormo-other: :)
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<nigelb> I was just getting to the etherpad members :)
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo-other> popey: Who's invited to the trumblr alpha? I'm curious about how it works.
<popey> anyone really
<popey> but I dont want to go nuts with lots of users because its only a small vps that the traffic runs over
<nigelb> popey: Can I have an invite? :)
<popey> doctormo-other: we have #trublr
<cjohnston> Ask jcastro! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yonnMbAhDlk
<AlanBell> what is trublr?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ask popey
<cjohnston> its a easy way to remote in to someones computer to help them
<cjohnston> TRoUBLeshooteR
<popey> AlanBell: see #trublr :D
<AlanBell> nice
<Pici> I thought it was a tumblr clone at first.
<nigelb> heh dholbach has an action item which says remove traces of "mentoring program" from wiki.
<nigelb> Makes me rephrase it hilariously as "remove evidence of mentoring program from wiki" :P
<dholbach> nigelb, that works as well ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> nigelb: the first rule of mentoring program is...
<nigelb> mhall119: HAHAHAHAHA. dholbach: ^
<dholbach> :-)
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> ▜▘▙ ▌▛▀▖▞▀▖▌ ▌  ▞▀▖      ▐   ▌                ▛▀▖▞▀▖▞▀▖ ▙ ▌   ▗▀▖   ▜▜      ▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▐ ▌▌▌▙▄▘▌ ▌▝▞   ▚▄ ▞▀▖▛▀▖▜▀  ▌  ▝▀▖▌ ▌▙▀▖▝▀▖  ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌   ▌▌▌▝▀▖▐  ▝▀▖▐▐ ▞▀▖  ▚▄
<czajkowski> ▐ ▌▝▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▝▖▗▖▖ ▌▛▀ ▌ ▌▐ ▖ ▌  ▞▀▌▌ ▌▌  ▞▀▌▗▖▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▖ ▌▝▌▞▀▌▜▀ ▞▀▌▐▐ ▌ ▌  ▖ ▌
<czajkowski> ▀▘▘ ▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▘ ▘▝▘▝▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀  ▀▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▘  ▝▀▘▝▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▝▀  ▘ ▘▝▀▘▐  ▝▀▘ ▘▘▝▀▀▀▀▝▀
<czajkowski>    ▌  ▞▀▖      ▞▀▖▞▀▖▌ ▌   ▖       ▙ ▌           ▞▀▖      ▐   ▀▛▘▌  ▗
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▛▀▖▙▄▌▌ ▌▞▀▌▌▞▌▚▄▌▚▄▌  ▗▖▛▀▖▞▀▌ ▌▌▌▞▀▖▌  ▌▞▀▘ ▚▄ ▞▀▖▛▀▖▜▀   ▌ ▛▀▖▄ ▛▀▖▞▀▌▌ ▌
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▚▄▌▛ ▌▖ ▌  ▌▗▖ ▌▙▄▘▚▄▌ ▌▝▌▛▀ ▐▐▐ ▝▀▖ ▖ ▌▛▀ ▌ ▌▐ ▖  ▌ ▌ ▌▐ ▌ ▌▚▄▌▚▄▌
<czajkowski> ▝▀▘▀▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘▗▄▘▝▀ ▝▀▀▀▀▘▝▘▄▘▌  ▗▄▘ ▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▘▘ ▀▀  ▝▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀   ▘ ▘ ▘▀▘▘ ▘▗▄▘▗▄▘
<czajkowski>     ▌  ▗                    ▌        ▌  ▜    ▐  ▐         ▗       ▜
<czajkowski> ▞▀▘ ▛▀▖▄ ▛▀▖ ▞▀▖▞▀▖▙▀▖▞▀▖ ▞▀▌▞▀▖▝▀▖▞▀▌  ▐ ▞▀▖▜▀ ▜▀ ▞▀▖▙▀▖ ▄ ▙▀▖▞▀▖▐ ▞▀▖▞▀▌▞▀▘
<czajkowski> ▝▀▖ ▌ ▌▐ ▌ ▌ ▌ ▖▌ ▌▌  ▛▀  ▌ ▌▛▀ ▞▀▌▌ ▌▗▖▐ ▛▀ ▐ ▖▐ ▖▛▀ ▌   ▐ ▌  ▌ ▖▐ ▌ ▌▚▄▌▝▀▖
<czajkowski> ▀▀  ▀▀ ▀▘▘ ▘ ▝▀ ▝▀ ▘  ▝▀▘ ▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▀  ▀ ▝▀▘▘   ▀▘▘  ▝▀  ▘▝▀ ▗▄▘▀▀
<czajkowski>        ▗▜      ▌            ▐  ▌               ▌  ▜ ▗      ▌  ▐      ▜        ▗
<czajkowski> ▛▚▀▖▝▀▖▄▐  ▛▚▀▖▛▀▖▞▀▖▚▗▘ ▞▀▖▜▀ ▛▀▖▞▀▖▙▀▖ ▛▀▖▌ ▌▛▀▖▐ ▄ ▞▀▖  ▛▀▖▜▀ ▛▚▀▖▐  ▙▀▖▞▀▖▄
<czajkowski> ▌▐ ▌▞▀▌▐▐  ▌▐ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▗▚  ▌ ▌▐ ▖▌ ▌▛▀ ▌   ▙▄▘▌ ▌▌ ▌▐ ▐ ▌ ▖  ▌ ▌▐ ▖▌▐ ▌▐  ▌  ▛▀ ▐
<czajkowski> ▘▝ ▘▝▀▘▀▘▘ ▘▝ ▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▘ ▘ ▝▀  ▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘▘   ▌  ▝▀▘▀▀  ▘▀▘▝▀▀▀▀▘ ▘ ▀ ▘▝ ▘ ▘ ▘  ▝▀▘▀▘
<czajkowski>   ▌           ▌                    ▌                          ▌   ▐    ▗
<czajkowski> ▞▀▌▌ ▌ ▞▀▘▛▚▀▖▛▀▖▛▀▖▝▀▖▞▀▘▞▀▘▌  ▌▞▀▌ ▞▀▘▞▀▖▌ ▌▙▀▖▞▀▖▞▀▖ ▞▀▘▞▀▘▛▀▖ ▜▀   ▄ ▞▀▖ ▚▗▘
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▚▄▌ ▝▀▖▌▐ ▌▌ ▌▙▄▘▞▀▌▝▀▖▝▀▖▐▐▐ ▌ ▌ ▝▀▖▌ ▌▌ ▌▌  ▌ ▖▛▀  ▝▀▖▝▀▖▌ ▌ ▐ ▖▗▖▐ ▛▀  ▗▚
<czajkowski> ▝▀▘▗▄▘ ▀▀ ▘▝ ▘▀▀ ▌  ▝▀▘▀▀ ▀▀  ▘▘ ▝▀▘ ▀▀ ▝▀ ▝▀▘▘  ▝▀ ▝▀▘ ▀▀ ▀▀ ▘ ▘  ▀ ▝▘▀▘▝▀▘ ▘ ▘
<czajkowski> ▗▐   ▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▀▖▞▀▖ ▜▘▙ ▌▛▀▖▞▀▖▌ ▌  ▞▀▖      ▐   ▌                ▛▀▖▞▀▖▞▀▖ ▙ ▌
<czajkowski> ▄▜▀  ▙▄▌▌ ▌▌▄▖▚▄  ▐ ▌▌▌▙▄▘▌ ▌▝▞   ▚▄ ▞▀▖▛▀▖▜▀  ▌  ▝▀▖▌ ▌▙▀▖▝▀▖  ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌   ▌▌▌▝▀▖
<czajkowski> ▐▐ ▖ ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▖ ▌ ▐ ▌▝▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▝▖▗▖▖ ▌▛▀ ▌ ▌▐ ▖ ▌  ▞▀▌▌ ▌▌  ▞▀▌▗▖▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▖ ▌▝▌▞▀▌
<czajkowski> ▀▘▀  ▘ ▘▝▀ ▝▀ ▝▀  ▀▘▘ ▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▘ ▘▝▘▝▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀  ▀▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▘  ▝▀▘▝▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▝▀  ▘ ▘▝▀▘
<czajkowski> ▗▀▖   ▜▜      ▞▀▖   ▌  ▞▀▖      ▞▀▖▞▀▖▌ ▌   ▖       ▙ ▌           ▞▀▖      ▐
<czajkowski> ▐  ▝▀▖▐▐ ▞▀▖  ▚▄ ▌ ▌▛▀▖▙▄▌▌ ▌▞▀▌▌▞▌▚▄▌▚▄▌  ▗▖▛▀▖▞▀▌ ▌▌▌▞▀▖▌  ▌▞▀▘ ▚▄ ▞▀▖▛▀▖▜▀
<czajkowski> ▜▀ ▞▀▌▐▐ ▌ ▌  ▖ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▚▄▌▛ ▌▖ ▌  ▌▗▖ ▌▙▄▘▚▄▌ ▌▝▌▛▀ ▐▐▐ ▝▀▖ ▖ ▌▛▀ ▌ ▌▐ ▖
<czajkowski> ▐  ▝▀▘ ▘▘▝▀▀▀▀▝▀ ▝▀▘▀▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘▗▄▘▝▀ ▝▀▀▀▀▘▝▘▄▘▌  ▗▄▘ ▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▘▘ ▀▀  ▝▀ ▝▀▘▘ ▘ ▀
<czajkowski>  ▀▛▘▌  ▗              ▌  ▗                    ▌        ▌  ▜    ▐  ▐         ▗
<czajkowski>   ▌ ▛▀▖▄ ▛▀▖▞▀▌▌ ▌▞▀▘ ▛▀▖▄ ▛▀▖ ▞▀▖▞▀▖▙▀▖▞▀▖ ▞▀▌▞▀▖▝▀▖▞▀▌  ▐ ▞▀▖▜▀ ▜▀ ▞▀▖▙▀▖ ▄
<czajkowski>   ▌ ▌ ▌▐ ▌ ▌▚▄▌▚▄▌▝▀▖ ▌ ▌▐ ▌ ▌ ▌ ▖▌ ▌▌  ▛▀  ▌ ▌▛▀ ▞▀▌▌ ▌▗▖▐ ▛▀ ▐ ▖▐ ▖▛▀ ▌   ▐
<czajkowski>   ▘ ▘ ▘▀▘▘ ▘▗▄▘▗▄▘▀▀  ▀▀ ▀▘▘ ▘ ▝▀ ▝▀ ▘  ▝▀▘ ▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▀▘▝▘ ▘▝▀▘ ▀  ▀ ▝▀▘▘   ▀▘
<czajkowski>       ▜                  ▗▜      ▌            ▐  ▌               ▌  ▜ ▗      ▌
<czajkowski> ▙▀▖▞▀▖▐ ▞▀▖▞▀▌▞▀▘ ▛▚▀▖▝▀▖▄▐  ▛▚▀▖▛▀▖▞▀▖▚▗▘ ▞▀▖▜▀ ▛▀▖▞▀▖▙▀▖ ▛▀▖▌ ▌▛▀▖▐ ▄ ▞▀▖  ▛▀▖
<czajkowski> ▌  ▌ ▖▐ ▌ ▌▚▄▌▝▀▖ ▌▐ ▌▞▀▌▐▐  ▌▐ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▗▚  ▌ ▌▐ ▖▌ ▌▛▀ ▌   ▙▄▘▌ ▌▌ ▌▐ ▐ ▌ ▖  ▌ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘  ▝▀  ▘▝▀ ▗▄▘▀▀  ▘▝ ▘▝▀▘▀▘▘ ▘▝ ▘▀▀ ▝▀ ▘ ▘ ▝▀  ▀ ▘ ▘▝▀▘▘   ▌  ▝▀▘▀▀  ▘▀▘▝▀▀▀▀▘ ▘
<czajkowski> ▐      ▜        ▗   ▌           ▌                    ▌
<czajkowski> ▜▀ ▛▚▀▖▐  ▙▀▖▞▀▖▄ ▞▀▌▌ ▌ ▞▀▘▛▚▀▖▛▀▖▛▀▖▝▀▖▞▀▘▞▀▘▌  ▌▞▀▌ ▞▀▘▞▀▖▌ ▌▙▀▖▞▀▖▞▀▖ ▞▀▘▞▀▘
<czajkowski> ▐ ▖▌▐ ▌▐  ▌  ▛▀ ▐ ▌ ▌▚▄▌ ▝▀▖▌▐ ▌▌ ▌▙▄▘▞▀▌▝▀▖▝▀▖▐▐▐ ▌ ▌ ▝▀▖▌ ▌▌ ▌▌  ▌ ▖▛▀  ▝▀▖▝▀▖
<czajkowski>  ▀ ▘▝ ▘ ▘ ▘  ▝▀▘▀▘▝▀▘▗▄▘ ▀▀ ▘▝ ▘▀▀ ▌  ▝▀▘▀▀ ▀▀  ▘▘ ▝▀▘ ▀▀ ▝▀ ▝▀▘▘  ▝▀ ▝▀▘ ▀▀ ▀▀
<czajkowski> ▌   ▐    ▗        ▗▐
<czajkowski> ▛▀▖ ▜▀   ▄ ▞▀▖ ▚▗▘▄▜▀
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌ ▐ ▖▗▖▐ ▛▀  ▗▚ ▐▐ ▖
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘  ▀ ▝▘▀▘▝▀▘ ▘ ▘▀▘▀
<czajkowski> oops
<nigelb> ...
<nigelb> what the....
<mhall119> good lord czajkowski
<czajkowski> toilet messed up
<czajkowski> oops
<alourie> wow...if I move away from the monitor, I kinda can read it...
<popey> oh
<popey> dear
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> didnt mean to do it
<czajkowski> anyways moving on
<czajkowski>  /clear folks
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> I have beer and curry
<AlanBell> with a fresh Bonbay Torpedo chillii nigelb :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: mouthwatery!
<AlanBell> picked this afternoon
<AlanBell> I am a bit frightened of the Naga
<czajkowski> ok me and 2 others in this session
<czajkowski> remind me again how it came up on monday
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Is it true its possible to upgrade to 12.04 right now?
<bkerensa> even though Alpha isnt available yet
<nigelb> bkerensa: yup
<bkerensa> nigelb: What command do I run from Terminal to do this ;)
<nigelb> Don't remember :(
<nigelb> dist-upgrade?
<bkerensa> That is one command and I tried it but not saying anything is available
<bkerensa> maybe I need a special flag
<popey> bkerensa: i would not recommend it
<popey> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<popey> or
<popey> gksudo update-manager -d
<bkerensa> popey: I keep all my data in the cloud so worse that can happen is I just pop in a USB with 11.10 and do a reinstall ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: NOT A SUMMIT BUG :D
<AlanBell> bkerensa: I have a VM upgraded
<AlanBell> just replaced oniric with precise in the sources.list
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I tried the command popey suggested and it worked initially but when it tried to pull all the new packages some of the repo links were failing.... Im gonna grab daily build ISO
<AlanBell> don't think there is one yet
<AlanBell> tell me if you find one
 * bkerensa needs some Precise in his desktop :P
<bkerensa> AlanBell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<bkerensa> :D
<AlanBell> oh, cool :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: How is your VM running with it? Any issues so far :P
<AlanBell> just like oniric last time I updated
<nigelb> AlanBell: after uds should be "interesting"
<AlanBell> yes
<nigelb> when people have more time and patience to break things :)
<bkerensa> Well luckily installs dont take long for me so if they break things I can just backoff to 11.10 and then sync my data back to my desktop from box.net
<cjohnston> jcastro: i created an email so that you didn't get flooded
 * alourie watching akgraner with pete graner interview
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-05
<czajkowski> morning
<Pendulum> morning
<czajkowski> Pendulum: mmorning
<czajkowski> am starving
<Pendulum> czajkowski: are you ready for food? because I can be ready in about 5 minutes
<czajkowski> sounds like a plan
<czajkowski> chilling at the halls
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> o/
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/426006  UDS-P photos are up
<duanedesign> awesome
<duanedesign> thanks czajkowski
<duanedesign> you got some really nice pictures.
<czajkowski> thank you
<pleia2> czajkowski: mind if I take one for a blog post (w/ attribution :))
 * pleia2 hangs out at orlando airport
<pleia2> having mhall119's blog posts x-post to the cloud blog on planet is fantastically confusing :)
<mhall119> pleia2: I know, I need to get the cloud planet only fetching my posts tagged as "cloud" :(
<mhall119> but I doubt anybody is around to do that today
<pleia2> hehe, no, I suspect not
<pleia2> have a nice bbq!
<duanedesign> pleia2: made it home yet?
<pleia2> duanedesign: nope, in the orlando airport now, my flight boards in about an hour
<pleia2> duanedesign: you?
<duanedesign> pleia2: aha. Have a safe trip home
<pleia2> thanks :)
<duanedesign> pleia2: i snuck home last night :)
<pleia2> ah, sneaky indeed!
<duanedesign> pleia2: it was great to finally meet you, in person.
<duanedesign> i think i managed to only get a minor case of ubuflu
<czajkowski> pleia2: help yourself
<pleia2> czajkowski: great, thanks!
<pleia2> duanedesign: yeah! very nice to meet you
<czajkowski> pleia2: np nice one of you me and also you me and ducky
<pleia2> I feel ok so far
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, that's the one I'm grabbing :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: is the lush shop there
<duanedesign> czajkowski: and  it was great to see you again
<pleia2> czajkowski: I wasn't paying attention :\
<duanedesign> hope to see you all again soon
<czajkowski> duanedesign: yup it was
<czajkowski> pleia2: how long does it take to get through security b?
<duanedesign> not sure how it is today but it was pretty quick for me yesterday
<pleia2> czajkowski: 20-25 minutes, which is longer than I'm used to
<pleia2> this airport can be a zoo at times
<duanedesign> pleia2: once I got back to tulsa it was like a ghost town after visiting Dallas and Orlando airport :)
<pleia2> duanedesign: haha, I bet
<pleia2> I'm flying back into Oakland at 10PM so it'll be dead there
<duanedesign> weird my flights from dallas to tulsa have wifi. the longer flights from dallas to orlando never do
<duanedesign> the wifi is nice but the flight is 35 minutes
<pleia2> my orlando to phoenix one does, phoenix to oakland doesn't (but I got upgraded on that flight, so it's ok :))
<duanedesign> :P
<pleia2> hah, yeah
<duanedesign> sweet
<duanedesign> i was jealous, ted was on my flight and he went first class
<pleia2> no one pays for upgrades on phoenix to california because it's such a short flight, I always get upgraded on those
<pleia2> haha
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> i had never talked with Ted before very nice guy
<czajkowski> pleia2: nods ok
<czajkowski> pleia2: good to know
<pleia2> duanedesign: gould? yeah he's super friendly
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> my list of ubuntu friends i need to meet in person is getting shoter
<duanedesign> nigelb is still in my crosshairs :)
<pleia2> hehe
<mhall119> mine too, but for unrelated reasons
<pleia2> I got to meet him in budapest, he's great
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> i heard rumors the next uds might be in the US again
<mhall119> there's a lot of rumors going around, nothing is being confirmed though
<pleia2> yeah, that's what I heard too
<mhall119> probably that means a location hasn't been picked yet
<pleia2> well, if it's in SF we will have the ubuntu women dinner on my roof :)
<pleia2> no fire pit, but there is a grill!
<duanedesign> i heard an even more unsubstantiated rumor it might be on San Francisco
<duanedesign> oop
<duanedesign> i guess ou heard the same
<duanedesign> cool
 * duanedesign wants to go to SF
<czajkowski> pleia2: if so can we hide the cats....
<pleia2> czajkowski: no need to go into my condo except to use the bathroom :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: good :)
<pangolin> I suppose eating the cats is out of the question?
<duanedesign> my cats have not left my side since i got back
<pleia2> pangolin!
<pangolin> :)
<duanedesign> while i was gone the cats knocked the router off the table. i think they saw their chance to get revenge on the thing that takes so much of my attention away from them
<pangolin> if the next UDS is in SF I will be happy for the California LoCo but disappointed I can't attend and meet pleia2 in RL. I hear RL hugs are better.
<bkerensa> Anyone know what package handles system wide proxy settings on 11.10?
<pangolin> AskJorge!
<pangolin> my new default answer to everything
<doctormo-other> pangolin: The next UDS will be in Europe.
<jcastro> I heard san francisco
<czajkowski> jcastro: hi
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/426006
<jcastro> ooh looking
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-06
<cjohnston> wow.. check out Bilal messing with jcastro: bug #886332
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886332 in summit/trunk "askjorge.info not sending email." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/886332
<czajkowski> UDS-P Day 5 Wrap up http://j.mp/vtEPf1
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<czajkowski> lo
<nigelb> czajkowski: Back home?
<cjohnston> she is still invading my state for a while
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> mhall119: BBQ  ib the cloud? :)
<nigelb> :D
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah
<mhall119> more like smoke though
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> must be synced with u1.
<cjohnston> 2/3
<cjohnston> uggh
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> felt my first earthquake today :)
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> very small but noteworthy because Oklahoma never has earthquakes
<alourie> akgraner:  ping
<bkerensa> alourie: I think she is sleeping likely
<bkerensa> :P
<alourie> bkerensa: yea, I get that
<alourie> she'll get back when she's awake :-)
<Pendulum> morning
<ejat> morning ...
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> alourie, pong
<alourie> akgraner: hey, were there any notes from accomplishment session? I'd like to know how it went
<alourie> thanks
<pleia2> alourie: accomplishment?
<alourie> pleia2: yea, I've read yours :-)
<pleia2> alourie: the notes I liked are the etherpad ones :)
<alourie> and I wanted to see if there were anyones else's ...
<pleia2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-p/community-p-ubuntu-accomplishments-and-trophies
<alourie> pleia2: I got them on your blog? I  guess
<alourie> or twitter
<pleia2> ^^ notes from the session, not from me
<alourie> ah
<alourie> so these are THE notes :-)
<pleia2> yep
<alourie> great
<alourie> thanks
<pleia2> sure
<bkerensa> ZNC + Prowl Module for the win.... :) I don't have to be on IRC much anymore :P
<alourie> jcastro: askjorge is hilarious :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-29
<doctormon> Does anyone have a list of irc channels to be used this week?
<nigelb> it's on summit.
<nigelb> Plus, there was a blogpost
<nigelb> doctormon: http://ubottu.com/ircc/2012/10/28/rock-on-with-uds-raring-ringtail/
<doctormon> nigelb: Thanks, I'm just ditzy; the info could have been seen before.
<nigelb> No problems :)
<doctormon> Are you there nigelb?
<nigelb> doctormon: Nope. I *may* participate remotely, but unlikely. I'm supposed to be working exactly the hours of UDS.
<doctormon> nigelb: Maybe I'll get to see you at UDS+India ;-)
<nigelb> Heh
<doctormon> nigelb: What time actually is it there?
<nigelb> doctormon: 1030
<nigelb> I've been up since 5 :)
<doctormon> nigelb: It's 1am here and I just got up :-)
<doctormon> Oh and there's a fierce wind outside, I think it might be that tail of the hurracane
<nigelb> doctormon: How's violet doing? :)
<nigelb> *Violet
<doctormon> nigelb: Oh really well, recovering from her lead and had her 1st birthday two weeks ago.
<nigelb> Wow 1st birthday! I can't believe it's been so long :)
<doctormon> nigelb: I know right! The first two images here were the birthday card I made for her: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/gallery/31726185
<nigelb> doctormon: did you draw that? That's totally cute :)
<doctormon> Yeah, I practiced the style with this image: http://fav.me/d5hfsg9 and then drew the two images over a week.
<nigelb> Nice!
<doctormon> nigelb: btw, do you know whyuds is only 4 days long?
<nigelb> doctormon: Because there's apparently only enough content for 4 days. At Oakland apparently the last day was very empty.
<nigelb> Makes sense for most people because now it's less tiring.
<doctormon> nigelb: That's because I'm no there! ;-) I could fill a day with sessions :-P
<doctormon> I think it's a bit wonky though in some of these topics. For instance design only has 4 sessions, and two of them are help to non-designer type sessions. There could be at least another 4 sessions reviewing the design team's R+1 designs.
<doctormon> (In my vague opinion_)
<nigelb> doctormon: I have no idea about the content of this UDS. I haven't been following it actively.
<doctormon> nigelb: Ah sorry, thought you were tracking. btw, do you know where the ice casts are? Looking on summit for links
<nigelb> design isn't my cup of tea either way ;)
<nigelb> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/2012-10-29/
<nigelb> look for the speaker icon
<doctormon> Ah no cast for the intros in the auditorium
<nigelb> I'm guessing there'll be a live video stream.
<daker> i think so : http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<doctormon> thanks daker
<daker> hey, what time is right now at #uds ?
<philballew> daker, 7:46 am
<daker> awe, thanks philballew
<nigelb> daker: aren't you there?
<bkerensa> Hey guys setting up a UDS-R Remote Participant Google+ Hangout
<philballew> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fd3477b9f2b99fb1b47751e6aab9c3951d3307d6?authuser=0&hl=en
<bkerensa> ^
<chilicuil> hi philballew, bkerensa can I join ur hangout?
<bkerensa> chilicuil: yes its open to remote folks
<chilicuil> cool, thanks
<bkerensa> there is jono
<bkerensa> jono: were having a Remote Participant G+ Hangout if you want to drop in at all https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fd3477b9f2b99fb1b47751e6aab9c3951d3307d6?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> hey bkerensa
<jono> bkerensa, I wish I could but I am working on a few things right now
<jono> just in readyness for it kicking off
<jono> all under the threat of a baby being born
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: your not somehow doing the Plenary are you?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I saw your still on the schedule
<jono> bkerensa, I am indeed
<jono> I have a video
<bkerensa> ah cool
<jono> yeah, I made it last week
<jono> took ages to create
<jono> hey popey
<nigelb> Hey jono!
<nigelb> How does remote feel? ;)
<jono> hey nigelb!
<jono> nigelb, weird :-)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> It's actually more tiring.
<nigelb> FWIW
<jono> I can imagine
<popey> jono, yo
<nigelb> popey: you have an awesome quit message ;)
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> :-)
<jono> dholbach, hows things there?
<dholbach> good good :)
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> everything sorted out AFAICS
<jono> dholbach, I will join the community roundtable
<jono> cool
<dholbach> awesome
<jono> dholbach, have your nice track lead shirt on? ;-)
<dholbach> yes, but it's too cold to just wear a T-Shirt - I'll need to find a solution for that :-)
<dholbach> it'll be fine :)
<jono> chilly in there?
<dholbach> a bit, yes :)
<dholbach> but the atmosphere is great
<jono> awesome :-)
<jono> waiting for the stream to come up
<popey> its freezing outside
<jono> I can imagine
<nigelb> Feels like 1.9 C. That's *cold*
<jono> I see a feed :-)
<bkerensa> jono: people on hangout wondering what time first video starts PST time?
<jono> bkerensa, now
<nigelb> 3 minutes from now I think?
<jono> feed is up now
<nigelb> ah
<IdleOne> where?
<bkerensa> nigelb: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fd3477b9f2b99fb1b47751e6aab9c3951d3307d6?authuser=0&hl=en
<bkerensa> you can join the remote participant hangout
<bkerensa> IdleOne: ^
<nigelb> bkerensa: I'm on a work call :(
<IdleOne> I want to see the intro, not you :p
<nigelb> lol
<bkerensa> IdleOne: we have it here
<IdleOne> ok :)
<nigelb> AlanBell: are we having the game this time as well?
<nigelb> bingo?
<nigelb> or some such
<jono> phew
<jono> it is running :-)
<dholbach> jono, nice job
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<nigelb> Nice.
<czajkowski> aloha
<IdleOne> jono used a pic of me in his intro
<jono> hey czajkowski
<jono> IdleOne,  :-)
<IdleOne> morning czajkowski
<bkerensa> good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> jono: nice clear voice on the video
<nigelb> IdleOne: There was someone in a snowsuit? :P
<jono> czajkowski, thanks!
<IdleOne> nigelb: :P
<bkerensa> jono: <slangasek> mhall119: hey, is there a delay between creating a new session in summit and having it available for schedulinG?
<IdleOne> that is two intro/keynote I am a part of lol
<jono> bkerensa, will check into it
<czajkowski> bad bad veggies
<bkerensa> jono: he said its from a track he is not lead of
<IdleOne> lol porn music
<cjohnston> jono: if you create it in summit, it is available for scheduling immediatly
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> cjohnston: what if someone else other than jono does who is not the track lead?
<cjohnston> its still available for schedling immediatly
<IdleOne> jono: GREAT JOB!
<nigelb> cjohnston: #ubuntu-uds
<cjohnston> only leads can schedle tho
<bkerensa> ok AlanBell ready for ubingo
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> thanks IdleOne :-)
<bkerensa> feed died
<jono> bkerensa, letting IS know
<jono> died for me too
<jono> nice noise it gives me
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: yeah its playing from start for me but most are just hearing a beep
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jono: u sure u dont wanna join the hangout lots of us on now
<jono> back now
<bkerensa> 7 now
<jono> you guys just silently listening to him?
<jono> bkerensa, is someone sharing the feed with everyone else?
<bkerensa> jono: were all listening on our own but we have hangout open
<bkerensa> and are taking drinks for Ubingo
<jono> bkerensa, link?
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/fd3477b9f2b99fb1b47751e6aab9c3951d3307d6?authuser=0&hl=en
<IdleOne> and it is down again
<bkerensa> jono: ^
<mhall119> bkerensa: meetings created in summit are immediately available for scheduling
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is the bot setup with the schedule to give end of session notifications
<bkerensa> jcastro_: b3-m4 is wubi
<bkerensa> on summit scheduler
<bkerensa> =/
<AlanBell> cjohnston: nope, I am not sure how that works and I don't have owner access to the bot
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is there a way to get ahold of tsimpson
<czajkowski> ping him :)
<AlanBell> email maybe
<AlanBell> it isn't the end of the world though, people have clocks on their computers :)
<AlanBell> it would be nice to get the topic set in the channels, but life will go on
<cjohnston> I have done both
<cjohnston> yesterday
<czajkowski> might [ick up on it later in the week, weekend people tend to not be online or check mail
<nigelb> Hey ejat!
<ejat> nigelb: hey
<nigelb> ejat: Will you be at mozcamp this time as well?
<ejat> maybe yes and no ... not confirm yet ..
<ejat> depends on my workloads :(
<ejat> how about u ?
<ejat> i didnt c ya at uds  .. u r not coming ?
<nigelb> yeah, not at UDS.
<nigelb> But I'll be in Singapore (hopefully!)
<ejat> ok ...
<ejat> will see if i manage to go .. then we can meet there .:)
<nigelb> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: at connect?
<cjohnston> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: ttyl
<bkerensa> jono: do you know if remote participants will get Valve Beta since we are on LP too?
<jono> bkerensa, right now it is just for attendees of UDS
<jono> although I will see what we can do
<bkerensa> jono: ok I thought they were going off of the  https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r
<bkerensa> which even remote participants are on
<bkerensa> jono: joey thinks we do
<bkerensa> idk
<jono> bkerensa, I will look into it
<jono> bkerensa, joey who?
<bkerensa> jono: Joey Sneddon
<jono> bkerensa, Joey isn't involved with the relationship between Valve and Canonical and the beta
<bkerensa> The announcement said anyone who was registered to attend UDS with a e-mail on Launchpad
<jono> bkerensa, dude, just give me a little time to look into it
<bkerensa> jono: well we do get updates from the team working on Gaming at Canonical though
<bkerensa> and from Valve
<bkerensa> so
<jono> bkerensa, right, but the beta coordination has primarily been discussed between Canonical and Valve, and my point is that Joey won't know the details of the roll-out plan
<jono> so let me check in and see what we can do
<bkerensa> nigelb: I just ordered 5 dozen Firefox Donuts
<bkerensa> :D
<IdleOne> jono: you a dad yet?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-30
<jono> IdleOne, not yet
<jono> still waiting :-)
<IdleOne> :)
<bkerensa> hey doctormon were on again today for hangout if you want to join
<doctormon> pleia2: Does one report a bug to the community council using launchpad?
<czajkowski> doctormon: what kinda bug  usually people email us
<doctormon> czajkowski: Casual bug about having canonical people have email addresses in launchpad for identification and communication.
<czajkowski> well hmm
<czajkowski> not sure you can force people to have their email addresses displayed
<czajkowski> but you can usually figure it out first .surname @ the company :)
<hggdh> not always, there are first name collisions
<hggdh> probably better to check on membership on the canonical team
<hggdh> also, not all use their canonical email address on LP
<czajkowski> hggdh: yes indeedn but not sure how you can enforce it either
<czajkowski> suggest/ask yes
<doctormon> czajkowski: yes, suggest/ask.
<czajkowski> doctormon: so mabe a mail t the CC suggesting that they talk to canonical about it might be an idea
<doctormon> email address?
<czajkowski> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> balloons: mailing list issue almost resolved.
<doctormon> thanks cz
<hggdh> czajkowski: yes, we could suggest it. But I think this is a personal decision, and should be kept this way
<czajkowski> hggdh: oh I agree completely
<balloons> czajkowski, ohh excellent
<czajkowski> so the list has been back ed up
<czajkowski> inc ml archive and subscribers
<balloons> so will an email be sent to everyone saying subscription has been moved?
<czajkowski> d you have a new list to create so I can ask for the info to be put there for you
<czajkowski> *do
<czajkowski> havent removed anyone, we've backed it up for you.
<hggdh> czajkowski: so the ubuntu-qa list issue has been resolved?
<czajkowski> hggdh: half way through the issue
<czajkowski> one half done :)
<hggdh> czajkowski: ack
<czajkowski> gah smell of food today is foul :/
<hggdh> heh
<czajkowski> balloons: but it might be an idea for you to have a list created so when one closes the other one is there
<czajkowski> as the QA list will be there as always before, just now the loco owns it
<balloons> czajkowski, that's what i need to know
<balloons> would they like me to create a #ubuntu-quality list or?
<czajkowski> yes please
<balloons> ok, doing now
<czajkowski> I'm also dgonna do a blog post on not using country iso codes even if the loco doesnt exist currently, leads to much hair pulling :)
 * balloons gonna roll the dice and see if I have super admin powers
<balloons> I lost :-(
<balloons> Error: You are not authorized to create new mailing lists
<balloons> czajkowski, ^^
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> where are you doing this?
<balloons> czajkowski, via the web interface
<czajkowski> balloons: link me :)
<czajkowski> as I think ops may need to do it
<czajkowski> so not even my voodoo will work
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: he's in the LEGO session
<czajkowski> ahh
<IdleOne> Will there be any audio or video streams for the plenaries?
<doctormon> IdleOne: Should be, do you have the link?
<IdleOne> I don't
<doctormon> IdleOne: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<IdleOne> good music choice
<knome> lol
<IdleOne> doctormon: that is the right link but when you go to the site there is less than useful info about the upcoming stream :/
<IdleOne> Is the DJ accepting requests?
<knome> i doubt
<IdleOne> Can we zoom in on the speakers a little?
<popey> we cant control that IdleOne
<czajkowski> IdleOne: dont think we can do that
<czajkowski> oh popey just the person :D
<czajkowski> popey: https://twitter.com/i/#!/czajkowski/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2FQlKmzluj
<IdleOne> well, least the moved over a little we can now see them
<czajkowski> want to report a bug on that but not sure what against
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> I was going ubuntu-bug I said other
<czajkowski> and then it pops up going I need a pid
<popey> whats the issue?
<czajkowski> but I dont know what is running to make that happen
<popey> the fact that you have a fugly dog on your desktop?
<czajkowski> the big sensor alarm :)
<IdleOne> lol
<popey> have you configured the alarms properly
<czajkowski> never touched them before
<czajkowski> but this now happens n start up
<IdleOne> lmsensors I think would be the package
<popey> hang on
<popey> can you configure the sensor alarms first?
<popey> its in that sensors thing you have in your indicator area
<czajkowski> popey: http://twitpic.com/b8rp3d/full  this thing?
<popey> dunno, you installed it :)
<popey> but that looks like it could be the thing
<czajkowski> shall go and fiddle with stuff and see if it makes any difference
<czajkowski> loving these plenaries
<daker> czajkowski: shut
<czajkowski> daker: eh?
<daker> czajkowski: silence pls :)
<czajkowski> daker: I'm not taalking.....
 * popey thinks AlanBell would appreciate this kind of event
<czajkowski> yeah loving these new style of talks
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, I will grab the audio of that one later
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: I added some stuff to the portal, should be easier to use now
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: thank you
<nhandler> I'm going to be doing a bit of screencasting for Debian (http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/blog/archive/2012/10/Debian_Screencast_Challenge.html). I looked through some old Ubuntu screencast documentation that suggested using a VM, gtk-recordmydesktop, audacity (if you want to record the audio separately), openoffice presentation (for title slides), and pitivi (combining everything into final video). Is this ...
<nhandler> ... still the recommended way? Or is there a better method?
<czajkowski> nhandler: ask popey
<pleia2> in a session about video yesterday:
<pleia2> Recording: gtk-recordmydesktop / kazaam / recorditnow / avconv
<pleia2> Recording: Screeencastor (https://launchpad.net/~hizo/+archive/screencastor)
<pleia2> Editing: openshot / pitivi
<pleia2> ^^ some options
<knome> hey pleia2
<pleia2> hello
<knome> the US guys have some questions for you about how you set up twitter and stuff
<knome> you up to have a quick chat with them now?
<pleia2> not a for real chat, it's almost sleepy time!
<knome> i know
<knome> that's why i was asking :)
<pleia2> but.. how I set it up?
<knome> which email address did you use and things like that
<knome> and how did we obtain @Xubuntu and that
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> maybe tomorrow :)
<knome> yup
<knome> great, if you could ping ttoine when you are up for that chat, it would be great
<knome> or #ubuntustudio-devel works as well
<czajkowski> if the twitter nick is there than anyone can have it
<knome> it's taken.
<knome> but @Xubuntu was taken too
<pleia2> yeah, bkerensa knew a guy at twitter so he asked him
<pleia2> or something
<bkerensa> :D
<knome> bkerensa, id you want to sort it out, i think they'd like @ubuntustudio O:)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I so need to write a launchpad api script to handle linked :P
<bkerensa> linkedin
<knome> *if
<bkerensa> knome: who wants it? I need to know what their e-mail is if so I can get Twitter to capture it
<pleia2> bkerensa: good, that's probably what should be done
<pleia2> manual parsing of requests is insane :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I have to search https://launchpad.net/people
<bkerensa> :(
<knome> bkerensa, i'll make pleia2 get you back once she's talked with them.
<knome> pleia2, ^
<knome> see what i did there!
<bkerensa> and then people say "Y U NO ADD ME QUICK"
<pleia2> :P
<knome> err, get back to you
<bkerensa> knome: ok
<knome> am i tired or am i as slow as Tm_T
<pleia2> haha
<bkerensa> are you saying Tm_T is slow?
<bkerensa> :s
<knome> bkerensa, he's been slow for all the week
<pleia2> he was the last to finish his beer tonight!
<knome> yeah, and he offered some coins for pleia2 to pay for the metro ticket after pleia2 had the ticket in her hand
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> wait a minute
<bkerensa> pleia2: why are you awake even?
<bkerensa> it is not epic late in Denmark?
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> wow
<cjohnston> its only midnight
<bkerensa> oh
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks a lot. I'll definitely look into those options. And czajkowski, I'll be sure to talk to popey
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-10-31
<cprofitt> interesting article that mentions specific loco teams
<cprofitt> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/will-xp-users-shun-windows-8-in-favor-of-ubuntu-1.html
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeah Washington kind of went dormant
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> cprofitt: lots of the folks in Southern Washington come down to Portland though
<cprofitt> bkerensa: that is good to know
<cprofitt> certainly Washington is broken up in to at least three sections -- Yakima Valley, Southern, Seattle area
<cprofitt> yes, most of the southern Washington folks would likely much prefer to go to Portland
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Yeah I know a year ago they were discussing how difficult it was to get approved and also not having CD's or any resources to promote Ubuntu.
<bkerensa> cprofitt: great blog post
<Tm_T> woo!
 * Tm_T hides
<bkerensa> Tm_T: hi
<bkerensa> :D
<Tm_T> morning (:
<Tm_T> and for the record, I'm still not slow
<bkerensa> +1
<knome> should loco blueprints be filed under community-r- or other-r- or does it matter?
<czajkowski> community knome
<knome> cheers
<knome> pleia2, if there's somebody with ideas for the /community page, i can help tossing in ideas and creating mockups for it
<bkerensa> knome: maybe doctormo could add some awesome art :)
<knome> bkerensa, sure :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: I'm havung fun with 12.10 and kernels  leads to fans having a hissy fit
<dholbach> czajkowski, if you run 'top' in a terminal - what is the top process there?
<czajkowski> 88.0  0.1   0:00.89 udisks
<czajkowski> 70.4  2.9   4:18.51 chromium-browse
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> czajkowski: do you by chance have chromium set to continue to run processes after you close it?
<czajkowski> bkerensa: where would I find that ?
<bkerensa> ok let me see
<czajkowski> found it
<czajkowski> and yes it was ticked
<bkerensa> czajkowski: yeah so there should be a way to untick it but notably if you do this it wont be able to check gmail in the background
<bkerensa> when I used Chromium I found unticking it to reduce overall memory and CPU consumption to some degree
<czajkowski> shall try it without it
<bkerensa> but I am also wondering why udisks is using so much cpu
<czajkowski> CPU is still @ 71%
<bkerensa> is udisks still using a lot?
<czajkowski> I,m running a precise kernel as all the Q kernel was not runing well on this machine
<czajkowski> so woeking with the kernel team tto check different versions
<bkerensa> czajkowski: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/udisks.7.html
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> that manpage is outdated
<bkerensa> but still it seems like maybe udisks is polling a lot for some reason
<bkerensa> I never see udisks at the top of my processes
<czajkowski> jcastro_: any sign of daniel
<czajkowski> balloons:  Mailing issue resolved :)
<dpm> dholbach, jcastro_, balloons, Mike is saying early should work best for him for team dinner. Shall we meet now at the desk where Michelle sits and sync up?
<dpm> mhall119, ^
<jono> hey philballew
<philballew> jono, hey :)
<bkerensa> good afternoon jono... one more day huh?
<jono> bkerensa, :-)
<jono> bkerensa, another day another day without a baby arriving yet
<bkerensa> jono: yeah its going to be quite the life adjustment huh?  :) will you bring him to CLS?
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, probbly not to CLS, he will be a bit young then :-)
<philballew> DLS: Daddy Leadership Summit
<jono> but yeah, hell of a life adjustment
<jono> babies seem pretty complicated
<jono> philballew, LOL
<bkerensa> jono: im sure you will be a great dad
<bkerensa> jono: maybe you could write a book :)
<jono> bkerensa, I sure hope so :-)
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, haha, I might keep a diary
<philballew> jono, no longer will you have request to play the guitar, will always be "show us the baby"
<jono> philballew, haha
<jono> good point
<jono> bkerensa, philballew btw, check out my new blog entry
<jono> keen to hear your feedback
 * philballew googles
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/11/01/loco-teams-communication-and-community/
<jono> philballew, ^
<philballew> sweet!
<philballew> next uds will be easier for you as it is in the states and a lot lot lot closer area here to you jono
<jono> philballew, indeed
 * philballew still waits for UDS, in jono 's backyard where he grills the lunch for us all
<jono> philballew, that would be fun
<jono> if we do it near me next time I might try and organize a big 'ol BBQ
<jono> maybe with some live music too
<bkerensa> jono: comment left... and btw that band you had come was so great
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<philballew> jono, this group you talk about you want to bounce ideas off of, how is that different then the loco council?
<jono> philballew, well the LoCo Council are there to provide governance
<jono> and this group could include LC members
<jono> I am thinking of a similar group I worked with beforehand with Randall, Laura etc
<jono> I just want to get external opinion from my team
<bkerensa> yeah
<jono> of people who are on the ground running teams
<bkerensa> jono: btw :) I got in the beta
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<philballew> okay. I see. If you need any help with that, let me know. Seems interesting. There really seems to be a lot of good talks going on this time. Lots of diverse opinions are being shared that make people have to stop and think.
<SergioMeneses> philballew, jono bkerensa hello
<bkerensa> Hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jono, nice post btw
<philballew> hello as well
<SergioMeneses> I read it
<jono> thanks SergioMeneses, feedback is welcome
<jono> I am really keen to improve on these areas in 13.04
<SergioMeneses> jono, sure
<jono> I think we can make some good progress there
<jono> SergioMeneses, how are you enjoying UDS?
<SergioMeneses> jono, yes dont worry we have tomorrow the LoCo Council Sesion
<jono> SergioMeneses, cool
<jono> maybe if you could raise the post there and note down any feedback
<jono> when is the session?
<SergioMeneses> jono, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21581/loco-council/
<SergioMeneses> 15:00
<philballew> jono, what is the best thing someone like myself can do to work on helping Locos and what not then? or help you work with them?
<jono> thanks SergioMeneses
<jono> unfortunatelu I won't be able to join
<jono> philballew, the best thing is to help your local team organize projects
<jono> e.g. coordinating Ubuntu Hours, bug squashing days etc
<SergioMeneses> jono, UDS is great a lot of nice people and things to do
<jono> philballew, that is a wonderful contribution :-)
<jono> SergioMeneses, awesome!
<SergioMeneses> jono, dont worry we're going to make a report or something like that
<jono> SergioMeneses, that would be great :-)
<SergioMeneses> philballew, +1
<bkerensa> jono: next year at CLS maybe we can have some Ubuntu donuts? I just ordered five dozen Firefox donuts for a event in December apparently Voodoo will do anything
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> ah, yes. and UDS is the best way for me to get tasks to help with.
<chilicui1> hi SergioMeneses, jono, nice to hear you're gonna take a role more active to help loco teams, I'm part of a wanna be local team (ubuntu-mx), I'll look forward to see how we can help each other
<philballew> jono, have you voted for the ca loco elections yet?
<philballew> have till saturday
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, excellent idea! +1000
<bkerensa> chilicui1: How are things going down there in Mexico since we last exchanged e-mails? Have you had any fun events lately?
<jono> philballew, I haven't, mainly because I haven;t been that active in the team
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, sure! there are a lot of things to do
<jono> chilicui1, thanks!
<philballew> ah, good point jono
<jono> I definitely want to help our LoCo teams
<chilicui1> bkerensa: yep, we run a ugj, a release party and next thursday we're starting ubuntu hours =)
<jono> I want us to get to the 13.04 release and people notice the improvements in our community
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, you're official contact of ubuntu-mx, right?
<jono> it will need a lot of work, and we will need to work together, but I think we ca make some great progress
<bkerensa> chilicui1: very cool :) maybe sometime I will have to come down for a ubuntu hour... Mexico is my favorite place
<bkerensa> :P
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, and Colombia?
 * SergioMeneses hides
<chilicui1> SergioMeneses: no, it's the ubuntu-mx council, council@ubuntumexico.org, I'm just a fan =)
<philballew> I think we need to find several practical and physical ways to help and make them well known so they are done by all LoCo's
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, I have to talk with you about you're process, I dont know if you remember something
<chilicui1> bkerensa: yep, it would be cool to have some of u guys on our channel or google hang outs some day
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, a big fan... I think so
<bkerensa> chilicui1: cool I just joined the channel :) my spanish is only poco though
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Colombia would be fun too and Peru
<SergioMeneses> ok guys it is 00:40 here I think I have to go to sleep
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: gnight friend
<chilicui1> SergioMeneses: yep, I remember, maybe when the uds finish we could talk, btw, I hope u're having a good time there Sergio
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, UbuConLA will be in Colombia maybe you could come
<chilicui1> good nigh SergioMeneses
<jono> one of the things I would like to do is amp up the amount of work highlighted on loco.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> chilicui1, yeah dont worry I have it in mind
<jono> it would be great to make loco.ubuntu.com a core place to see the great work going on
<SergioMeneses> jono, +1
<SergioMeneses> sounds good for me
<bkerensa> jono: also eliminating the need for team reports to be done on wiki and add them to loco portal would be nice
<jono> yup
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, I was thinking in something like that
<jono> we just need more django hackers
<bkerensa> Moz Reps Dashboard spits a form into the Mozilla Wiki which allows things to be more central
<chilicui1> bkerensa: +1
<SergioMeneses> or maybe a template... that would be easier
<jono> I wonder if it would make sense for mhall119 to do a few G+ hangouts to explain how people can contribute
<philballew> Seems like a good idea
<bkerensa> yea
<SergioMeneses> jono, I saw a post about the loco portal, let me see
 * SergioMeneses searching .....
<SergioMeneses> there is http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6662
<SergioMeneses> I think we need documentation too
<jono> I will email mhall119 to coordinate this - I am just emailing my team now to emphasize the importance of this work
<philballew> looks interesting
<SergioMeneses> jono, great!
<philballew> This uds has really messed up my sleep schedule. Did not sleep last night, and slept two hours on a couch today.
<SergioMeneses> philballew, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok guys I see you later! bye
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: jono
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, ?
<philballew> Just because they did not want to sponsor me does not mean I can not help out.
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Se encuentra demasaido trabajo de jono
<bkerensa> or ekk
<jono> philballew, I know what you mean
<jono> my sleep has been really screwed up this week
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: he will find too much work :)
<bkerensa> to keep busy
<SergioMeneses> philballew, ok
<cprofitt> bkerensa: ping
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, jajajaja that is good or bad?
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, \o
<philballew> hello cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey SergioMeneses
<cprofitt> hey philballew
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: good
<bkerensa> unless he doesnt get sleep
<bkerensa> ;p
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> good one
<jono> howdy cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey jono
<cprofitt> Baby here yet?
<jono> cprofitt, still waiting :-)
<philballew> I'll sleep for a few hours this evening, do 4 hours of homework, then do uds while doing another 4 hours of homework so its doable...
<cprofitt> getting pumped up or nervous?
<jono> Erica has turned to eating "labor inducing foods"
<jono> she wants this baby out :-)
<SergioMeneses> ok the session ends for now... Ill see you later gays
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> my wife went in to labor on the exact day
<jono> cprofitt, wow
<cprofitt> yeah... it was surreal
<cprofitt> labor went 30 hours and ended in a c-section though
<cprofitt> the next two were scheduled c-sections
<philballew> wow...
<cprofitt> one October 19th, one October 18th
<cprofitt> then the third in April
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-01
<jono> cprofitt, yikes, 30 hours
<cprofitt> yeah... that is why we ende up with the c-section
<cprofitt> she was way to tired to go through normal labor
<cprofitt> I was tired too, but did not have to endure the pain she was going through
<JanC> jono: papayas should work
<jono> JanC, really?
<jono> cprofitt, indeed
<jono> there is a pizza in our town called the Prego Pizza
<jono> she tried that last night
<jono> nada baby so far
<JanC> jono: actually, papayas might not be a good idea, I'm not an MD (and self-medicating is probably not a good idea)
<jono> :-)
<JanC> jono: also, the computed "due date" is in the middle of a period that stretches up to 2 weeks to either side, as you probably know  ☺
<jono> heading back home from coffee shop
<jono> biab
<jono> JanC, indeed
<jono> our baby is at term so if he comes a little early, that is fine
<jono> mom is just getting a bit too uncomfortable
<jono> she is a small woman with a big bump :-)
<JanC> hehe
<jono> thanks, folks
<jono> back soon
<stochastic> Hi, I've gone ahead and made an Ubuntu network for anyone interested in participating in Movember this year and wanting to do so with other fellow Ubuntu-ites http://ca.movember.com/mospace/network/Ubuntu
<stochastic> Please feel free to publicize this great cause
<stochastic> and sign up yourselves
<stochastic> this community is predominantly male afterall
<Tm_T> very good morning everyone
<knome> morning sunshine!
<knome> had breakfast already?
<Tm_T> an hour ago
<Tm_T> or so
<Tm_T> sunshine (=
<knome> haha
<knome> ok
<knome> i'll go get grab some myself then
<knome> see you later
<czajkowski> aloha
<stochastic> I realize now I posted my announcement (and this is probably the best place for said announce) at a time when everyone at UDS was sleeping.
<stochastic> so I'm going to re-post (please forgive me if this is poor taste)
<stochastic> Hi, I've gone ahead and made an Ubuntu network for anyone interested in participating in Movember this year and wanting to do so with other fellow Ubuntu-ites http://ca.movember.com/mospace/network/Ubuntu
<stochastic> Please feel free to publicize this great cause
<stochastic> and sign up yourselves
<stochastic> Thanks
<czajkowski> stochastic: hy not post it to UDS annouce and loco contacts
<czajkowski> *why
<stochastic> where do I do that?
<czajkowski> uds-announce@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com
<stochastic> thanks czajkowski will do.
<doctormon> Why do I feel like the website rules are disrespectful to the community; it feels like they're based on the premise that we let _anyone_ edit _anything_ because community means _everyone_. The rules seem to lack understanding that the community is not anarchy.
<czajkowski> doctormon: I dont  think thats helpful, nor saying it in a channel that isnt all tuned into the session tbh
<doctormon> czajkowski: I don't expect to be helpful, I'm typing words and helping myself to some stress relief.
 * pleia2 hugs doctormon 
<dholbach> Can you all try to put in very brief sentences for your blueprints on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/Summaries?
<knome> urr. :)
<AlanBell> doctormon: yeah, I got that impression too from that session
<AlanBell> will need to grab the full video of that one I think
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/Summaries should be a feature of summit
<AlanBell> add a summary field to the session and a view of it all that looks just like that page
<czajkowski> pleia2: ~lisette-slegers  me and the etherpad are not getting on
<cjohnston> AlanBell: it is more of a high level overview, so it doesn't belong on Summit...
<pleia2> thank you :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: subtle aren';t I
<czajkowski> that's 2 more career days :)
<AlanBell> cjohnston: ok, I just figured it could almost be generated automatically
<cjohnston> It would get too low level if we put notes from each session
<AlanBell> yeah, I see what you mean, it kind of needs to reach into the pad or something (plausible, but probably not worth it)
<IdleOne> Will the closing plenary be broadcast live?
<IdleOne> Why do I ask! all the others were
<IdleOne> *clap clap clap* track leads :)
<marcoceppi> http://i.imgur.com/mlBWV.gif
<IdleOne> lol marcoceppi
<czajkowski> whoooo yay dholbach :D
<IdleOne> *clap clap clap* Spanish Translators :)
<czajkowski> one should not sneeze in plenary!
<IdleOne> hehe
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uds-r/actions.html actions \o/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: that should keep some smart arses happy!
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<AlanBell> yeah, it was a script I wrote for last time
<AlanBell> and a certain smart arse reminded me to run it again :)
<IdleOne> Does that Delorion have Mr. Fusion ?
<technoviking> Why no friday for UDS?
<AlanBell> more time for partying I think
<AlanBell> or some people objected to flying on weekends or something
<technoviking> ahh.. so no one will miss Saturday flights, good call
<IdleOne> Subliminal messages via song choices?
<bkerensa> Hey jono
<bkerensa> ashams and I were just talking and he has the Ubuntu Appreciation Day coming up soon
<bkerensa> and if I remember right we had discussed the possibility of some swag for that?
<ashams> yep, that can help alot
<bkerensa> ashams: maybe shoot him an e-mail but yeah we should get ready to promote that
<ashams> awesome
<ashams> bkerensa, thanks for help :)
<jono> hey bkerensa
<bkerensa> ashams: you there ^
<jono> just drop me an email
<bkerensa> cool
<jono> thanks
<ashams> yep
<bkerensa> thank you
<ashams> thanks
<czajkowski> evening
<daker> hi
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-02
<czajkowski> aoha
<czajkowski> aloha
<knome> morning
<bkerensa> jono: do you know if the certification pages have been moved? We have a visitor who wants to find certified hardware
<bkerensa> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ is erroring
<jono> bkerensa, no idea
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> bkerensa, can you file a bug and mail me?
<bkerensa> jono: yeah will do
<inetpro> akgraner: you are sure doing some impressive work!
<inetpro> Those Interviews are very well done!
<bkerensa> mhall119: I have a Lens/Scope I'm working on I would love feedback on if you get time today
<czajkowski> bkerensa: hah
<czajkowski> he left at 6am for a flight
<czajkowski> I suspect he's going to be travelling and then offline with his family
<czajkowski> been a long week and a bit
<bkerensa> czajkowski: oh I keep forgetting UDS..  my bad :) hope your flight was good
<czajkowski> still here
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :D
<jussi> Is it just me or is mark looking significantly older now... ?
<popey> jussi, older than?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-03
<Tm_T> AlanBell: oooo actions list, awesome
<AlanBell> :)
<knome> oh, did i just miss chritoffer? d'oh
<knome> +s too
<Tm_T> AlanBell: although I cannot find one action item for myself which I'm sure I got, hmmm
<AlanBell>  * IRC Team "how-to" - team and channel structure, what channels we have, how they work (in user level), Tm_T can help
<AlanBell> no square brackets
<Tm_T> ah, that, also there was atleast one more
<Tm_T> about edubuntu
<Tm_T> I'm terrible with this stuff, awww
<AlanBell> nothing I can find from grepping the lot
<AlanBell> for tm_t or Tm_T or Jussi
<Tm_T> ye, same problem
<Tm_T> try "tmt" (:
<AlanBell> uds-r-community-r-irc-workshops-latest.txt:45:[tmt] Recruit someone from IRC team to do IRC Team how-to session
<Tm_T> that's all?
<AlanBell> yup
<Tm_T> hmmm, maybe that action point was removed after the session then, who knows
<AlanBell> I grabbed all the pad text during the closing plenaries
<Tm_T> oh well, thanks for your help, I go poking about it to the team channel
 * Tm_T huggles AlanBell for all kind help
<cjohnston> howdy
<daker> hi
<smartboyhw> hi
<daker> 30°C here :)
<smartboyhw> wo
<smartboyhw> wow
<cjohnston> daker: make it home?
<daker> yep yesterday
<daker> cjohnston: you ?
<cjohnston> last night
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: will you be available in a couple hours to help me with the test env?
<cjohnston> maybe
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll set it up another time as the second one is broken
<cjohnston> there is a MP for vagrant that you could check out
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: the server doesn't have an /admin page, any ideas?
<cjohnston> uhh
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, I'm having probs with status.ubuntu.com, it doesn't display my work items, any idea?
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community.html  nobodies are just yet bar daniels and mikes
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: it's still the weekend and many are travelling home from uds.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, well, nvm then
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: didn't have time to say bye
<czajkowski> no worries, peope are still only flying home today
<czajkowski> just be patient :)
<JoseeAntonioR> sure :)
<JoseeAntonioR> now, I'm out!
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: you need to be a member of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-contributors
<AlanBell> for status.ubuntu.com to pick up your work items if you don't work for canonical
<AlanBell> membership lasts a year and you can't self-renew
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok then!
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-04
<SergioMeneses> huats, busy?
<smartboyhw> Does anyone know how to report bugs against the Ubuntu mailman's main page?
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: do you mean https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, yes
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: what's the issue?
<smartboyhw> czajkowski, uh if you look at "Quality Assurance and Related Lists" you will see "ubuntu-qa - Ubuntu Qatar" there. That is wrong since it is used by the Qatar LoCo. The problem is that the Ubuntu QA Maillist is changed to ubuntu-quality, and the main page of the mailman is not updated
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: ok so just mail If you are having trouble using the lists themselves, please contact mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> smartboyhw: that change was only done last wednesday so it's just not been cleaned up in all the places
<czajkowski> it's not a biggie imo
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-28
<bkerensa> http://www.bigbrotherawards.at/2013/nominees.php
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-29
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> do we have the vUDS sprint in launchpad yet?
<jcastro> I can get the server folks to start submitting
<cjohnston> jcastro: yes
<mhall119> jcastro: yes https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1311/
<mhall119> has been there since UDS 13.11 was announced, actually
<mhall119> summit is setup to import them now too, so bring on the BPs
<jcastro> thanks!
<mhall119> hmmm, no jono today?
<pleia2> jcastro: I've been giving people http://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<pleia2> muy helpful
<pleia2> based on the initial email, they are due on friday
<jcastro> pleia2, ta!
<jcastro> mhall119, what's the deadline for submission?
<jcastro> I'd like to lie to my folks outright and make it a week earlier than that.
<jcastro> :p
<pleia2> this friday
<pleia2> nov 1st
<jcastro> yikes
<jcastro> that soon?
<mhall119> jcastro: now you don't have to lie :)
<jcastro> END OF DAY OR WE ALL DIE
<mhall119> worse, if you fail to get your BP's in on time you'll be re-assined to responding to comments on Reddit and OMG!Ubuntu!
<mhall119> jono: shall I cancel the weekly update this week?
<jono> mhall119, yes please
<jono> mhall119, btw http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/javascript/unity-webapps/
<jono> API docs for web apps
<jono> can you fix that?
<mhall119> jono: there's an RT for it, I'll ask about it again today
<mhall119> jose: are you around to change the ubuntuonair calendar?
<jono> mhall119, can you see if they can fix it ASAP, this is a production service
<jose> mhall119: I am
<jose> event cancelled
<mhall119> thanks jose, sorry for the late notice agian
<jose> no worries
<jcastro> hey jono/mhall
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> does it make sense to have weekly updates this  month?
<jono> jose, speaking of which, I can't do my Q+A this week
<jcastro> I was thinking right after uds would make better sense?
<jono> I am at a sprint
<jono> jcastro, I think so
<jose> jono: I'll cancel it now
<jono> lots of work going on
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> sure
<popey> yay, google adding planning hangouts
<popey> so you can promote them ahead of time
<popey> (on air that is)
<popey> might be useful for us at vuds, pre-booking all the hangouts ahead of time
<mhall119> jono: link is fixed now
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono_> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey jono
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-30
<cjohnston> nigelb: are you still running the tarmac instance for LTP?
<nigelb> cjohnston: Oh, right. That server has a problem. Give me 10 mins to sort it out.
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> nigelb: I can set my tarmac up to do it if you'd rather
<nigelb> It's not a big deal.
<nigelb> I just forgot to pay the bill.
<nigelb> needs 5 mins.
<cjohnston> oops
<nigelb> I was on the verge of doing that when I fell sick
<nigelb> Just made the payment, it should be back up in a few minutes.
<mhall119> cjohnston: would it make sense for us to run a tarmac on canonistack for community projects like summit and locodir
 * mhall119 selfishly adds ubuntu-api-website to that list
<cjohnston> mhall119: I've offered since I already have it running
<mhall119> cjohnston: what would we need to do to switch?
<cjohnston> just add the configs to my tarmac
<mhall119> lets go ahead and do that then
<mhall119> nigelb: ^^ I really appreciate you running your instance for so long
<mhall119> cjohnston: is yours on canonistack?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> is it juju-charmed in case we lose the instance?
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<cjohnston> mhall119: no
<nigelb> mhall119: oh cool, no problem really.
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you paste me the config please?
<nigelb> cjohnston: sorry I was grabbing dinner. Do you still want the config?
<daker> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> mhall119: can you add kyleN(https://launchpad.net/~knitzsche) to ~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs ?
<mhall119> daker: done, I've also added you and alex as admins of the team
<daker> mhall119: perfect!
<pleia2> jono_: any luck tracking down sabdfl for CC stuff? I saw he got TB moving
<jono_> pleia2, last I saw he had reached out to the nominees
<jono_> I haven't seen anything since
<jono_> if I see him today I will ask him to follow up
<pleia2> jono_: that's for the tech board, not the CC, the CC's list is all set, everyone confirmed
<pleia2> jono_: CC just needs him to approve the list
<jono_> pleia2, oh, my apologies
<jono_> I will ping him
<pleia2> thanks
<jono_> I have to run now, but should see him later
<jono_> thanks, pleia2!
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> so .. I was hoping to just retarget the cloud/server topics from our sprint to UDS
<jcastro> however, the naming conventions don't match
<jcastro> mhall119, so ... my guys need to retarget AND rename correct?
<jcastro> in the future I'll make sure our sprint slugs match the UDS slugs
<jcastro> mhall119, cjohnston: how would you guys feel if I proposed getting rid of the title of the release in the blueprint altogether?
<jcastro> not for this UDS obviously
<jcastro> but think about it, why is the series in the title? the BP itself is targetted towards a release anyway
<cjohnston> jcastro: because otherwise we would have to start naming blueprints jc-bp-1 jc-bp-2 jc-bp-3
<cjohnston> the release info is there to prevent duplicate BPs
<mhall119> jcastro: it's a limitation in Launchpad, you can't have 2 blueprints with the same name, even if they're on different sprints
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-10-31
<jcastro> heya pleia2
<jcastro> pretend I have an issue I want to bring up to the CC
<jcastro> but there's no CC
<jcastro> what do I do?
<elfy> you have to use the pretend CC jcastro
<popey> jcastro: mailto:mark@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> hah no seriously
<jcastro> what happens if I mail the CC list
<jcastro> does that go to /dev/null now?
<jcastro> or some crazy popey cabal?
<popey> the list still exists
<jcastro> so are they still counciling or is it like the US where they just go party? :p
<popey> It's a tea party of course.
<jcastro> your definition or ours? heh
<pleia2> jcastro: the list is a lists.ubuntu.com list, completely separate from the launchpad team, so the "old" council is still on it and we're still playing CC until the new one comes in
<jcastro> pleia2, ack, I sent my mail earlier
<pleia2> YokoZar should be setting up the poll today for new CC, sabdfl +1ed the list yesterday
<pleia2> and I saw :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-01
<jose> jono: ping
<jono> jose, hey
<jose> hey jono, I wanted to check something with you. you're currently an admin at ~locoteams-verified, and some loco contacts when receiving expiration emails are told to contact the LC or you, which sometimes misleads them
<jose> so I don't know if we can proceed and deactivate you from the team, if there's not any problem ofc
<jono> jose, happy to be deactivated
<jono> but I think the issue is that some wiki pages still say to get in touch with me
<jose> hmm, will deactivate from the team and check that no pages say so
<jose> that should also reduce your email load :)
<jose> thanks for your help! :)
<jose> jcastro: ping
<jono> thanks jose!
<jose> sure :)
<cprofitt> hello all
<popey> hey cprofitt
<elfy> hi cprofitt
<jcastro> yo mhall119
<jcastro> who is accepting sessions for uds-1311?
<cjohnston> jcastro: same as always
<cjohnston> track leads
<jcastro> ok so I have a new track lead
<jcastro> can I get her added to the proper group?
<cjohnston> who is it?
<jcastro> lp username is gaughen
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Have you seen playdoh? Any interest in porting Summit to it?
<bkerensa> https://github.com/mozilla/playdoh
<cjohnston> not knowing much about it, I don't really see a benifit
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Security and Best Practices for Django
<bkerensa> all baked in as a base
<cjohnston> security and best practices according to Mozilla I assume?
<cjohnston> even still, doesn't really seem worth the effort when what we have works
<cjohnston> If I had time to do a rewrite there are plenty of things I'd change... but I only have time for maintenance as it is
<bkerensa> cjohnston: according to Mozilla yes but Mozilla also hires some of the top django developers
<bkerensa> cjohnston: django is one of the top languages used by Mozilla
<cjohnston> the source code is available if you want to do it.. /me doesn't have time, and there are plenty of other issues with summit that I'd work on if I did have some time
<jose> hey pleia2, have a minute?
<pleia2> jose: sure
<jose> mind a PM?
<pleia2> go for it
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> yo
<jcastro> our BPs for this cycle are already published and bookmarked
<jcastro> can I keep my naming convention with the understanding that antonio and I will do our track scheduling by hand?
<jcastro> I only need a bye for this UDS, moving forward we'll make sure we use the same naming convention
<cjohnston> they wont show up in your track
<jcastro> won't show up as in color wise right?
<jcastro> they'll just be white boxes no?
<cjohnston> you wont have perms for them
<jcastro> I have perms for everything though don't I?
<cjohnston> I thought you gave them all up
<jcastro> admin is gone iirc
<jcastro> but I can still schedule like a track lead
<cjohnston> you may be able to
<cjohnston> looks like your still staff.. I thought you had given that up too
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-03
<jose> akgraner: ping
<jcastro> pleia2, ping
<jose> jcastro: she was travelling, may not respond
<jcastro> oh right
<jcastro> hong kongh
<jcastro> I didn't get a CC ballot, you know anything about that?
<jose> jcastro: yeah, they're still in the process of being sent, a friend of mine just got theirs whilst I got mine a good while ago
<jose> I'd say, wait for a couple hours and then email community-council@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<pleia2> jcastro: was set up to go to your jorge@ubuntu.com address, YokoZar can add a different address if you don't get it (just email the CC and he'll take a look)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> very good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Tm_T
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> welcome back dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, same to you :)
<dpm> did you have a good flight back?
<dholbach> yep, quite uneventful and I even managed to sleep an hour or two - how about you?
<dpm> same here, managed to sleep on the plane too, which is not always the case
<dholbach> dpm, shall we do a bit of brainstorming for UOS sessions in our call in 45m?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good
<dholbach> brilliant
<popey> morning all
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> hehe, http://imgur.com/ryMubA8 "This British Street is all set for Halloween"
<dholbach> mhall119, shall I send a reminder to {ubuntu-devel,community}-announce@ about UOS or shall I wait for uds.u.c to be updated? I'd personally just link to the docs on the wiki for now
<mhall119> dholbach: a reminder is a good idea
<dholbach> all right, will do
<mhall119> I'm still trying to get people to confirm being a track lead
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: we had DST change this WE - when is our team call? in 8m?
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah
<mhall119> according to my calendar anyway
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> dholbach, we'll be a minute
 * dholbach falls asleep in his chair ;-)
<dpm> sorry dholbach, wrapping up
<dholbach> this was more about being a bit jetlagged :)
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, we're now finished and jumping over to the team call
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> elfy: morning
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho
<dpm> hola dholbach :)
<dholbach> popey, who are we going to invite to the Q&A today? :)
<popey> hmmm
<popey> no clue
<dholbach> do you think we could get some core apps folks to demo some of the latest work they've been doing? or what's planned maybe?
<popey> We talk about core apps a _lot_. Would be nice to change the subject now and then! :D
<dholbach> I just thought that'd it be nice to show something as opposed to talking about it :)
<popey> could certainly show a before/after of a couple of apps. I could do that.
<dholbach> yeehaw
 * dholbach hugs popey
<dholbach> I'll try to think of somebody else to chat with during lunch
<dholbach> popey, when do we start the hangout? is it in 49m?
<popey> dholbach: my calendar says yes. i have a call before that (which should wrap quickly) - are you able to start it?
<dholbach> yes, I should
<popey> ok, cool
<dholbach> all right ubuntuonair.com is updated
<dholbach> popey, I can do FB and Twitter, can you do G+?
<popey> i dont have access
<popey> to the ubuntu G+ thing
<popey> brb
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: what do you think about a session about "more app development code examples"?
<dholbach> it came up in the Q&A just now
<dholbach> and it'd be a continuation of the discussion of what XiaoGuo brought up - adding more good code snippets to the site in a reviewed/controlled fashion
<dpm> dholbach, I was thinking about that about a year ago. I even created a django app that managed snippets, which used the same backend as djangosnippets.org. So yeah, I think it's a great idea and I'd love to implement it, but that would require a bit of infrastructure work
<dpm> I could try to bring up that instance back to life again to demo if we've got a session
<dholbach> dpm, excellent, I'll file a session then and subscribe you
<dholbach> I'll invite XiaoGuo as well
<mhall119> dholbach: if you can get somebody to run such a session, sure
<mhall119> dpm: if you had a working django app, we should look into merging with with the api-website/developer-portal
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I'll need to dig up the code. It was something I prepared when we were running the demo Fridays. I'll see if I can get it online on canonistack or on my personal server first. The nice thing about it was that I only had to do a few changes to the frontend, as the backend was already developed from djangosnippets.org
<dholbach> all rightie... have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-29
<dholbach> good morninggood morning
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day! see you! :)
<pleia2> enjoy dholbach
<dholbach> thanks pleia2 - you too :)
<jose> akgraner`: happy birthday!
<silverlion> hey jose ^^ finally I'll get a hold of you :D
<jose> o/
<jose> what's up?
<silverlion> jose : I was looking for you because I wanted to offer help on the next ubuntu book edition if needed
<jose> oh, thanks for the offer, though I'm not the right person to contact
<jose> I'm not sure who would that be
<silverlion> pleia2 : directed me your way
 * silverlion hopes to have understood everything correctly
<jose> she did? huh.
<pleia2> silverlion: actually, I think what I said was to ask jose how he got involved with it (I'm friendly with the lead author, so my being asked to be involved was not something I can tell people to replicate)
<silverlion> my apologies pleia2
<silverlion> my english isn't the best :(
<jose> well, jcastro asked me if I wanted to give a hand and so I did, probably the same reason why Lyz got to help
<pleia2> I don't actually know how anyone gets involved with these things aside from being asked by the publisher to participate
<pleia2> aha, there you go
<silverlion> now I understood
<silverlion> thank you for the enlightment. and once again sorry for the disturbance pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> no trouble at all
<silverlion> good night everybody!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-30
<jcastro> pleia2, check this out yo: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/30/scalingstack-2x-performance-in-launchpads-build-farm-with-openstack/
<pleia2> jcastro: nice :)
<pleia2> I didn't know how the previous build farm worked, so that was interesting too
<jcastro> I knew it was slow and hated it, that's all I knew
<pleia2> now we know why! ;)
<pleia2> I'm sure it was quite clever for 2007
<jcastro> 67 machines, crazy
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro> also I didn't know we had 11k PPAs
<pleia2> I'm actually surprised it's not higher
<jcastro> I wonder how many are active
<pleia2> but in my mind every troll on the internet has scary PPAs just waiting to attack our computers :)
<pleia2> reality is nice
<jcastro> I try to trim it down
<jcastro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8747735/
<jcastro> but I am pretty guilty
<pleia2> heh :)
<mhall119> Click packages, FTW
<czajkowski>  mp;[-
 * mhall119 wonders if that was bash
<mhall119> jono: when are you going to get back to your regular broadcasts again?
<jono> mhall119, not sure
<jono> I might do them every so often
<jono> do you think they are useful?
<mhall119> it was a nice way to keep up with the community side of Xprize
<mhall119> you've got forums and stuff that I stumbled across, that I'd probably hve know about sooner if you were online talking about them
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-10-31
<mhall119> jono: congrats on meeting your crowdfunding target
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-26
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> dholbach, up to anything exciting these days?
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut dpm, salut davidcalle
<dpm> hey all
<dholbach> philipballew, I'm in the middle of a patch pilot session :)
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, nice weekend?
<dholbach> davidcalle, ubucon was fantastic
<dholbach> well organised and meeting up with the ubuntu crowd was great
<davidcalle> I've seen the pics, yeah :) Looking forward to the parisian one as well.
<dpm> \o/
<dholbach> dpm, did you get back home all right?
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, all good. No changing of trains made it for an uneventful trip :)
<philipballew> so many ubucons. That seems like fun for everyone!
<dpm> yeah :)
<philipballew> dholbach, the patch pilot thing seems like both hard, but rewarding work
<dholbach> I like it - you get to see a lot of work from new contributors first hand
<dholbach> davidcalle, how was your weekend? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, quite nice, went to the beach :) Except last night, Estelle and I drove from 8pm to 5am, asleep at 6, Tristan was done with his night at 8. Now, I'm trying not to overdose on coffee :D
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> It's fine actually, my screen is *bright* though
<davidcalle> dholbach, on snappy -not duc- things, anything not needing engineering input?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I think it's just the ones marked as yellow which need engineering input
<davidcalle> Indeed, my bad
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<popey> \o/
<popey> dpm, dholbach how was ubucon?
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> well organised
<dholbach> lots of fun
<dholbach> and good to see all the German/Berlin Ubuntu folks again
<dholbach> I liked the session about planning Ubucon Europe a lot
<dholbach> I'm looking forward to that one already :)
<dpm> yeah, it was just fantastic
<popey> Excellent!
<dpm> with all that's going on around Ubuntu, it was really reinvigorating to see the passion the German team put in organizing the event
<dpm> and it was really great to hang out with them too
<popey> dpm, any chance I can steal some of your slides for oggcamp this weekend :)
<popey> also, dholbach did you end up talking about snappy?
<dholbach> yep, together with svij and ogra :)
<dpm> popey, sure
<popey> dpm, did you manage to get any kind of convergence demo going?
<dpm> popey, unfortunately not :( I got the desktop mode enabled on my nexus 4 with a bluetooth keyboard and mouse, but the hdmi output never worked: it did show something on the projector, but was just an Ubuntu background image with a progress bar (the same one you get on boot)
<dpm> you might be luckier if silo 22 lands this week
<popey> heh, i expect a last minute demo being cobbled together in the car on the way there if it lands as late as thursday :)
<dpm> :)
 * popey will not be driving :)
<popey> oh, we nudged over 2000 clicks in the store http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/graph_clicks.png
<dholbach> nice!
<dpm> popey, also, you might want to try with the nexus 7 as well, perhaps it works better there
<dpm> ah, cool
<popey> yeah, will poke the landing team to see when 22 will land
<dpm> popey, btw dholbach and I had some fun times trying your music app snap :)
<dpm> well, mostly dholbach, as he was the one trying to get it to work :)
<popey> hahah
<dholbach> popey, I'll have a chat with ted to figure out how to make snapcraft's qml plugin work with it :)
<popey> It was the result of me watching Sergio do his demo on the snappy clinic (so well done on that) which got me motivated
<popey> I just threw it together to see how hard it was
<dholbach> I'll file a bug and let you know :)
<popey> ta
<popey> we should probably land the snapcraft bits in music-app trunk
<popey> rather than some junk branch
<dholbach> yes, once snapcraft does the right thing it should be landed, there agreed :)
<popey> heh
<dholbach> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1510008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1510008 in snapcraft "qml plugin: make it combinable with apps which use other build systems to install their files" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> popey, the avengers programme does not exist any more afaik
<dholbach> I removed the page a few weeks back with a link to the qa team's touch testing page
<dholbach> but somebody added it back
<dholbach> I just sent Nick a mail about it
<dholbach> AFAICT the 'avengers' bug tag doesn't do anything
<popey> while the avengers 'programme' doesn't exist, sure, I think the page is useful.
<popey> one of the clock app devs put it back, because it's a handy page
<popey> We could remove the avengers tags from the bug links, that's not a problem.
<popey> I edited the text at the top to make it clear the page is _just_ a list of links
<popey> oh, i already did remove the avengers tags, so nothing to do there
<popey> dholbach, ^
<dholbach> could we maybe make the page live in the QATeam namespace and we make the avengers page a redirect or something?
<dholbach> so we don't duplicate the content
<dholbach> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugFiling is trying to do the same thing
<dholbach> and there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugReporting
<dholbach> I can do that, if you're fine with the idea
<popey> the QA page is missing stuff though
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> I could move the avengers content there
<popey> I mean, sure, it could. It's not worth arguing about, but the avengers page works
<popey> I don't quite understand why everything was moved to a harder to find, less-detailed page
<dholbach> it wasn'T moved
<dholbach> both existed
<popey> ok, duplicated and then deleted == moved
<dholbach> maybe I missed to make the page a redirect the last time
<dholbach> or I wasn't sure if people were still using the page
<popey> Avengers is easy to remember a nice way to get people into bug reporting
<popey> some dry blah blah QA  / here's a lengthy page on reporting bugs / isn't appealing IMO
<dholbach> ok, fine
<popey> but if the QA pages have the same content and we redirect, than fine :)
<dholbach> I'll leave it up to Nick to decide
<dholbach> all I wanted is less duplication
<popey> (also, some of the QA links are actually _broken_) so they should be audited before switching
<popey> sure
<dholbach> and stopping people to use a tag nobody uses
<dholbach> but I'm happy either way
<popey> there's no tag
<popey> hasn't been for months
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugFiling - all the indicators links are broken
<popey> I do agree that it should be in one place.
<popey> But wherever that is, needs to be maintained
<popey> maybe we should have a regular docs meeting to discuss this ;)
<dholbach> ok, I removed the traces of avengers from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting/BugReporting
<dholbach> and I'm happy for the list of touch projects in either place
<popey> dpm, looks like this landed, so tomorrows image will be fun https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: I got the devportal staging spec working again, and getting ready to package up another update to the site, is there anything you guys need landed?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes! I can have a branch ready around team meeting time, does it work for you?
<mhall119> yup
<davidcalle> Also, do you think we can ask caio for a mechanism in the spec that completely respawns postgre with deployments? We don't need to keep dbs on staging
<davidcalle> keep dbs state*
<mhall119> davidcalle: we need to work with deej on that, he ended up having to do something different than caio's resetdb stuff in order to get the database connections working again
<mhall119> but yes, it should be possible
<davidcalle> ok
<dpm> popey, \o/
<dpm> davidcalle, mhall119, dholbach, popey, I just sent an e-mail re: UOS session scheduling. Would you mind having a look at it and start adding your track's wanted sessions on the trello board?
<dpm> I'd like to review them on our 1:1s later on today
<dholbach> dpm, ok...
<balloons> that's a bit better :-)
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> hey balloons
<dpm> balloons, hey hey
<dpm> balloons, re-sending this then: I just sent an e-mail re: UOS session scheduling. Would you mind having a look at it and start adding your track's wanted sessions on the trello board?
<balloons> can do. I was just looking through the Avengers cleanup dholbach was starting on
<dholbach> balloons, it's not a big issue
<dholbach> balloons, I thought it was something we resolved, then the news article came up :)
 * balloons adds a redirect for everything to pilot
<balloons> :p
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm scheduling my sessions now all at once
<dholbach> awesome!
<jcastro> do I just submit or can I put them in the timeslots I want?
<dpm> jcastro, this might be better a question for mhall119 ^
<jcastro> oh, sorry
<jcastro> Also, my team doesn't really work on Ubuntu so our sessions are more end-user consumable than planning sessions, I hope that's ok.
<dpm> jcastro, that's fine, we accommodate for different types of content on UOS (users, dev workshops, presentations, etc.)
<dpm> jcastro, and thanks for putting together the sessions!
<balloons> so I believe the UKers dropped back an hour last night right?
<jcastro> mhall119: ok so am I just submitting or am I scheduling also?
<popey> balloons, our DST change was the weekend just gone, yes.
<balloons> that makes this week the weird week for timings. We don't change till Sunday
<popey> and Australia the week after I believe
<popey> it's completely stupid :)
<dpm> popey, could you add the wanted sessions on the app dev track in preparation for our 1:1?
<popey> dpm, added one, but the html5 one is just a bit vague
<dpm> popey, right, I was expecting you to look into it
<popey> in the next 7 mins, sure.
<dpm> well, not in the next 7 minutes, no. This was my initial suggestion for topics
<popey> right, i expected us to discuss this
<mhall119> jcastro: you're a track lead, so you should schedule too
<balloons> dholbach, did you already contact flavors about sessions for UOS?
<balloons> dholbach, I ask because I'd like to pitch the idea of doing the show and tell sessions again for flavors. I think it's a great boon to them and the rest of the community
<dholbach> balloons, I mailed community-team and ubuntu-devel and pinged a few individually
<dholbach> and mailed some representatives
<dholbach> yes
<balloons> dholbach, ok, so no harm in me following up
<dholbach> yep, sounds good
<mhall119> dpm: firing up Chrome, will be just a minute
<dpm> famous last words :)
<mhall119> true story :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, balloons: team call?
<davidcalle> mhall119, latest trunk of duc ready to ship afaict
<mhall119> davidcalle: awesome, thanks!
<davidcalle> mhall119, regarding analytics, I've added both heap and GA tag manager for evaluation purpose as you can see, I don't expect this to last and will start working on the link plugin we talked about
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AlanPope/posts/Y3RgjUu4xa9  \o/
<popey> dpm, ^
<dpm> popey, nice one :)
<davidcalle> aha, wireless desktop sharing with Steam link works great! And the controller is a decent mouse. Hi from my tv :)
<balloons> hi davidcalle!
<jcastro> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3qbfji/ubuntu_pls/
<jcastro> hah, busted!
<balloons> I wonder how old that image is
<popey> jcastro, how are the docker images genuine ubuntu ones when they replace /sbin/init with systemd on 14.04?
<jcastro> popey: which specific images?
<popey> https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu/ 14.04 apparently
<popey> I'm getting this from someone using it, and getting confused when upstart doesn't work
<popey> https://github.com/tianon/docker-brew-ubuntu-core/blob/380b4edf3d7e68499f81acc3eb8d22d59236b7b2/trusty/Dockerfile
<jcastro> I am looking at the dockerfile and it doesn't show that at all afaict?
<popey> hmmm
<jcastro> if he's trying to restart services in a docker container then he's not using it right
<popey> hah
<jcastro> one of the reasons to use application containers is not to have init in the container
<popey> will pass that on :)
<jcastro> he's using it like a lightVM, not as an app container
<jcastro> wait, let me get you something he should read
<popey> he's pulling in mongodb which tries to start it as a service and fails
<jcastro> so you don't sound preachy.
<popey> which is where he went looking
<popey> his app needs mongo
<jcastro> is he bundling mongo with his container?
<jcastro> or does he want to connect his containerized app to a mongodb container?
 * czajkowski really should remove mongo as a highlight 
<popey> yeah, he's bundling mongo in the container jcastro
<jcastro> he should probably do that in the dockerfile, I bet he's just grabbing a docker image
<jcastro> sshing into it, doing foo, then trying to create an image
<jcastro> if he follows the mongodb dockerfile and copies and derives off of that it will probably work
<jcastro> http://docs.docker.com/examples/mongodb/
<popey> k
<jcastro> that's all I got though
<popey> ta
<popey> "I don't know how to use docker, which is one of the issues here" :D
<jcastro> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25135897/how-to-automatically-start-a-service-when-running-a-docker-container
<jcastro> it's ok, docker doesn't enforce a specific workflow, so when you let people do what they want, they can paint themselves into a corner
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-27
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> salut
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TyrelParkerMusic/posts/ZahckPsQJaJ was fun to see this morning
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/uds-to-uos/+merge/275817
<dholbach> cjohnston, ^
<dholbach> dpm, we forgot to get the community summary out last week :)
<popey> you were travelling I think.
<popey> we could save it for this week, as the previous one was bi-weekly
<popey> (for one of the definitions of bi-weekly)
<dholbach> yep, sounds good
<popey> dpm, mhall119 dholbach balloons who is doing the Q&A today, and do we have a guest>?
<popey> or guests
<dpm> I've got a conflicting call today - balloons, mhall119 would you be up for the Q&A today?
<mhall119> I'll be available
<balloons> I'm up for it also
<popey> \o/
<balloons> Should be exciting and we can mention uos. No q and a next week due to uos as all
<dpm> excellent
<dpm> actually, we should do the Q&A at UOS too
<dpm> popey, good work with organizing the HTML5 sessions with dbarth
<mhall119> dpm: who's going to have time to do a Q&A at UOS?
<dpm> we managed last time around
<popey> We all dived in didn't we?
<popey> maybe at one UOS we were most of us there.
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> anyway, I'll put it in the schedule at the usual time, and then we can look at who can make it
<popey> remember USA does daylight savings this weekend!
<mhall119> yay confusion!
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong, morning :)
<mhall119> good morning, I didn't deploy your analytics stuff yesterday, I'm concerned about what it will do to page loads from within china, can you ask somebody on the web team what impact it might have or how we can test it?
<davidcalle> mhall119, that's a good question! Will do asap
<mhall119> thanks
<davidcalle> mhall119, asked in #web-team
<balloons> popey, what do you think about doing a live game hacking session for the show and tell track? The idea would be similar to working on an application, but instead it would invovle writing a game.
<balloons> I'm would consider it a good idea, if there was someone in the midst of writing a game who would be willing to host such a session
<balloons> mmm.. I see you have a create an app session already, so this might be very similar and unneeded
<popey> balloons, that session is for Christian who is going to bootstrap people into qml
<mhall119> balloons: popey: you can see if kenvandine or Elleo are working on a game or can show of a simple one with Bacon 2D (I think they did last UOS too)
<popey> true
<balloons> that was kind of my thought. I wasn't sure if you have another framework to show off; but really anyone who's knowledgable and working on a game I think would make for a good session
<dholbach> cjohnston, updated
<dpm> oh wow, someone wrote a nice reference book on using the Ubuntu phone: https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content
<popey> yeah, it's been discussed on the phone list
<popey> started out as a text file, but he was convinced to make it a git book so others could contribute
<davidcalle> mhall119, I have some time now if you can
<mhall119> davidcalle: sadly no, the Q&A starts in 20 min
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh right UTC doesn't DTS :)
<mhall119> our DST starts this coming weekend
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'll look into the source and figure it out
<mhall119> davidcalle: that's all you can do for now, until alex fixes the docs package
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: look at ./api_docs/importers/yuidoc.py and ./api_docs/importers/__init__.py
<mhall119> balloons: I'm scheduling the hangout for us
<balloons> mhall119, zomg.. heh, I'm completely in the zone, I would have missed it
<balloons> thanks
<mhall119> balloons: FYI, ubuntuonair.com is having database errors, I've let IS know
<popey> oof
<mhall119> fixed now
<mhall119> balloons: will get you the hangout link in a minute
<balloons> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> davidcalle, does the request on https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33284171/added-updated-pages-in-wrong-place-in-django-cms-article-tree-using-postgres make sense?
<dholbach> I mean... I don't have access to nor can I give out a dump of the actual developer.u.c db
<dholbach> and with a simple off-the-shelf default postgres db this is reproducible
<dholbach> I'm just not sure if I'm missing anything
<davidcalle> I think there is everything someone would need to reproduce
<dholbach> I also run into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12980326/
<dholbach> so I don't quite know how to respond
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ if you have time after the hangout - maybe you can take a look too?
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I added a note to community.u.c about donating :)
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you help me with https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/porting/?
<dholbach> davidcalle, the <ul> which is following "Based on the version of your kernel, rebase one of these tree on top your branch"
<dholbach> I tried to change it to twelve-col, but what do I know - the start of the <li> with "3.10" is at the top of the page
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, one day we'll sit down and you'll explain this to me, ok? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, reload and tell me if that's what you want :)
<dholbach> <3 <3 <3
<davidcalle> mhall119, what do you think of "if(!window.location.href.contains("developer.ubuntu.com/zh/")){ [analytics goes here] }" for testing analytics without bogging down cn users?
<davidcalle> (well... /zh-cn/
<davidcalle> )
<mhall119> davidcalle: better to check if it's cn.developer.ubuntu.com and leave off the /zh-cn/
<davidcalle> mhall119, wfm
<dholbach> mhall119, did you see my question earlier? O:-)
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/analytics-exclude-cn-domain/+merge/275887
<davidcalle> me is afk for a moment
<mhall119> dholbach: saw it, didn't understand it, are you asking how to take a pgdump?
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm not sure if you saw the question on stackoverflow - somebody suggested that uploading a pgdump would help solve the problem as it's a DBA thing - I'm not sure about that though
<dholbach> and was wondering what I should reply
<dholbach> as it looked to me as if it's easily reproducible without any changes to a postgres setup
<dholbach> and I can't create or give out an actual dump of developer.u.c
<mhall119> dholbach: it might help them re-produce it, though if you can reproduce it with a clean database maybe walk them through the initial setup?
<dholbach> also the pg_dump command failed on me
<dholbach> that's what I did in the question
<dholbach> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33284171/added-updated-pages-in-wrong-place-in-django-cms-article-tree-using-postgres
<dholbach> I just feel like I could maybe get an answer on stackoverflow but the request from the commenter doesn't make much sense
<dholbach> and I wasn't sure if I wasn't missing something
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe they're not familiar with django or django-cms and just want to see if they can find a problem in the data itself
<mhall119> or maybe they want to see the data to get an understanding of how Django's models are working
<mhall119> anyway, the pg_dump error probably means you need to use flags -W and -h localhost
<mhall119> -W will make it promptyou for the password
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> I just replied
<dholbach> let's hope we get an answer there :-/
<mhall119> dholbach: I've found a contact email for a django CMS developer who emailed me a while back, I'm going to reply and CC you on that asking for help
<dholbach> thanks a lot - that would be great
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<davidcalle> mhall119, so, API docs importer, I've looked at it and afaict what's needed is to figure out the right import options to get what we want?
<davidcalle> mhall119, do you mind reviewing -> https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/analytics-exclude-cn-domain/+merge/275887
<mhall119> davidcalle: if we're lucky it's just a matter of setting the right options, if we're not lucky we'll need to tweak the script to make it work with the new docs without breaking how it works with the old
<davidcalle> mhall119, since it's not in the archive yet and we'd like some docs published *somewhere* this week, what do you suggest: do we host the yui version somewhere online in a people.ubuntu/canonical site, or do we host the package somewhere and wget it on d.u.c?
<mhall119> davidcalle: we can update the update_apidocs.sh to pull from the PPA for that specific package, but it won't pull in a new version if it gets updated
<davidcalle> mhall119, I can probably come up with a script that checks the latest published version, put at this point, we probably should put the package somewhere and replace it by a new version when we have to.
<davidcalle> but*
<mhall119> davidcalle: if you can make a script that will do that for PPAs, it'll be useful for more than just js scopes, so if you know how let's do that
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm going to assume the firewall lets us talk to the lp API?
<davidcalle> Or at least the lp.net domain?
<davidcalle> mhall119, nevermind -> dumb
<davidcalle> :)
<mhall119> well that gets tricky, because LP tends to redirect to launchpadlibrarian and stuff
<mhall119> but we can probably work something out with IS to get to PPAs
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey hey :)
<dpm> hm, on 15.10 gimp consistently crashes X :/
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> Soooo many pictures on G+ of nexus 4s and nexus 7s running on an external display :)
<dpm> yeah \o/
<popey> dpm, how did you get the camera rotated correctly? On my device it's rotated 90 degrees
<dpm> popey, I rotated the phone :)
<dpm> on mine it was 180 degrees
<popey> oh, interesting
<dpm> I played with both the front and back ones
<dpm> both worked well, but I ended up using the front one to show the phone screen on the picture
<dpm> I also noticed that either bluetooth or hdmi output really suck batteries
<dpm> but my phone power cable didn't reach to the adapter's power input for the pic :)
<daker> dpm: hi, can you share your ubucon.de presentation ? is it hosted somewhere ?
<dpm> daker, sure, I've not yet uploaded it, but I can e-mail you the PDF in the meantime if you want
<daker> dpm: yes thanks!
<dpm> the ubucon guys are also putting together the videos, but the feed on my talk is missing the first 15 mins
<dpm> done
<daker> dpm: oh nice :D
<dpm> :)
<Pici> /36/36
<popey> dpm, spotted an error in your presentation, the mx4 resolution is wrong
<dpm> popey, aha. What's the correct value?
<dpm> mhall119, how do I schedule the plenaries? I.e. when creating the meeting in summit, which track do I choose for the plenary?
<popey> dpm, 1152 × 1920
<mhall119> dpm: no track, make it a plenary type and you'll be able to drag and drop it to a plenary slot
<dpm> mhall119, great
<dpm> thanks popey
<popey> np
<dpm> czajkowski, hggdh, I'm starting to schedule some of the tracks on the Community track, along with the plenaries
<dpm> some of the *sessions*, sorry
<dpm> mhall119, just created Jane's plenary (plenary type, no track), but I can't see it on my list of sessions to schedule. Anything else I need to do?
<mhall119> dpm: refresh?
<mhall119> I can see it
<mhall119> oh, maybe you need extra permissions in summit, let me check
<dpm> mhall119, that was my point
<mhall119> hmmm, you're listed as a manager, so you should see it, let me make you a scheduler too and see
<mhall119> dpm: try refreshing now
<mhall119> hey, so is our team call today still at 1500 UTC or has it moved to 1600 UTC because of europe's DST change?
<mhall119> dpm: I think we need to re-consider the "convergence" track next cycle, it seems about half of my sessions are actually better suited for Show & Tell or App Dev
<dpm> mhall119, I always rely on the calendar, regardless of dst. It depends on who scheduled the event. In this case, it's in 1h for this week
<dpm> mhall119, I spotted that, but was thinking the other way round: reconsidering show & tell being too successful and stealing the thunder of other tracks :)
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, czajkowski, pleia2, were you thinking of doing another CC Q&A at UOS?
<mhall119> next week is a regularly scheduled IRC meeting, but I don't think we have anybody on the schedule forit
<davidcalle> mhall119, can you make me a summit scheduler as well?
<mhall119> davidcalle: aren't you a track lead?
<davidcalle> mhall119, I am, afaict, I can only propose meetings and wait for them to be acked
<mhall119> ok, I've made us all schedulers in addition to being managers (and track leads), that should give everybody all the permissions needed
<dpm> Schedule looking much better now: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/all
<davidcalle> dpm, and there are still some pending sessions to ack :) mhall119, I'm davidc3 on summit, not davidcalle, I'm telling you since I haven't seen any changes in my interface
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you know why https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/ works fine, but the editor page is empty?
<dholbach> is there a way to check the version history?
<mhall119> davidcalle: ugh, that would explain it
<mhall119> dholbach: in draft mode you will have a "History" menu at the top
<davidcalle> dholbach, history -> view history
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> aha!
<mhall119> dholbach: as well as a "Revert to live" option
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<mhall119> davidcalle: refresh summit and see if you have permissions now
<davidcalle> mhall119, works, thanks :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, what's the overflow column of the schedule, can I put any track in there?
<dholbach> davidcalle, the old snappy 'build apps' page is gone! :-)
<davidcalle> hah, rick was asking about it 20min ago :D
<jono> dpm, good to go?
<dpm> jono, dst hiccup, we've got the community team meeting now. Are you free in 1h?
<davidcalle> (asking for it to be removed of course ;-) )
<mhall119> davidcalle: yeah, that's for when you can't fit a session into your track's room
<jono> dpm, I should be, yep
<davidcalle> mhall119, perfect, thanks
<dpm> jono, great, ttyl then
<jono> dpm, :-)
<popey> Getting like 1fps in hangouts, so I may disappear soon when my gpu blows up
<popey> dialling down to no video helps tremendously!
<jcastro> mhall119: oic, this plugs into elasticsearch
<jcastro> mhall119: also, today might be a good day to socialize that magical KVM command that lets me try unity8 on the desktop.
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back :)
<mhall119> jcastro: you mean running it in LXC?
<jcastro> yeah
<mhall119> I haven't tried it recently
<jcastro> I want to try what that dude has on that youtube video
<jcastro> And I am debating going 16.04 right now
<mhall119> not much different in 16.04 just yet
<mhall119> I wouldn't think anyway
<popey> unity 8 in lxc is broken
<jcastro> ok 16.04 it is
<jcastro> if my computer breaks I will blame both of you
<mhall119> acheivement unlocked: broke jcastro's computer
<mhall119> though if LXC breaks your computer, I'll consider that payback for when juju+lxc broke mine years ago
<dpm> mhall119, did you get my e-mail about testing meetup.c?
<dpm> mhall119, I'll send an e-mail to all, but I'm afraid I need to skip today's call, although that shouldn't be a reason for it not to happen
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33284171/added-updated-pages-in-wrong-place-in-django-cms-article-tree-using-postgres/33399188#33399188
<dholbach> I'll try to upgrade mptt and see if that helps
<dholbach> we should really make https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 a priority
<dholbach> especially now with landings being possible again
<dpm> thanks dholbach!
<dpm> dholbach, the bug report does only say do django upgrade. From which version to which version, and why do we need the upgrade?
<dholbach> it's slightly outdated
<dpm> ok, I can see the new revision on the diff too: 1.8.4
<dpm> it seems we should be able to drop South too, as 1.7 shipped built-in schema migration?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> that's why the diff of the MP is so big
<dholbach> all migrations need to be converted from the old to the new format
<dholbach> everything from L525 onwards it the non-migrations part of the diff
<dholbach> but for bug 1506861 we probably don't need the full upgrade
<ubot2> bug 1506861 in developer-ubuntu-com "Markdown article importer messes up article tree" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506861
<dholbach> it might make sense to fix this issue before
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> it looks like manage.py cms fix-mptt  actually made it work
<dholbach> I'll embed it in my testing
<dholbach> Daniele is a great guy - he's a contact from mhall119
<dholbach> I'll ask him if he has an Amazon Wishlist or something
<dpm> :-)
<dholbach> hum, that might have been a bit premature... it just worked one time now - I'll need to figure out more specifically how it works and under which conditions it fixes the issue
<dholbach> it looks like we should move off of the old django cms (and with that off of mptt to treebeard) in any case
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> dholbach, I guess it's a two step process, right? First upgrade django (which we can theoretically do right now) and then migrate to treebeard?
<dholbach> dpm, I personally would for now just upgrade to a newer mptt and apply the fix-mptt change (if I can make sure that fixes everything we need in the importer)
<dholbach> and then do the big upgrade where we do django and everything else
<dholbach> and migrate to treebeard with that at the same time
<dholbach> the big upgrade will need a lot of testing to see if all plugins still work etc
<dholbach> maybe we can try to do a better job staying on current stuff later on
<dpm> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> but we can discuss it later on with davidcalle and mhall119 if you like
<dholbach> just to see how everyone feels about it
<dholbach> for now I'll just work on an isolated fix for the importer
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119's contact gave us some food for thought (and experimentation: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33284171/)
<dholbach> I'll let you know how it goes :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: if you have some time later on, I'd appreciate a review (and testing) of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1506861/+merge/276104
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: and there's https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1510904/+merge/276111 now
<dholbach> with that I I'll run out for lunch :-)
<dholbach> see you later!
<dpm> davidcalle, could you add a description for the "JavaScript scopes hands-on" session? I'm writing a blog post announcing the summit and I wanted to highlight it :)
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle, mhall119: shall we have a chat about landing the rest of MPs in our docs hour call in 40m?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good to me
<mhall119> dholbach: works for me
<dholbach> awesome
<davidcalle> dpm, sure!
<davidcalle> dholbach, sure!
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, will be 5 min late
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> dholbach, will be a few mins
<mhall119> seems we all will ;)
<popey> we hanging out?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll test yours in a sec
<dholbach> let me know if you have any feedback about the branches
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> davidcalle, 127.0.0.1/:44 Uncaught TypeError: window.location.href.contains is not a function
<davidcalle> waaat
<dholbach> davidcalle, this seems to work .indexOf(...) > -1
<davidcalle> dholbach, where do you see this issue?
<dholbach> trunk
<dholbach> trunk + your branch using chromium
<davidcalle> dholbach, this output I mean
<dholbach> in the js console
<dholbach> press f12
<davidcalle> dholbach, works in firefox :p
<dholbach> does it work for you in chromium?
<davidcalle> dholbach, just tested in chrome, doesn't work
<dholbach> this might work: if(window.location.href.indexOf("cn.developer.ubuntu.com") == -1)
<dholbach> I'm still trying to figure out how to pretend I'm "cn.developer.ubuntu.com"
<dholbach> nevermind, I was a bit dense :)
<dholbach> shall we remove http://stats.g.doubleclick.net/dc.js as well?
<dholbach> not sure where that's coming from
<davidcalle> dholbach, don't know
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so the check I posted above wfm
<dholbach> both in chromium and firefox
<davidcalle> dholbach, was testing, can confirm
 * davidcalle changes
<davidcalle> dholbach, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/analytics-exclude-cn-domain/+merge/275887
<dholbach> approved
<davidcalle> Yay
 * davidcalle hugs dholv
<jcastro> popey: this latest podcast is brilliant, well done
<davidcalle> *dholbach
<jcastro> well, brilliant so far I mean, in the middle of listening
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle back
<popey> ooh, cool, thanks jcastro
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm impatient to test your importer fix on staging!
<dholbach> davidcalle, oh ok... I thought somebody was going to review and test them?
<dholbach> or do we just push to trunk?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've just tried it :)
<dholbach> ah! great!
<dholbach> so I can push to trunk now? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep :)
<dholbach> both?
<davidcalle> dholbach, haven't tested git yet, and taking tristan to the doc in 10 min :/
<dholbach> ^ mhall119 - can you look at the git branch then?
<dholbach> I'll merge the other one
<mhall119> dholbach: do we know that bzr and git command-line tools are available on the server?
<dholbach> it'd surprise me a lot if bzr wasn'T
<dholbach> but for git we should ask
<davidcalle> bzr is, since it imports on tsaging
<davidcalle> staging*
<dholbach> mhall119 (and davidcalle|afk): I pushed a check for bzr/git availability to the branch
<dholbach> I hope that's better
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> hi czajkowski, around?
<dpm> czajkowski, nm, we can chat tomorrow if you're around
<dpm> calling it a day for today
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-30
<dupingping> Help me.
<dupingping> just a question, ubuntu membership certificate mail is registered mail or common mail?
<dupingping> certificate mail's type is?
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think we can try to land all our branches on staging today? :-)
 * davidcalle checks if mike hasn't done it already
<davidcalle> Nope
<dholbach> I made a change in the one branch which mhall119 was alluding to might be good to have, but it didn't get reviewed yet
<davidcalle> dholbach, git checking?
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1510904/+merge/276111 ?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I added checks if git and bzr are installed
<davidcalle> dholbach, on the staging juju machine running the devportal instance, git is not installed
<dholbach> ok - shall I file an RT?
<davidcalle> dholbach, no need, it's a mp on the spec, let me look for the time I needed click to be added, it will point us to the right file to change
<dholbach> brilliant - thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach, should I add a minecraft server as well?
<davidcalle> :D
<dholbach> frozen-bubble please :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/canonical-mojo-specs/mojo-ue-devportal-git-dep/+merge/276225
 * davidcalle pings webops
<dholbach> nice one!
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've left an inline comment in your mp
<dholbach> davidcalle, I can't see it?
<dholbach> ah, now
<dholbach> you're obviously riht
<dholbach> right
<davidcalle> dholbach, my bad I forgot to click save under the empty comment box at the top of the page after editing at the bottom...
<dholbach> fixed
<dholbach> and before we let it loose and turn it on on prod, we should talk to the snappy folks again and see if they're really interested in us tracking 15.04 and trunk
<dholbach> or whatever they're calling it on github now
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> but for playing around with it on staging this should all be good enough
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, git added to the spec
<davidcalle> dholbach, "Could not check out branch "git://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy""
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe a " too much?
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope, git clone git://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy doesn't work either
<dholbach> davidcalle, locally or on the machine itself?
<davidcalle> dholbach, locally
<dholbach> it works for me
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13007600/
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh wait... The office network I'm on could be restricting this call... Even if that would be crazy. /me switches to full vpn
<dholbach> davidcalle, tried it from another host where I had never used git before and it works there as well
<dholbach> davidcalle_, tried it from another host where I had never used git before and it works there as well
<dholbach> davidcalle_, but we might have to ask IS to punch another hole into the firewall
<davidcalle_> dholbach, wow...
<dholbach> they're blocking it?
<davidcalle_> dholbach, yep :'(
<dholbach> :-/
<davidcalle_> dholbach, that makes me sad for them
<davidcalle_> Anyway, back to testing again :)
<davidcalle_> dholbach, note that I also need a vpn to access IRC...
<dholbach> :-(
<davidcalle> dholbach, the importer will need some more changes for snapcraft, I can see an issue with links, and now the snapcraft intro page needs an image, not sure how markdown deals with this (though, I think I've seen images in github projects  READMEs)
<dholbach> ok, I'll file bugs
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1511676 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1511677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1511676 in developer-ubuntu-com "[md-importer] links are broken" [High,Triaged]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1511677 in developer-ubuntu-com "Figure out how to display images in imported markdown docs" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> I'll start working on the former
<dholbach> the latter I think can wait for a bit
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we merge the git import?
<dholbach> just so it works and is in trunk... we don't necessarily need to enable it right now in prod
<davidcalle> dholbach, just one last thing before, I need to update the pip-cache-revno thingy in trunk
<dholbach> ah yes
<davidcalle> (it pulls all pip packages, will take 10 min)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/import-md-just-daily/+merge/276236
<dholbach> I placed the cronjob 5 minutes after the store update
<davidcalle> dholbach, I forgot to do that yesterday, which means trunk fails by default right now unless you do it manually first
<dholbach> but still in the time when most folks are slleeping
<dholbach> mh?
<dholbach> ah ok ,yes :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, new cron acked, will merge it as well in a minute
<dholbach> thanks
<davidcalle> a vpn-pulling-and-pushing-50-packages minute ;)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, all merged \o/
<dholbach> I'm getting closer to fixing the links as well :-)
<dholbach> thanks a lot davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you mind if I send current trunk to staging without links fixed?
<dholbach> not at all
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you mind filing a rt to poke a hole in duc firewall for github?
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> done, I CCed you on it
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty! I'm going for lunch with Estelle and kids, I've asked for the devportal tarball to be uploaded at the rigth place for a staging deployment, I'll trigger it as soon as I'm back :)
<dholbach> awesome
 * davidcalle runs, ttyl o/
<dpm> dholbach, what channel are you running on your phone, stable or rc-proposed?
<dholbach> stable
<balloons> Happy Friday to everyone!
<dpm> hey balloons, happy Friday to you too :)
<dpm> balloons, do you have a krillin device running on the stable channel?
<balloons> dpm, I don't have a krillin device anymore
<balloons> I donated it back to the lab
<dpm> ah, no worries
<balloons> I do have an n4, but it's running rc
<dpm> On 15.10 my phone seems to no longer be recognized when plugged it, although it recognizes my nexus 4
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey again
<dholbach> I have two things for you :-)
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1511676/+merge/276253
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1511677
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1511677 in developer-ubuntu-com "[md-importer] Figure out how to display images" [Medium,Triaged]
<dholbach> if you look at the MP you'll see that I stole an old idea from you :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, ah right, dissociating url and title for links :)
<dholbach> if I had called it MAP it would've been a bit more obvious ;-)
<davidcalle> Works for me in any case ;) I'm trying to trigger a staging deployment and I'll give a try to ^
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> and let me know if you have any ideas on how to implement the image thing
<davidcalle> dholbach, I would say: hosting images in the docs dir in snapcraft, and using the proper markdown extension (there is one for images). To have something that would work both and github and d.u.c, with images hosted on github
<dholbach> so we'd hotlink to the image on github? or did I misunderstand
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes we would
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll see what I can do
<davidcalle> dholbach, I can have a look at it a bit later
<davidcalle> If you don't feel like messing with it :)
<dholbach> I'll take care of writing the UOS Core track blog post and confirming everything
<dholbach> and if there's time before EOD I'll look into it :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, fyi I'm currently deploying duc trunk to staging, I've used the mojo spec branch, are there any fix for the deployment that haven't made it to it yet?
<davidcalle> mhall119, also, I've added git to the list of packages we need
<mhall119> davidcalle: everything should be in the spec branch on wendigo
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok, so not the lp one yet?
<mhall119> davidcalle: the spec will now build the devportal tarball and upload it to swift, and deploy it from there
<davidcalle> Haha ok
<mhall119> no, not the lp one yet, if you can push what's on wendigo to Lp that would be great
<davidcalle> mhall119, there are several branches in there, can you point me to the right one? the default "mojo-ue-devportal" ?
<davidcalle> mhall119, "build the devportal tarball" from trunk, prod, or a revno of our choosing?
<davidcalle> btw, if I understood what you said correctly, not having to get the tarball uploaded is awesome :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, from what I gather from the diff (tell me if I misunderstand): Now, I should simply run make on the spec, wait for it to deploy, then juju set build_label {prod branch revno I want}, wait for it to update
<mhall119> davidcalle: yes
<mhall119> eventually we'll have "make upgrade" working, which will do it all in one step, but it's not there yet
<mhall119> did you pull everything from trunk into prod?
<davidcalle> mhall119, not yet no, I'm making a mojo spec branch with all these changes, now that I've looked at them
<dholbach> jcastro, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1511/+settopics ← there's still this one cloud session sitting there
<jcastro> I have no idea what this is
<jcastro> oh, openstack, ok I'll ask the guys
<davidcalle> mhall119, hah, apparently, we can't push changes back from wendigo to a new mojo-spec branch
<mhall119> no, which is why I haven't pushed it to LP yet :)
<dupingping> hey, please look http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/
<mhall119> dupingping: ok, what am I looking at?
<dupingping> mhall119, I made this table with scraped data from Ubuntu Official Site.
<dupingping> mhall119, It's same http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?release=12.04+LTS&category=Desktop&category=Laptop
<dupingping> mhall119, but more easily read.
<jcastro> dholbach: I'll figute out what to do with it
<mhall119> dupingping: cool, what are your plans for it?
<dholbach> thanks jcastro
<dupingping> mhall119, yes, i just users can easily choose pc & laptops for ubuntu.
<dupingping> i wanted to make it as more easily and more useful browse.
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: FYI, the recent devportal deployment has given us the ability to add meta tags for page description and keywords,if anybody wants to use them for the snappy docs
<dupingping> It's just viewable. And it's about for my web scraping skills.
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> dupingping: cool, have you talked to anybody about getting some of those usability changes back into the original site?
<dupingping> mhall119, did not say. but will soon. And do you know who manage the original site?
<mhall119> I'm not sure, if it's lp:ubuntu-certification than it's Victor Palau https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-certification
<dupingping> yes, let me check it.
<dholbach> dpm, with some of the snappy sessions not happening I should even be able to make time for the community roundtable :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> balloons, on the week update notes, could you expand on "QA tracker set up for Xenial" bit?
<balloons> dpm, working on it
<dpm> balloons, cool, let me know when done and I'll copy over and press the Send button
<jcastro> dpm: will there be lightningtalks at the ubucon?
<jcastro> also if there's room for it I'd like to do a gaming-on-ubuntu talk if there's room on the schedule
<dpm> jcastro, yeah. 4 x 15 min slots, each day
<jcastro> if I talk about cloud for 4 days straight I'll go more insane than normal
<dpm> awesome, yeah :)
<balloons> dpm, I hope it makes more sense now
<dpm> jcastro, I'm just putting together a Trello board to coordinate talks and tasks, I'll just put you there
<dpm> balloons, looks better now. Do you have some links, though? I just want to make sure I know what I'm talking about :)
<balloons> whoops, I have the links ready, hehe
<dpm> jcastro, https://trello.com/b/9WhchzaT/ubucon-summit
<jcastro> dpm: I can just add our sessions then?
<dpm> jcastro, if you know them, yeah, that'd be great. Note that the sessions are for the first day. There is also the unconference part on the second day if you need to use that for discussions/panels
<jcastro> ok I'll just add a bunch and then we can trim/move from there
<dpm> sounds good
<dpm> if you've got many, you might just want to add them to a new "Proposed sessions" list and then we can move them to the final list
<jcastro> oh, where is that?
<dpm> jcastro, I'll just create the list. I think your sessions would go better on the Developer track
<jcastro> ack
<dpm> jcastro, you guys rock, btw
<jcastro> do you know if we've asked for an orange box?
<dpm> jcastro, oh, I thought you mentioned we'd bring one
<dpm> jcastro, if you've got the contact, I can ask
<jcastro> yeah, dan poler.
<jcastro> he has a little spreadsheet you apply for a box
<jcastro> then someone ships it out
<dpm> great, will get in touch and add a card for it
<jcastro> I will add way more than we have room for, easier to throw away content than to scrounge for it
<dpm> jcastro, sounds good
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, I'm afraid I don't have good news about the importer fix on staging...
<dholbach> ok?
<mhall119> did you break staging again?
<davidcalle> Staging itself is fine! The importer is not :(
<mhall119> oh, well then, it could be worse :)
<dholbach> mptt is updated?
<dholbach> did the importer run finish?
<mhall119> mptt should have been upgraded if the new version is in requirements.txt
<dholbach> can we run "./manage.py cms fix-mptt" manually?
<davidcalle> dholbach, haven't tried the last one, but yes for all previous q
<mhall119> juju run --unit devportal-app/0 './run.py manage.py cms fix-mptt' should do it
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, I've been running import commands this way for a while now, and while it looked fine at first (with fix-mptt running at each import), it ended up in the same sad state as before
<davidcalle> Running fix-mptt separately deosn't help either
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach, any way to get the version of mptt from the cli?
<dholbach> and not a cache issue, either right?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've been verifying it for more than one hour now, so nope
<mhall119> davidcalle: there probably is, with pip, but I don't know the syntax off the top of my head
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, python -c 'import mptt; print(mptt.VERSION)'
<dholbach> (if that's accessible from anywhere?)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm sorry...... I really thought this would get us somewhere :-(((((((((
<mhall119> dholbach: davidcalle: is there a navigation heirarchy to these docs, or are all the pages on the same nav level?
<davidcalle> mptt is 0.7.4 (./run.py "pip show django-mptt")
<davidcalle> mhall119, if they were all on the same nav level, it wouldn't be an issue if they were mixed up :D
<davidcalle> sorry, long day :p There is a hierarchy
<mhall119> np :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, don't be sorry, you went above and beyond to look for a fix
<dholbach> so now we have an interesting case
<dholbach> it works in a local postgres installation
<dholbach> but not in staging
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we should go for https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471 instead then ;-)
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ I updated the "upgrade" MP and it works again
<davidcalle> Looks like pages get "stacked-up", eg I can see one in the page tree (ending up on a 404), which url is https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/current/garbage/cross-build/security/package-names/config/meta/oem/cross-build/package-names
<dholbach> and removed mptt and stuff
<dholbach> wow
<davidcalle> dholbach, this might be better than digging (y)our head(s) into this issue once again, indeed. You were saying that they don't use mptt in newer django?
<dholbach> davidcalle, no, they moved to treebeard
<davidcalle> dholbach, I like the name, let's go for it ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe after UOS we can test this MP together and see if it isn't worth trying to get this deployed and working together
<dholbach> haha, that was an easy sell
<davidcalle> dholbach, agreed
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ what do you think?
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, I need to go
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<davidcalle> Have a nice week-end all o/
<dholbach> and thanks again for your help!
<davidcalle> dholbach, np :)
<dholbach> oops, that was Ctrl-R in the wrong window :)
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day too
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-10-31
<dupingping> hi, everybody.
<dupingping> how to register new localization?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-10-31
<hggdh> tsimonq2: just a quickie, no time now. Phillw is/has been banned from Ubuntu. We can chat later. Pleae keep it under lids
<hggdh> crap
<hggdh> well. Such is life.
<tsimonq2> hggdh: tl;dr thank you all very much
<wxl> also because of that c word:
<wxl> !language | hggdh
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<hggdh> mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa
<tsimonq2> Such is life.
<czajkowski> wxl: of all words that's really not a bad word :)
<wxl> czajkowski: examples? ;)
<czajkowski> wxl: crap above is not bad
<czajkowski> compared to what it could be
<wxl> czajkowski: i was kidding, silly.
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-01
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> svij, ubucon call today? :)
<svij> dholbach: on my way
<svij> dholbach: the permissions changed again
<dholbach> bizarre!
<svij> urgs
<dholbach> I lost parts of my voice over the weekend as you heard
<svij> you sound as bad as every day, dholbach
 * svij hides
<dholbach> I wasn't expecting any different reply :)
<svij> :D
<DiegoTc> Hi to all, if you could like to help in the Google Code In 2016 (GCI) this year as mentor, please help us adding your  task to the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn2016
<dholbach> All right my friends - I need to run. Have a good one and see you tomorrow!
<wxl> hey mhall119 did you guys receive my additional request for funds? haven't heard anything from claire or anyone about it and there's a little over a week to go
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-02
<ahoneybun> pleia2: do you know who handles the Ubuntu LoCo Calendar?
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<svij> dholbach: hey hey, I've prepared a blog posts for insights.ubuntu.com
<svij> dholbach: can you have a look? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AYSpTyDDx1_rBLYFcbdMTIRSYkT2a0tNahYKhgveeyM/edit#
<dholbach> cool, can you drop me a mail with everything? I'll pass it on to Amrisha - she can help with setting it up as an event on the page as well... I'm not sure how to do that
<ahoneybun> hey dholbach
<dholbach> thanks svij
<dholbach> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> want to be on a Kubuntu Podcast episode?
<svij> can you check first if the post is fine as it is right now?
<dholbach> ahoneybun, I checked the time - I won't be able to make it
<dholbach> svij, sure, will review in a bit
<svij> thanks!
<ahoneybun> alright thanks dholbach
 * svij is still waiting for the call from the Unperfekthaus :/
<dholbach> ahoneybun, but maybe one of the others can
<ahoneybun> I've poked mhall and going to check up on it later
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<tsimonq2> By the way, thanks dholbach. :D
<dholbach> tsimonq2, no worries
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> svij, did some quick edits
<dholbach> maybe somebody else can have a second pass at reviewing it?
<svij> dholbach: thanks
<svij> the doc looks like my class tests from a few years ago now :D
<svij> any native english speakers want to quickly help with my blog post about ubucon europe? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AYSpTyDDx1_rBLYFcbdMTIRSYkT2a0tNahYKhgveeyM/edit#
 * tsimonq2 takes a quick look
<tsimonq2> dholbach, svij: Made a few comments.
<tsimonq2> But otherwise it looks good. ;)
<svij> tsimonq2: thanks!
<svij> dholbach: do you still need an email or can you pass it directly to amrisha?
<dholbach> will take care of it
<svij> dholbach: thanks!
<svij> dholbach: I couldn't reach the people from the Unperfekthaus today (need to go to uni now), will probably try tomorrow and finalize the social events. :/
<svij> *sighs*
<tsimonq2> o/
<dholbach> *crossing fingers!*
<czajkowski> dholbach: you going to be there?
<dholbach> yes
<czajkowski> yay :D
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> OMG IRL Hugs from dholbach is on the cards!
<svij> dholbach: they just called back after I've left the building. I've reserved the room with buffet for us, so the social event shouldn't be a problem anymore \o/
<svij> need to finalize that tomorrow though
<dholbach> svij, excellent!
<svij> dholbach: do you know when I will hear something from clair regarding the donations fund? Didn't hear anything yet
<mhall119> wxl: hey, I need a fellow UOS track lead for the community track, would you be willing and able to help me recruit sessions and put them on the schedule?
<wxl> mhall119: i will help with UOS, if you get my darn community donations request finished! :)
<czajkowski> wxl: please.........
<wxl> czajkowski: hm?
<jose> czajkowski: will you be at UbuCon EU?
<czajkowski> jose: I shall be indeed
<wxl> czajkowski: if you're pleasing me to help with UOS, i certainly will. the conditional was mainly an opportunity to remind mhall119 that i need my request approved quickly!
<popey> we approved it
<wxl> popey: the 2nd/additional one?
<jose> what about mine?
<popey> if this was slack I'd paste a gif of money being thrown at the screen
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> lol
<svij> :D
<czajkowski> but we don't use slack
<wxl> popey: you could always paste a link :)
<jose> \o/
<wxl> in any case thank you
<wxl> i'll start bugging claire now XD
<svij> I'm waiting for the money for ubucon eu too
<popey> here you go https://media.giphy.com/media/VhFps32TlNgsg/giphy.gif
<svij> when the money arrives, I'll be all like: https://media.giphy.com/media/X8omQqfFyeq1a/giphy.gif
 * svij just needs to get fatter
<wxl> hahahhahahaha
<popey> in very small denomination notes, yes
<wxl> i love you guys :)
<jose> wxl: that reminds me, is all set for seagl?
<wxl> jose: once i get my second fund request, yes
<popey> jose: looks like I'm staying in the same hotel as you at ubucon
<svij> in which hotel are you staying?
<popey> sheraton
<popey> the other one is full to the brim with nerds
<popey> pleia2: your request too was approved.
<wxl> ew nerds
<svij> hah
<svij> oh right, 2km away
<popey> pokemon go distance away
<svij> :D
<pleia2> popey: great, thanks
 * svij has 30km
<popey> now, I just need to come up with a talk
<wxl> you could talk about how awesome the community council is :)
<jose> yeah I'm staying at the sheraton as well
<jose> unperfekthotel is fully booked
<svij> microsoft will send me give-away stuff for ubucon.
<svij> I wonder what those will be
<jose> at oscon they had open source tshirts
<svij> cool
<wxl> oscon made me mad now that they're no longer a portland fixture
<svij> atleast their mailserver is accepting my emails again (it didn't last week…experts…)
 * czajkowski is staying at the holiday inn express 
<czajkowski> mhall119: so you know you have to bring a decent size suitcase to bring stuff back to  your better half right ?
<mhall119> czajkowski: so I've been told...
<mhall119> did I tell you that security went through my bag after oscon because of all the tea?
<czajkowski> mhall119: good good, glad we're on the same page
<czajkowski> mhall119: LOL NO WAY!
<czajkowski> haha
<mhall119> yeah, evidently packing it all in there so tightly set off some warnings
<mhall119> I had to explain why I was bringing so may fry bars home
<mhall119> "My wife loves these British candies....and she has British friends...where were at the same conference as I was"
<czajkowski> mhall119: *ahem* you have Irish friends who live in England :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: no candy for you sir!
<mhall119> sorry, your nationality isn't as important as the candy's :)
<czajkowski> bless!
<mhall119> czajkowski: anything I can bring you from my side of the pond?
<mhall119> corn bread mix?
<czajkowski> mhall119: aww thanks, but I'm good, heading state side on Saturday for 13 days :/
<czajkowski> land home, change bags and heading to Germany
 * ahoneybun wants to travel like that
<pleia2> it's not as glamorous as it sounds ;)
<knome> o hai pleia2
<pleia2> hi knome
 * knome is not stalking, not at all
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> I try to hide from you, and yet!
<knome> indeed
<ahoneybun> oh I know it's not pleia2
<ahoneybun> but still fun
<pleia2> :)
<ahoneybun> pleia2: how's the job search?
<pleia2> trending in the right direction
<knome> so no left wing jobs for pleia2
<knome> ;)
<ahoneybun> good
<pleia2> :P
<ahoneybun> the right direction part lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-03
<dholbach> svij, http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/11/03/join-the-ubuntu-community-at-ubucon-europe-in-essen-germany/
<svij> dholbach: cool!
<svij> also looks like, the package is arriving today.
<dholbach> hum... I tried to add this as an event in insights.u.c
<dholbach> but it looks like just the same
<dholbach> I think it's good enough as a blog post
<svij> will this blogpost be posted through social media?
<dholbach> yes
<svij> great
<dholbach> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/10154569327983592
<dholbach> https://plus.google.com/b/100887841569748798697/+Ubuntu/posts/M4STgk8EquW
<dholbach> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/794101256369434625
<svij> yay
<svij> thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> anytime
<svij> dholbach: looks like the package arrived 9 minutes before you forwarded me the tracking code :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> *summon package*
<svij> not at home, can't check the package
<svij> I hope the lanyards are in there, the description doesnt mention it
<dholbach> ok
<popey> jose: when you get a moment can you post that UOS article on the fridge pls?
<czajkowski> ello
<jose> popey: yes, working on it as soon as I'm done with breakfast
<jose> crazy day yesterday
<jose> popey: should be all set now
<popey> thanks jose !
<jose> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-04
<svij> dholbach: popey: hey hey, can we do another ubucon call later today? I need some help/opinions
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> svij, how about before lunch? I have calls right after lunch until my EOD
<dholbach> popey, ^ do you have time?
<svij> I'm at the uni until ~2pm, so can only do after 3pm (german time)
<dholbach> ok, then I can't make it today
<dholbach> maybe mhall119 and popey have time afterwards?
<Mister_Q> svij I'm not invited ? :D
<svij> Mister_Q: nah, I need proper help
<svij> just kidding :D
 * Mister_Q kicks svij 
<popey> svij: dholbach sure,
<svij> popey: cool, when do you have time?
<popey> for you, anytime
<svij> awww
<popey> however, i have a call at 15:00 UTC (with mhall119 and others) for 1 hour
<popey> So realistically 16:00 UTC for me and mike as we both have calls before that
 * svij checks UTC times…
<svij> ok should work for me at 16:00 UTC
<svij> Mister_Q: what about you?
 * Mister_Q checks calendar
<Mister_Q> 16:00 UTC is fine for me I have a few calls before
<Mister_Q> that
<popey> do you want to create a hangout in your calendar and invite us, whoever is available will come.
<svij> will do
<popey> thanks
<svij> done
<mhall119> svij: would you like an hour to talk about UbuCon Europe during UOS on the 15th or 16th?
<svij> mhall119: um, we could, yes.
<svij> better on 15th
<mhall119> svij: can you propose it to the community track on summit.ubuntu.com?
<svij> mhall119: I can, yes
<mhall119> thanks svij
<popey> mhall119: joining us?
<popey> Mister_Q: poke
<mhall119> popey: svij on my way
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-05
<hggdh> popey: ping
<popey> hggdh: contentless pong
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-06
<Kilos> o/
<ahoneybun> yay popey wants to be friends on FB
<knome> ahoneybun, don't know if you were interested, but we're in progress to make something like this with the DVD wallets: http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/.dvd-wallet/
<knome> (png's for previewing)
<ahoneybun> that is amzing knome
<knome> thanks
<knome> it's still WIP though
<ahoneybun> also using your WP theme for our LoCo
<knome> oh, where's that?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-fl.org
<ahoneybun> http://ubuntu-fl.org/
<knome> cool.
<knome> not a lot of content there ;)
<ahoneybun> not yet
<ahoneybun> still growing
<knome> yep
<ahoneybun> is that xenus a wip as well?
<ahoneybun> I think there was an official one somewher
<knome> nope, that's a finished one from our installer slideshow
<ahoneybun> the official one?
<knome> the official one for xubuntu ;)
<ahoneybun> mm I thought there was one for all buntus
<knome> yeah, there's that origami one which was on the ubuntu design
<ahoneybun> you moved away from the origami design?
<ahoneybun> I got into a *disagreement* about doing that
<ahoneybun> brb
<knome> we've done our own animal designs for quite a while
<ahoneybun> back
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-10-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<ahoneybun> heyo czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-03
<wxl> popey: do we need special permissions to pin on community?
